# ALL IN - 9/1/18



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- I'm All In?*

All In, not I'm All In.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I'm all out. Got no time for any of these guys.


----------



## BoT

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Young cucks and The 3 star nightmare, who wants to see this


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Depending on location I have some interest in attending. I do want to see who else they get on the card and if they do get an official tie in with ROH/NJPW.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

End of August/start of September is usually BOLA


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Cody turning into a promoter and will do in 1-night what TNA has never done

kada kada kada

Has any guy given back to the indies like Cody has? It's unreal all he has done and the attention he has gained for the indies and indy wrestlers


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

The BC is the biggest thing outside WWE and I think they'll get a big crowd purely out of support and wanting to see these guys do well. But I don't know about 10,000 unless they get a big surprise name in there. Maybe Jericho or Bryan.

But if the main event of that show is say Omega vs. Cody like people have been speculating, eh, I mean I'd see it but I don't know if that's 10,000 people worth.


----------



## MC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Genking48 said:


> I'm all out. Got no time for any of these guys.


Not even Cody? :surprise:


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



MC 16 said:


> Not even Cody? :surprise:


I might be in the minority, but the last time Cody was interesting was when he teamed/feuded with Sandow or teamed with Goldust against Shield in 2012-13 :xavier

I never rally was a fan of Stardust and I just don't see how he became interesting after he went to the indies :shrug

The rest are meh, don't watch Arrow, or any of the DC shows, so they always lose me completely with the actor dude.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Just please don't let Marty sing.


----------



## hgr423

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Omega is now "all in" as well. So they have their first real draw signed up for the show.


----------



## MC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Genking48 said:


> I might be in the minority, but the last time Cody was interesting was when he teamed/feuded with Sandow or teamed with Goldust against Shield in 2012-13 :xavier
> 
> I never rally was a fan of Stardust and I just don't see how he became interesting after he went to the indies :shrug
> 
> The rest are meh, don't watch Arrow, or any of the DC shows, so they always lose me completely with the actor dude.


Don't care much for Cody either. He is definitely controversial for wrestling fans.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Im rooting hard for this show, but they really have to pull out some special stuff if they wanna sell 10k+ tickets. I don't necessarily think Omega vs Cody and some random YB match will sell that much more than half that number (which is still a good number). They really need to put some next level stuff on this card if they want to get 10 thousand. I'm talking Cody vs Bryan Danielson, Okada vs Omega IV, Punk and Cabana vs Bucks, that level of crazy. I doubt any of those would happen, but you've got the point.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I'll attend if they can get Masashi Takeda vs Suwama


----------



## MC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Cody confirmed that there is women's wrestling on the show as well. So that's something you don't usually see. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951162469417934848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951164106983329798


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951232897431822336


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Anyone not rooting for this to do well is a moron of the first division. More wrestling by different people should always be welcome.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



MC 16 said:


> Not even Cody? :surprise:


Especially Cody :x Though given who they are I'm genuinely interested in what this card will end up looking like, and all jokes aside though I'm hoping this show ends up being successful.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I think this show will do very well......10,000 is going to be tough though.

My opinion on Cody is that he is consistently good, never great.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

It's going to need more star power to hit 10k. Though we really don't know anything yet so who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Genking48 said:


> I might be in the minority, but the last time Cody was interesting was when he teamed/feuded with Sandow or teamed with Goldust against Shield in 2012-13 :xavier
> 
> I never rally was a fan of Stardust and I just don't see how he became interesting after he went to the indies :shrug
> 
> The rest are meh, don't watch Arrow, or any of the DC shows, so they always lose me completely with the actor dude.


You're probably in the majority on here not liking Cody :lol


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

If it's really in Chicago then They should get Punk on the show. The guy's basically a rare shiny Pokemon, people would go nuts to see him back in the ring.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



TD Stinger said:


> The BC is the biggest thing outside WWE and I think they'll get a big crowd purely out of support and wanting to see these guys do well. But I don't know about 10,000 unless they get a big surprise name in there. Maybe Jericho or Bryan.
> 
> But if the main event of that show is say Omega vs. Cody like people have been speculating, eh, I mean I'd see it but I don't know if that's 10,000 people worth.


The big speculation is that Bryan will make his return to the indies at All In if he indeed leaves WWE, he's pretty much confirmed he's done if they don't let him wrestle at Mania, and Triple H just recently is saying it's not happening for him. Bryan can definitely sell out a 10K show.


----------



## volde

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



TD Stinger said:


> But if the main event of that show is say Omega vs. Cody like people have been speculating, eh, I mean I'd see it but I don't know if that's 10,000 people worth.


Omega/Cody is rather import feud that has been building for a while in NJPW, I can't see them letting it finish (or have important development) outside of their ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Good luck with the crowd. I really hope this does well, but I'd be pleasantly surprised if they made 10,000,


----------



## Khaosbreed

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



MC 16 said:


> Cody confirmed that there is women's wrestling on the show as well. So that's something you don't usually see.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951162469417934848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951164106983329798


Probably featuring Brandi


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



MC 16 said:


> Cody confirmed that there is women's wrestling on the show as well. So that's something you don't usually see.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951162469417934848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951164106983329798


Wouldn't be surprised if they get Emma for this.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Khaosbreed said:


> Probably featuring Brandi


That was my thought too. Cody's trainwreck of a wife. :lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> The big speculation is that Bryan will make his return to the indies at All In if he indeed leaves WWE, he's pretty much confirmed he's done if they don't let him wrestle at Mania, and Triple H just recently is saying it's not happening for him. Bryan can definitely sell out a 10K show.


When does Bryan's contract expire?


----------



## Vic

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> When does Bryan's contract expire?


September, but he said if they don't let him wrestle at Mania, then he's gone so WWE could release him early.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> September, but he said if they don't let him wrestle at Mania, then he's gone so WWE could release him early.


You'd think this late in the game there is no way he has a match at Mania unless he's a surprise rumble entrant. Maybe Triple H was just working everyone but after what he said it seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

If possible, I might make the pilgrimage to wherever they're having this shindig.

Should be one of the more important pro wrestling events in recent history. Wishing all of those involved luck, I'm rooting for them to get that 10K and have a good show.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

This is fan made but holy hell I know they could get 10k with this card and it's not _totally_ impossible to put together.












Undertaker23RKO said:


> You'd think this late in the game there is no way he has a match at Mania unless he's a surprise rumble entrant. Maybe Triple H was just working everyone but after what he said it seems pretty unlikely.


I don't think it's completely out of the question yet that we won't see Bryan vs. Shane at Mania. Seems like that's what they're building to. Now if they stretch it allllll the way out til Summerslam then they can just fuck right off with that mess.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951665951564443648


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

WWE already signed her, fuck! that would be one hell of a match.


----------



## CRCC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Corey said:


> This is fan made but holy hell I know they could get 10k with this card and it's not _totally_ impossible to put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's completely out of the question yet that we won't see Bryan vs. Shane at Mania. Seems like that's what they're building to. Now if they stretch it allllll the way out til Summerslam then they can just fuck right off with that mess.


This is an amazing card and it could get 10k. Wouldn't be a profitable event though.


----------



## Khaosbreed

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Bryan Jericho said:


> That was my thought too. Cody's trainwreck of a wife. :lol


They gotta get her stinking up the joint somehow.


----------



## MC

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*











Just imagine :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951665951564443648


HANGMAN vs. JOEY RYAN is the real draw tbh.


----------



## olegbeast

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*









Someone posted this on twitter. They could do at least 20K with that card.


----------



## brotherbrother

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

i like the idea but i'll be very surprised if they draw more than a couple thousand people (at the very most).

Remember TNA always struggled to put asses in seats, even with hogan, sting, angle, aj styles, nash etc (plus a stack more legends)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953378963770019841


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

YES 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953416632113811456


----------



## PrettyLush

Tessa vs Storm plzzzz!!


----------



## IronCap

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Cody really wants to be his dad, He is now going to be a promoter.

I think they will do well.


----------



## NateLeJeune

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

This is either going to go amazing, or a total flop as the old NWO only PPV's would go.


----------



## komatsu_na

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



brotherbrother said:


> i like the idea but i'll be very surprised if they draw more than a couple thousand people (at the very most).
> 
> Remember TNA always struggled to put asses in seats, even with hogan, sting, angle, aj styles, nash etc (plus a stack more legends)


These guy sold out Global Wars Chicago (5500 seats) before the card was even announced, comparing them to a failure of a promotion like TNA is silly.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



sengen777 said:


> These guy sold out Global Wars Chicago* (5500 seats)* before the card was even announced, comparing them to a failure of a promotion like TNA is silly.


That's not an accurate number btw. They sold it out but the attendance was somewhere around 2,700. They should've added more seats based on demand but opted to never do so.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Stephen Amell is going to wrestle?

I don't mind him, he actually loves wrestling and does it for fun. I wish more were like him honestly.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Miss Sally said:


> Stephen Amell is going to wrestle?
> 
> I don't mind him, he actually loves wrestling and does it for fun. I wish more were like him honestly.


He already had wrestled. He actually wrestled Stardust a few summerslams ago. Wade Barret, Neville. Everyone WWE didn't use well :lol

Amell was real good, for a celebrity.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I feel like this is a giant miscalculation. Cody means well, but he's come up through the WWE bubble, which his dad, brilliant mind that he was, had been indoctrinated into for the longest time. Cody has come out a sports entertainer, frankly. He even copies a lot of Vince McMahon's ticks and behaviors (refusing to call a belt a belt, etc.). I think rule one of promoting a really big show like this is not saying "we are going to fill it up." That's like setting up a joke by saying "And now for something very funny." This is going to be an expensive show, and Cody and The Bucks are going to need to work after it, and I wonder if they kind of tip their promotional hand by showing their true value with a fail to fill. 

For example, if Cody Rhodes thinks he is worth 10,000 paid attendance, and yet he draws 5,000, then when he comes to me and says "I want $1,000 for this show," I'm going to say "Buddy, you proved to be worth half of your previous estimate, I'll give you $500 and that's it." I guess there are no real promoters left anymore though. I'm just skeptical that Cody has the mentality for it. He's already kicking water uphill.


----------



## KZA

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Christ that's a lot of indie midgets


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



olegbeast said:


> Someone posted this on twitter. They could do at least 20K with that card.


I'm not entirely sure about that. Kenny Omega is an unknown quantity to a lot of people. New Japan World only had 100,000 subscribers. You'd need 10% of those people to be in Chicago to attend that show. CM Punk is a big star, but is he a wrestling legend or a UFC failure? I'd tip towards legend, but the WWE have a hard time filling up 10,000 with Kurt Angle and John Cena at their shows. Bryan Danielson's name matters to hardcore fans, but he's not Daniel Bryan, and most "casuals" would think of him as a retired guy. Interest sparked, but I think it's a bit of a far cry to immediately assume 20,000 people into their shows. To most people, Kota Ibushi is the favorite that lost the CWC, and cruiserweights suck. Neville is the ex-Cruiserweight Champion. Liger is a bit of a name, but 20,000 people in the US in 2018? Jericho can, at max, only be accounted for a few thousand extra at the gate for Wrestle Kingdom and a 30,000 subscribers for New Japan World (which is impressive, but is an exaggeration). Again, you'd need a huge percentage of those people to make it to the show to support Jericho wrestling in a six-man. Rey Mysterio is a big attraction too, but again, how much is he going to draw in? Did WCPW draw 10,000 to all their shows with Rey Mysterio on them? 

There are very few legitimate draws in professional wrestling. It's tainted with the hokey brush because of goofs like The Young Bucks, and yes, "Cody." It's a niche market that still follows this and doesn't feel embarrassed. The only guy that I think I could comfortably say could get them 10,000 _without question_ is The Rock. Or Steve Austin wrestling CM Punk, because at least then there's the parity of Austin having a broken neck, but Punk being a confirmed bitch. I think people are really overestimating the reach this show is going to have. You have to get 10,000 people to pay to see a show featuring Stardust, probably wrestling against a guy that less than 100,000 people have heard of. Think about it.

I also find it rich that they're trying to promote themselves as an alternative to the WWE, but they're using Stephen Amell as an attraction, which is something the WWE did for SummerSlam one year. Sports entertainment, folks.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I also find it rich that they're trying to promote themselves as an alternative to the WWE, but they're using a four-sided ring in an indoor arena and basing their attractions around professional wrestling matches. Sports entertainment, folks.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Miss Sally said:


> Stephen Amell is going to wrestle?
> 
> I don't mind him, he actually loves wrestling and does it for fun. I wish more were like him honestly.







I gotta give him credit, he went through a table lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



olegbeast said:


> Someone posted this on twitter. They could do at least 20K with that card.


Ibushi V Bryan would be insane


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Zatiel said:


> I also find it rich that they're trying to promote themselves as an alternative to the WWE, but they're using a four-sided ring in an indoor arena and basing their attractions around professional wrestling matches. Sports entertainment, folks.


I imagine you were setting up a straw-man, but your own logic suggests you consider Stephen Amell a professional wrestler. This is the sort of goofy shit that people largely whinge about when the WWE does it. It's funny how marks switch their perception when guys outside the Evil Empire do the exactly same goofy shit.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



The Wood said:


> I imagine you were setting up a straw-man, but your own logic suggests you consider Stephen Amell a professional wrestler. This is the sort of goofy shit that people largely whinge about when the WWE does it. It's funny how marks switch their perception when guys outside the Evil Empire do the exactly same goofy shit.


Having poor reading comprehension *and* no sense of humor is not a good look, dude.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Is this thread going to be about pseudo-economists and fake analysis of why they should fail b/c muh hippocrahsee?


----------



## Ted Scheckler

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Miss Sally said:


> Stephen Amell is going to wrestle?
> 
> I don't mind him, he actually loves wrestling and does it for fun. I wish more were like him honestly.


Actually, the likes of Stephen Amell wrestling is kind of what is wrong with wrestling in 2018.

Remember when Andy Kaufman stuck his head into wrestling in the 1980's? He struggled to beat women from the audience and when it came time for him to fight a real wrestler he was absolutely destroyed and humiliated.

Admittedly Amell is bigger in size than Kaufman but if Amell stepped foot into the UFC Octagon against even a low end UFC fighter how long do you think he'd last? Sixty seconds? Maybe 120 seconds if he ran and fled all fight. Hell, take a look at CM Punk, he trained in MMA for a year or so and was easily beaten by a rookie.

Having Amell go out and have competitive wrestling matches just exposes the business and makes the average fan think to themselves "Huh, well if this guy from TV can go out there and beat someone how hard could it be to be a wrestler?". It KILLS the business.

inb4 everyone already knows it's fake so we should rub peoples noses in it because ironic.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



The Wood said:


> I also find it rich that they're trying to promote themselves as an alternative to the WWE, but *they're using Stephen Amell as an attraction, which is something the WWE did for SummerSlam* one year. Sports entertainment, folks.





Zatiel said:


> I also find it rich that they're trying to promote themselves as an alternative to the WWE, but they're using a four-sided ring in an indoor arena and *basing their attractions around professional wrestling matches.* Sports entertainment, folks.





Zatiel said:


> Having poor reading comprehension *and* no sense of humor is not a good look, dude.


Maybe you'd like to clear up your point since I can't read? Or perhaps you'd rather stick to ad hominem attacks about my alleged sense of humor, because it's easier? It helps if the person cracking jokes is funny.



Ted Scheckler said:


> Actually, the likes of Stephen Amell wrestling is kind of what is wrong with wrestling in 2018.
> 
> Remember when Andy Kaufman stuck his head into wrestling in the 1980's? He struggled to beat women from the audience and when it came time for him to fight a real wrestler he was absolutely destroyed and humiliated.
> 
> Admittedly Amell is bigger in size than Kaufman but if Amell stepped foot into the UFC Octagon against even a low end UFC fighter how long do you think he'd last? Sixty seconds? Maybe 120 seconds if he ran and fled all fight. Hell, take a look at CM Punk, he trained in MMA for a year or so and was easily beaten by a rookie.
> 
> Having Amell go out and have competitive wrestling matches just exposes the business and makes the average fan think to themselves "Huh, well if this guy from TV can go out there and beat someone how hard could it be to be a wrestler?". It KILLS the business.
> 
> inb4 everyone already knows it's fake so we should rub peoples noses in it because ironic.


Wait a minute -- common sense? Logic? In wrestling? Get out of town, Ted. We're going to get 10,000 paying consumers to attend ironically, dammit.



Desecrated said:


> Is this thread going to be about pseudo-economists and fake analysis of why they should fail b/c muh hippocrahsee?


If they manage to get 10,000 people without CM Punk, I will be the first to admit I was wrong. I highly doubt I will be wrong though. There is a very easy metric to measure this however, and it will be available September 1. I am actually excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## volde

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I don't know, for me big problem is that nothing from so far announced people sounds very interesting. All of them basically work NJPW and RoH/RevPro crossover shows (and most likely all of them will be on Strong Style Evolved card), many of them appear regularly on RoH regular shows. So its like, why someone should really fly to this show? Why to this show and not to Strong Style Evolved which is also going to have NJPW names like Okada and Naito? 

So yeah, unless someone like CM Punk gets announced I don't see them filling that arena.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Cody and the books probably already asking the same questions to themselves a year ago. They're business savvy.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



PrettyLush said:


> Cody and the books probably already asking the same questions to themselves a year ago. They're business savvy.


People say that, but then the whole premise of this is setting their value of 1 at 10,000 people. Sorry to be so cynical, but it's a pretty daft move. Even if it pays off (and it's not likely it will), all it does is say "Our assessment of our value being at 1 is correct." Maybe Cody can convince Sinclair to pump more money into ROH or New Japan to run bigger venues with promotion? There's upside there, but I do think it's largely just some kids getting cocky and perhaps not understanding how it could backfire. 

Good for them. If they've got the money to spend on vanity projects like this, I'm all for it. It's certainly one of the more interesting indy shows in a long time. And maybe it inspires someone else to try and run a real wrestling promotion stateside. It's just fairly cringe in the early stages.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Ted Scheckler said:


> Actually, the likes of Stephen Amell wrestling is kind of what is wrong with wrestling in 2018.
> 
> Remember when Andy Kaufman stuck his head into wrestling in the 1980's? He struggled to beat women from the audience and when it came time for him to fight a real wrestler he was absolutely destroyed and humiliated.
> 
> Admittedly Amell is bigger in size than Kaufman but if Amell stepped foot into the UFC Octagon against even a low end UFC fighter how long do you think he'd last? Sixty seconds? Maybe 120 seconds if he ran and fled all fight. Hell, take a look at CM Punk, he trained in MMA for a year or so and was easily beaten by a rookie.
> 
> Having Amell go out and have competitive wrestling matches just exposes the business and makes the average fan think to themselves "Huh, well if this guy from TV can go out there and beat someone how hard could it be to be a wrestler?". It KILLS the business.
> 
> inb4 everyone already knows it's fake so we should rub peoples noses in it because ironic.


I like how you use Kaufman as an example but completely ignore Mr.T who main evented the first wrestlemania going up against Piper and Orndorff the 2 top heels in the WWF at the time. Or Lawrence Taylor who wrestled Bam Bam Bigelow at the Wrestlemania 11 main event. 

Or Karl Malone, Jay Leno , Dennis Rodman main eventing WCW PPV's


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Stinger Fan said:


> I like how you use Kaufman as an example but completely ignore Mr.T who main evented the first wrestlemania going up against Piper and Orndorff the 2 top heels in the WWF at the time. Or Lawrence Taylor who wrestled Bam Bam Bigelow at the Wrestlemania 11 main event.
> 
> Or Karl Malone, Jay Leno , Dennis Rodman main eventing WCW PPV's


Um, I think those examples kind of support Ted's point, hahaha. Well, Mr. T was actually a really great use of a celebrity. It was in a tag team role, and Mr. T was actually a bad-ass. I don't think people really get what a big name he was, and how his celebrity was tied to a sense of being "legit." Mike Tyson is another good use of celebrity. I don't think Jay Leno putting Hogan in a wristlock is something that The Bullet Club want to emulate.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I'm not sure of these guys will meet the goal they set but good on them for putting on a new wrestling show. 

I wish them all the best of luck.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



The Wood said:


> Um, I think those examples kind of support Ted's point, hahaha. Well, Mr. T was actually a really great use of a celebrity. It was in a tag team role, and Mr. T was actually a bad-ass. I don't think people really get what a big name he was, and how his celebrity was tied to a sense of being "legit." Mike Tyson is another good use of celebrity. I don't think Jay Leno putting Hogan in a wristlock is something that The Bullet Club want to emulate.


My point is that this has happened for decades, it's nothing new. Stephen Amell is not Andy Kaufman by any means. It still drummed up a lot of interest and it didn't kill the business or hurt it by any means, it helped business a great deal and that's why Stephen Amell is there. Even Kaufman helped too


----------



## volde

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I don't think that anyone is saying that Kaufman hurt the business.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Stinger Fan said:


> My point is that this has happened for decades, it's nothing new. Stephen Amell is not Andy Kaufman by any means. It still drummed up a lot of interest and it didn't kill the business or hurt it by any means, it helped business a great deal and that's why Stephen Amell is there. Even Kaufman helped too


I think there's a miscommunication here. Andy Kaufman was a brilliant inclusion into the wrestling business, and I don't think anyone is arguing against that. I think what people are saying is that there is a difference between clever celebrity involvement and frivolous sports entertainment-style celebrity involvement. Kaufman helped business, Tyson helped business, Mr. T helped business, Muhammad Ali helped business (I believe -- at times -- I'm actually unfamiliar with specifics and have read spotty things), Mayweather helped business and even Trump helped business (arguably). But you're right -- Stephen Amell is not Andy Kaufman by any means. His Wikipedia profile actually lists the wrestling stuff he does as noteworthy, because his profile doesn't go beyond "the guy from Arrow." We'll see what that translates into. But it feels more WCW and New Generation WWF than Tyson or Kaufman, honestly.

We're yet to see what actually happens with him, but my criticism is that this is exactly the same hokey crap the WWE pulls with its guest hosts. Of course it's not new. It's also very rare that it translates into anything good.


----------



## TheRealDeal69

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Do they have any locations in mind?
Why not book Ryback for the show?


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



TheRealDeal69 said:


> Do they have any locations in mind?
> Why not book Ryback for the show?


I've read Chicago. That's probably the smartest place, honestly. Ryback would actually be a really good signing, since people know him from the TV and he's got that "larger than life" appeal. Love to see him booked versus Kitamura or something.


----------



## JP7

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I'm surprised that there hate for this, not that im totally for Amell as i thought it was dumb when WWE did it but hes a big wrestling fan by all accounts and he might even pull in some casual fans. 10k is a big number to draw but i think people will buy tickets for the fact is a BC show alone, i wish them luck


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*






Has to be New York or Chicago.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Im from Chicago and I don't recognize those seats. I am sure I've never been there. I do hope its here tho.


----------



## hbk826

Observer:



> There is a working idea (meaning it’s kind of the plan but could change) for the announcement of the location of All In on 9/1 being announced on or around 3/1. Within wrestling, everyone thinks it’s Chicago (not sure of the building, as the choices would appear to be All-State Arena or Sears Center) just because of the idea they could do a convention in association with it and with Pro Wrestling Tees in Chicago it’s the most convenient location when it comes to merchandise. We have heard other cities mentioned as well. The only thing we were told is that the Cow Palace in San Francisco was out because while the rent of the building was extremely low for a place that can hold as many as 14,500 or so for wrestling, that the costs of streaming live would be high. I guess that tells you that live streaming is part of the component


----------



## Schmoove

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Lmnopqrstallion said:


> Im from Chicago and I don't recognize those seats. I am sure I've never been there. I do hope its here tho.


The seats in the video are in Nashville. The video was filmed when they were down there for a ROH event.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



hbk826 said:


> Observer:


Livestreaming? Cool shit.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I hope they announce a venue soon. I'm tempted to go if they're in Chicago. Flights are cheap and direct from where I live. And I'm pulling up some pretty reasonable quotes on Expedia for the car/flight/hotel bundles.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Chicago would be an easy city for a lot of the country to commute to. at most a 4 hour flight from anywhere in the lower 48, and direct from any major city.

0% interest what so ever in Ryback on the card.

Omega/Ibushi verses the Young Bucks has been speculated and that makes all the sense in the world to me.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

I live in Chicago so this would be a fucken dream. I wonder how far they're going to take this idea. Whether it be a one-off or the start of something greater

I've been saying this for the last couple of months: If a promotion called Bullet Club Wrestling were to pop up, they would become one of the top 3 in North America


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

Shocked they aren't hosting this in San Jose so the Young Bucks can suck Dave Meltzer's cock in between moves.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969029707260887040


----------



## Ted Scheckler

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

This show and shows like it really are the epitome of what is wrong with professional wrestling. Without hating on me, allow me to explain:

This is a big super show. In the territory days and even modern day WWE a super show was a show where you'd capitalise on all your story lines, bring in all your local stars, offer a huge card with 2-3 special attraction wrestlers and finish off story lines that the people were emotionally invested in. "Holy shit, Terry Funk broke Ric Flair's neck and now Ric is going to get into the ring and show him whats what in an I Quit match!". The match in question had five months of build and did a 4.9 TV rating with 4000 people filling the Houston Field House.

Hell, WCCW did the first Parade Of Champions which was just a super show featuring all their local talent apart from NWA World Heavyweight Champion Ric Flair and they had a crowd of 50,000+ at Texas Stadium, the following year did 26,000 with Ric Flair once again being the only special attraction. These shows were built up, had stories going into it and they didn't have to fly twenty guys from around the country to get that many people.

This show is looking to fill 10,000 seats but what's the story line. A battle for control between Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega is something I've seen anddd...? What else? What is the hook to get the kid who loves WWE off the couch into the arena to see this? There is absolutely no hook except "Hey, we're going to have twenty to thirty of the best wrestlers on the planet in the same building! Come see!". In the 80's and prior to the 80's this was called hotshot booking and that's what Cody and the Bucks are doing here and it's all most companies do these days.

Lets say they do this event and it pulls 10,000. Where to next? What's the hook for next time? "Oh hey, we're going to do what we did last time again. Come see!". Maybe this time they pull 7500 and then 5000 and then 2500 until it gets to the point where it's 2000 smarks in a quarter full arena chanting "this is awesome" and it's not really different than what anyone else is doing.

Just one time in modern independent wrestling I'd love to see a show receive six months of build, multiple hot story lines, fans buying their tickets six months in advance for the big arena show because it's a hot card with purpose. Not just "Hey, lets have 8 good wrestling matches in a row and go home.". That's not what wrestling is about but it seems this Smackdown Vs RAW style is what's hot right now.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

wtf, it's just the biggest storyline in wrestling today


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



Ted Scheckler said:


> Just one time in modern independent wrestling I'd love to see a show receive six months of build, multiple hot story lines, fans buying their tickets six months in advance for the big arena show because it's a hot card with purpose. Not just "Hey, lets have 8 good wrestling matches in a row and go home.". That's not what wrestling is about but it seems this Smackdown Vs RAW style is what's hot right now.


You’d like to see a show receive 6 months of build?

So I guess the 9 months of build is too much for ya? This thread is dated January 10th. The Bullet Club guys tweeted All In on January 10th. I hate to break it to ya but January to September is longer than 6 months. You can even make the case the Bucks, Omega, Cody, Scurll, Page, Brandi and Beary the Drug Free Bear have been building this their entire careers.

And if you need the story then I suggest you watch all episodes of being the elite. I suggest you watch ROH TV and PPVs. I suggest you watch New Japan shows. I suggest you listen to every podcast and interview the guys have done. I suggest you follow their twitter accounts.

So basically I have no idea what you’re complaining about. This is one of the most intricate prowrestling stories ever told.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

im sure the story will be coming together soon between people that are booked for the show. Im sure ROH is letting them do a little of that through them. 


They should create a promotion called ALL IN i like the sound of it


----------



## Corey

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*

We've got a location, folks! Sears Centre Arena in Chicago, the sight of Bound For Glory 2008.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

- Updated OP - 


If I'm not mistaken, didn't TNA get their bests crowd in this building or do I have my memory wrong? Either way, in Chigago a huge wrestling market. It's happening around September where not much is happening. Not sure if it will be a success or not but it can be very close.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> - Updated OP -
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, didn't TNA get their bests crowd in this building or do I have my memory wrong? Either way, in Chigago a huge wrestling market. It's happening around September where not much is happening. Not sure if it will be a success or not but it can be very close.


I think the largest TNA ever did at least in this country was in the Alamodome. Now granted they only had about 7,000 in a building that could seat like 60,000 but there you go.

I think these guys got a shot. You see shows like SCOH that will probably have 4,000-5,000 people at it. Now I know 10,000 is a lot more. But these guys have a good area for the show. They've promoted it for months and we're still 6 months away from the show. They got a guy like Omega on the show.

I think for just one night and one show, they've got a shot.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Hell yeah! See you there


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I’m tempted to go. I would assume other indies would leach off this to the best of their ability and I could get a few shows out of this.

13 hours doesn’t seem like that long of a drive does it?


----------



## Cas Ras

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

As expected Chicago, probably the CM Punk rumour will also help selling tickets. I wonder if Punk will not show up, may that become a problem at the show resulting in an angry audience? They obviously aren't advertising him, but people may expect unrealistic things will all the hype.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Fuck it. I’m ALL IN!!!!

Buying a ticket day 1.

Doing what I can to shake up this American wrestling scene. Fire a warning shot directly at Vince’s shit promotion.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I could see WWE running a show in Chicago that day to mess with this. But on the other hand would they risk being outdrawn by an indie show?

https://www.theringer.com/2018/3/6/17072332/cody-rhodes-dusty-rhodes-all-in

It’s a really good read.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Honestly imagine some kinda promotion comes out of this event. It is possible ALL IN kinda sounds cool as a promotion. Not sure how i feel about it with belts thuogh haa. Your ALL IN world champion sounds lame


Atleast this will have a huge build up and if they sell tickes soon they will get at least 6 months which is huge time to sell it.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Punk should stop being an egotistical bitch and help his friends to sell those tickets.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

My boys already got rooms booked for that weekend, pretty reasonable to boot right now.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm ALL IN. Definitely want to do everything I can to attend.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

That's a damn good vid.


----------



## NOCONTESTU

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SWITCHBLADE said:


> I'm ALL IN. Definitely want to do everything I can to attend.


:mark:


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

How bout the idea of an IWGP Title defense here? Maybe Kenny is champ by then, wins it at Dominion? Would be perfect timing a few weeks after the G1 and over a month before King of Pro. Definitely a good selling point to get to 10k.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> How bout the idea of an IWGP Title defense here? Maybe Kenny is champ by then, wins it at Dominion? Would be perfect timing a few weeks after the G1 and over a month before King of Pro. Definitely a good selling point to get to 10k.


Could be. By Dominion Okada will have broken the record for most successful title defense in a single reign. That would be a prime time to do it. And if he's going to drop it to anyone, it will be Omega or Naito.

Maybe do Omega vs. Cody II at All In, this time for the title. This assuming Cody wins the 1st match which as of now I'm picking him to do.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*






Corny's not wrong here. Wouldn't mind seeing him on the show.


----------



## WúlverClub

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think they have a hell of a shot at doing this. I live in Scotland and I've priced out travel and accommodation for Chicago on Sept 1st. If I'm contemplating travelling from Scotland to the States to attend this, I can only imagine that thousands of American and Canadian fans are considering travelling also. Combine that with the Chicago attendees, which will already be in the thousands, and the undoubtable big names that they'll include in this, I think they'll do it. 

Genuinely think that CM Punk will be involved in some capacity. He loves the Bucks and hates WWE, so I'd imagine he wants to see this succeed. Bryan's contract expires in September, if they don't clear him, I suspect he'll wave his no-compete clause as he doesn't need the money, and he could well be part of it. Big names from New Japan are almost a certainty as well. Does Okada wrestle? I'm not so sure, although he does have a long-standing friendship with the Bucks since their time in TNA. Given that Okada got the Bucks to New Japan, I'd guess that their relationship is to an extent that they'd go out of their way for each other, so who knows, maybe we do get Okada in a match. Maybe, that's the match Punk comes out of retirement for, or maybe its Bryan's first match back on the indies ... Yeah, right.

I'm certain they'll make a big announcement of some kind just prior to tickets going on sale, but I'm looking forward to seeing events unfold in the build-up anyway.

Yeah, I really think I am ALL IN.


----------



## shandcraig

What do you guys predict how many people show up to this event.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> What do you guys predict how many people show up to this event.


It has a shot of selling out.


----------



## shandcraig

Just imagine I happen with paid customers. That would be such a stab at impact. No offense to them because I'm actually a fan of them and I'm hoping they grow again. But just saying that would be pretty big stab and if that were to happen I bet I can see them creating promotion or something. Maybe like a special promotion that only happens a couple times a year


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I may go to this. Chicago is an easy flight from New Jersey and already have a place to stay. Only downside is 2 weeks earlier I'm already going to Chicago to see Pearl Jam. If only they could have synced up the shows to accommodate me haha.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

wrong board.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I hope we get enough in terms of talent/matches for this to work out.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They have a helluva shot at selling this place out. God knows that US fans have been dying for an alternative to WWE's drivel for the last 15 years. I have two big questions:

1. Is Cody Rhodes the biggest draw ROH has? Seriously... Hate to speak ill on a guy who has worked so damn hard, but he's not going to get me to drive up from Cincy to see this.

2. If all of this ends up being a big cock tease and CM Punk doesn't show his face, is it all for naught? Probably.

3. NXT has really decimated the independent scene in America by buying up any potential talent out there. It's really a shame.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I would say Omega is ROH’s biggest draw. I think he’s the biggest draw in the US that isn’t under WWE contract. 

I’m not really expecting Punk. I also feel like they might not want to announce him ahead of time even if they have him. He takes all the attention from the show if he returns and I don’t think they want someone else doing that. It would almost be cheating if they announced him ahead of time. 

WWE has signed a lot of guys but the indies are still doing better than ever. And I think they’re on the way to making new stars. There are a lot of new names out there that are doing great.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I would say Omega is ROH’s biggest draw. I think he’s the biggest draw in the US that isn’t under WWE contract.
> 
> I’m not really expecting Punk. I also feel like they might not want to announce him ahead of time even if they have him. He takes all the attention from the show if he returns and I don’t think they want someone else doing that. It would almost be cheating if they announced him ahead of time.
> 
> WWE has signed a lot of guys but the indies are still doing better than ever. And I think they’re on the way to making new stars. There are a lot of new names out there that are doing great.



They do not need punk thats for sure This event will do well regardless.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well I have a hotel room reserved. Now just to figure out how to get there. Drive, train, or fly. 

Not an easy call. Leaning towards the train. Half the price of flying and way better than driving. Just have to make sure that it’s a solo trip before I do that. If I can convince a friend to go than it’s gonna be a road trip for sure.


----------



## beasly213

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> Well I have a hotel room reserved. Now just to figure out how to get there. Drive, train, or fly.
> 
> Not an easy call. Leaning towards the train. Half the price of flying and way better than driving. Just have to make sure that it’s a solo trip before I do that. If I can convince a friend to go than it’s gonna be a road trip for sure.


I live in Chicago and drove to New York for Mania. It's an easy drive. It's about 12 hours or so. Driving through Ohio is really boring, other than that it's not bad.

Where are you staying? Planning on heading into the city too?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I live in Upstate NY so it’s literally one straight shot. Get on I-90, drive west, stop when you get to Chicago. Google Maps says it’s like and 860 mile drive with 830 of the miles on the same road. 

I booked a place near where the arena where the show is. Hyatt Place in Hoffman Estates. Out in the suburbs and I’m cool with that (also it’s a nice place, cheap, and doesn’t charge for parking). Will certainly make some trips into the city though. A shame the Cubs don’t have a home game that weekend. Also going to try to hit an indie shows running that weekend as I imagine they would have some strong lineups. 

Doing a quick search and AAW has a show that Thursday and I know more will pop up.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I would say Omega is ROH’s biggest draw. I think he’s the biggest draw in the US that isn’t under WWE contract.


So ROH's biggest draw is a guy who's been a full timer in Japan since 2008? Is that sustainable? Probably not.



shandcraig said:


> They do not need punk thats for sure This event will do well regardless.


If they want to draw more than 10,000 fans, they probably do. Pretending like he's not a draw is ridiculous.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976561736668073987


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Damn! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976991327924695042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976972114023600128


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I don't think they can draw 10k. There just isn't enough draws in indy wrestling. It is basically a Wrestlecon Supershow with bigger arena. I think they might sell like 6 or 7 k.

Lots of people who go to Supercard of Honor go to that event because Mania is in town. Most of those would not travel to see only Supercard of Honor.

Only if they get Punk or Bryan they will draw 10k. Otherwise I doubt it. Also Kenny Omega is not that special anymore. His magic is slowly wearing off considering lots of fans see him at Mania week and other US shows like strong style evolved.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> I don't think they can draw 10k. There just isn't enough draws in indy wrestling. It is basically a Wrestlecon Supershow with bigger arena.* I think they might sell like 6 or 7 k*.
> 
> Lots of people who go to Supercard of Honor go to that event because Mania is in town. Most of those would not travel to see only Supercard of Honor.
> 
> Only if they get Punk or Bryan they will draw 10k. Otherwise I doubt it. Also Kenny Omega is not that special anymore. His magic is slowly wearing off considering lots of fans see him at Mania week and other US shows like strong style evolved.


Idk what it costs to rent the arena but by all accounts I still think people would view this as a success. Hoping there's way more of a story going into the matches though so it doesn't have a Wrestlecon Supershow feel.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> Idk what it costs to rent the arena but by all accounts I still think people would view this as a success. Hoping there's way more of a story going into the matches though so it doesn't have a Wrestlecon Supershow feel.


Yes of course! And I hope I am wrong. Also the 10k thing is also a draw. People want to be part of it. And if they create very good storylines and marketing stuff in Being the Elite maybe they can pull it off.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Lucha Bros??? :mark: :mark:


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> Idk what it costs to rent the arena but by all accounts I still think people would view this as a success. Hoping there's way more of a story going into the matches though so it doesn't have a Wrestlecon Supershow feel.


And it probably would be a big success financially if they drew 6-7k, but you know the internet. You'd have hundreds of trolls going crazy on how they failed to draw 10k and how indie wrestling isn't a draw because they couldn't draw 10k. Young Bucks aren't over, Omega is a geek and Cody should go back to WWE and stick to undercard where he clearly belongs. Sometimes I hate internet. 

Anyway, Lucha Bros sounds cool, but at the same time they ain't a game changer either.


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I was already ALL IN. I am even more excitied for this show now to be able to see the Penta and Fenix live. These two guys are amazing.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

*Updated OP*



--------

---



LUCHA BROS :mark The lineup looks pretty good. Due to the promotion and buzz going into this, I can easily see it going over 5K. Since it's a freelance show, I hope that they try and get some British and Mexican talent to try and raise their standing and add some variety.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I really want to go to this. Why did they have to schedule one of the most expensive weekends to fly?


----------



## FITZ

kovs27 said:


> I really want to go to this. Why did they have to schedule one of the most expensive weekends to fly?


I think it being on a holiday weekend helps more than it hurts. It sold me on going because I can go and miss less work. 

Wish AAW gave a little more notice with their tickets. I got a second row seat for their show on Thursday night but front row was already sold out.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think they've got a really good shot, and I didn't always think that.

But if there is ever going to be a group to do it, it will be this group. You see the followings these guys have with NJPW and ROH. By the time the show happens it will have been promoted for about a year. And I think a lot of fans, whether they like WWE or hate WWE, want to be part of something special like this.

I mean this is basically Cody and The Buck's personal WrestleMania. They're doing a Podcast Convention beforehand I believe. So they'll even have their own version of Axxess.

And finally, this is just one show. Not a tour, not a string of shows, but just one show. And for one show, for one night, with all the work they've done to promote this, I think they have a very good chance of reaching 10,000, even without advertising a big name like Punk.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I think it being on a holiday weekend helps more than it hurts. It sold me on going because I can go and miss less work.
> 
> Wish AAW gave a little more notice with their tickets. I got a second row seat for their show on Thursday night but front row was already sold out.


The availability for people to go is much better that weekend. Unfortunately airlines also know this and charge higher rates. I may still go anyway. I'm going to be in Chicago to weekends earlier. I just have to see if I can justify flying back out so soon.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

A ton of people are going to drive in from the midwest for this show since it's a saturday. I have organized a carpool leaving from the North subrubs of Detroit for people that ant to go, and I already got 10 people guaranteed.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They booked my favorite wrestler. :sk

Now book Suzuki too and have him go against Pentagon pls.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Bump. All-In will be an all weekend event, per Cody. Thursday - Sunday, events planned and everything.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Still curious about what they're going to build for this event, although I'm skeptical that they'll reach the actual goal of selling out. Bucks will probably work Penta & Fenix at this rate to help things (even if I'm underwhelmed by that prospect), and Omega will be a draw for a lot, but idk. One of those bold aspects I'm gonna have to see to believe. New Japan did well in Long Beach w/an arena containing half the amount, but it also had the majority of that well loved roster showing up. This is gonna need to pack an extra punch to double that.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well they've got one ticket sold for sure. It's the only way Flip Gordon is getting in. 

They hinted someone big on the most recent "Being the Elite." If they aren't going to get Punk, and I have no idea if they are or not, they really shouldn't be teasing a big name. Because he's the big name that people's minds will jump to. And they really shouldn't have any sense of disappointment as far as talent getting announced goes. 

Punk being there does seem entirely possible. He has his second UFC fight coming up in June. I don't think there is going to be a 3rd one.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm still living in fear a loophole will get Flip Gordon on the card.

Well, I don't see Punk ever wrestling again, but if he's sign to appear, that alone would be massive & exactly the coup they're looking for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I would really like to see this succeed. I am curious to see just how many fans they do draw.


----------



## Daggdag

*Re: Young Bucks and Cody wrestling show- All In?*



TD Stinger said:


> The BC is the biggest thing outside WWE and I think they'll get a big crowd purely out of support and wanting to see these guys do well. But I don't know about 10,000 unless they get a big surprise name in there. Maybe Jericho or Bryan.
> 
> But if the main event of that show is say Omega vs. Cody like people have been speculating, eh, I mean I'd see it but I don't know if that's 10,000 people worth.



Perhaps WWE WOULD let Bryan do their show if they got Omega vs Jericho for a WWE show at some point. That is a deal that could work out for everyone.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> I'm still living in fear a loophole will get Flip Gordon on the card.
> 
> Well, I don't see Punk ever wrestling again, but if he's sign to appear, that alone would be massive & exactly the coup they're looking for.


Hey, Flip's been busting his ass to get on this card! Leave him alone. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

No meme humor, please.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983472105105870854

Deonna Purrazzo is a nice addition to the card. Glad they are having women's matches on the show.



And just when it couldn't get any better :mark :mark :mark



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983476155838853120


kada


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Ah Okada is in, now there's a draw. Even closer to getting an IWGP Title defense on the card now! (Y)


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> Ah Okada is *ALL in*, now there's a draw. Even closer to getting an IWGP Title defense on the card now! (Y)


FIFY 

They desprtely needed something after New Japan over shadowing them with the Cow Palace announcement. I'm certainly interested in this now.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983472105105870854
> 
> Deonna Purrazzo is a nice addition to the card. Glad they are having women's matches on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> And just when it couldn't get any better :mark :mark :mark
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983476155838853120
> 
> 
> kada


Okada is a HUGE get for them. Having guys like Omega, Cody, and The Bucks are a good start. But they needed some more big stars for this.



Corey said:


> Ah Okada is in, now there's a draw. Even closer to getting an IWGP Title defense on the card now! (Y)


Ugh, the idea of Okada's reign going to September........


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



TD Stinger said:


> Okada is a HUGE get for them. Having guys like Omega, Cody, and The Bucks are a good start. But they needed some more big stars for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, the idea of Okada's reign going to September........


Yeah it's a good start. I'm hopeing that they try and bring in some of the DG guys since this is an independent show but visa's may be expensive.


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So is this going to be just another RoH/NJPW joint show?


----------



## BJW

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

To make this interesting I'd do Sami Callihan vs Minoru Suzuki, Brian Cage vs Kitamura, and Okada vs Kento. If they could get Nakajima to go against Aries that'd be titties too.


----------



## dirty24

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



volde said:


> So is this going to be just another RoH/NJPW joint show?


Seems like a fair question but they already did announce Fenix & Pentagon so already slightly different.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm pleasantly surprised they got Okada. That's a pretty big deal, especially if he has a title defense in a singles.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They should do Okada vs. Nick Gage imo


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Okada vs Pentagon or Fenix would be a really awesome match and I would think a first time ever.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I can see this show be another shitty ROH/New Japan show with a few outside names (so to speak anyway). Hope they try and do something new, bring in some British talent like Josh Bodom.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well, here's hoping Okada attempts to try. He's been spotty all year, so ehhhh.

I guess this helps in the draw? Idk. Okada is gonna make some want to see him, but it doesn't scream 10,000 seats right off the bat. Unless they do Okada vs Omega, but I 100% doubt New Japan lets them steal their coup.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They are teasing Magnus for the show too...so it looks like it's going to be a supercard for freelancers. Anyways, hotels in Northwest Chicagoland are filling up pretty quick, with some hotels jumping from $121 to $300 a night for a room in just a matter of days.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm waiting to see the match card for this first. The talent line up is good but I really don't wanna see matches that we can get in NJPW like Okada vs Omega, I'd much rather see a match like Okada vs Riddle, you know something that right now can only happen at that show


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> I'm waiting to see the match card for this first. The talent line up is good but I really don't wanna see matches that we can get in NJPW like Okada vs Omega, I'd much rather see a match like Okada vs Riddle, you know something that right now can only happen at that show


You will risk the chance of a sell out if tickets go on sale before a card announcement TBH.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Is there any word on when this goes on sale?


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Shaska Whatley said:


> You will risk the chance of a sell out if tickets go on sale before a card announcement TBH.


I can't go anyway :lol, I was talking about watching it if it streams live, though I probably will regardless of the card. I do hope it sells out though.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



kovs27 said:


> Is there any word on when this goes on sale?


Turn alerts on All In's Twitter account. I got a feeling ticket sales could just pop up


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

That would be obnoxious if they did that. 

I think I might be out on the trip. I split with my friends during Mania weekend a couple times for indie shows and really didn’t enjoy doing things solo.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> That would be obnoxious if they did that.
> 
> I think I might be out on the trip. I split with my friends during Mania weekend a couple times for indie shows and really didn’t enjoy doing things solo.


True, but i would not put it past them. I don;t think it will but never say never


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Turn alerts on All In's Twitter account. I got a feeling ticket sales could just pop up


I certainly hope that isn't the case. I set date so people can get their finances in order would get them more ticket sales.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhrdZEXHHcX/



Press conference announced. May 13th at 1PM CT live on Facebook and twitch.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

First 50 fans allowed.

If this leads to a mini-riot trying to get in, that'll be great.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm not sure what the point of this is, seeing as how it isn't an event associated with any promotion, so already its got its work cut out

maybe its to prove that any promotions that aren't WWE have stigmas and this can prove that without them you can achieve more, being a self contained one night thing, by not asking any wrestling fan to have any long term commitment or attention span.

kinda like that Hulkmania Tour in Australia, it may have been a flop but it did get 9000 attendees in one place


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



NastyYaffa said:


> They should do Okada vs. *Jun Kasai* imo


FTFY



MC 16 said:


> I can see this show be another shitty ROH/New Japan show with a few outside names (so to speak anyway). Hope they try and do something new, bring in some British talent like Josh Bodom.


This is what I think here. Okada is a big get; I bet I could convince a Japanese coworker or two to go see him. If you think he's going to draw 10,000 in Chicago, I'll give you a "meh." If Punk wrestles I'll drive up from Cincinnati, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Okada vs Jun Kasai :trips5

Let New Japan grow some balls and make it a Death Match too. Gonna go all out fantasy beatdown scenario; don't even care.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Okada having the same 50 minute jerkoff -fest he does with everyone against Kasai would be pretty epic.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> Okada vs Jun Kasai :trips5
> 
> Let New Japan grow some balls and make it a Death Match too. Gonna go all out fantasy beatdown scenario; don't even care.


In all honestly, putting a (realistic) death match on the show would help. Of course, who do you get? Drake is in WWE, Danny is retired, Kasai would be expensive, and Masada doesn't have anyone to dance with.

In b4 CM Punk and Thumbtack Jack unretire on the same day.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I don't know if Illinois allows death matches. 

But I agree in that it would be really cool for them to have a match like that on the card.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> In all honestly, putting a (realistic) death match on the show would help. Of course, who do you get? Drake is in WWE, Danny is retired, Kasai would be expensive, and Masada doesn't have anyone to dance with.
> 
> In b4 CM Punk and Thumbtack Jack unretire on the same day.


Necro is retired and Brain Damage is gone. :mj2

A coup getting Kobayashi back to America would be something.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> In all honestly, putting a (realistic) death match on the show would help.


Help to ensure nobody would go.

Get that fucking repressed shit outta here.

fpalm

Nothing says 10,000 fans like blood and guts and public selfmutilation. 

Would you also like a couple bum fights on the card too?


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I don't know if Illinois allows death matches.
> 
> But I agree in that it would be really cool for them to have a match like that on the card.


I'd be willing to bet that Taco Bell Rotten fucked over deathmatch wrestling everywhere west of the Appalachians. 



Natecore said:


> Help to ensure nobody would go.
> 
> Get that fucking repressed shit outta here.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Nothing says 10,000 fans like blood and guts and public selfmutilation.
> 
> Would you also like a couple bum fights on the card too?


Firstly, is this a Jim Cornette sockpuppet account? Holy hell. 

Nothing says "draw a lot of fans" quite like match after match of the same old indy flipping, gymnastic routines, and "EPIC STANDOFF OF DOOM" spots that happen in every, fucking, match. Why are you ROH marks so fucking difficult when it comes to a wrestling style that you don't enjoy? 

Also, a bum fight would be sweet.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Taco Bell Rotten fucked over deathmatch wrestling everywhere west of the Appalachians.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, is this a Jim Cornette sockpuppet account? Holy hell.
> 
> Nothing says "draw a lot of fans" quite like match after match of the same old indy flipping, gymnastic routines, and "EPIC STANDOFF OF DOOM" spots that happen in every, fucking, match. Why are you ROH marks so fucking difficult when it comes to a wrestling style that you don't enjoy?
> 
> Also, a bum fight would be sweet.


Actually that same old shit you listed is what sells in 2018. Hate it all you want. It’s what I’m traveling to Chicago to watch. 

And I’m really sorry Cornette triggered you so much for your grotesque tastes. Seems me and Ole Corny have something in common. We get together over crumpets and scones and bitch about morons hitting each for real while earning less than their hospital bills.

Maybe with that garbage wrestling you enjoy you can watch some old reruns of Jerry Springer and listen to the King scream about puppies.

The truth is you set a ceiling for those willing to watch your show once you introduce death match bullshit. It’s just a fact. Wrestling will always be unsophisticated entertainment but there is no need to promote to the lowest denominator.


----------



## sweepdaleg

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Is this going to be streamed online?


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Sign me up for Lawler and the puppies! 

Also I dont see a problem with a death match or hardcore match if it is done right.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Actually that same old shit you listed is what sells in 2018. Hate it all you want. It’s what I’m traveling to Chicago to watch.
> 
> And I’m really sorry Cornette triggered you so much for your grotesque tastes. Seems me and Ole Corny have something in common. We get together over crumpets and scones and bitch about morons hitting each for real while earning less than their hospital bills.
> 
> Maybe with that garbage wrestling you enjoy you can watch some old reruns of Jerry Springer and listen to the King scream about puppies.
> 
> The truth is you set a ceiling for those willing to watch your show once you introduce death match bullshit. It’s just a fact. *Wrestling will always be unsophisticated entertainment but there is no need to promote to the lowest denominator*.


Not all deathmatch wrestling is promoted by Ian Rotten.

I like Cornette, and I would be pissed with deathmatch wrestling too if Ian Rotten screwed over my way to make a living in my home state. Jim and I actually both live in Kentucky and have the same opinion of Ian. I even avoid Taco Bell because of it.

What draws today, in my opinion, is two bad motherfuckers having a problem and getting in the ring to solve it. That's what UFC does; that's what the non-indy puro feds do; that's what WWE has been doing with Brock. When you see good wrestlers work a deathmatch/hardcore match you believe that they are bad motherfuckers too. 

Do I think it's a style that a promotion should do exclusively? No. Do I think there should be chair shots to the head? No. Do I think it's a good gimmick to do to get heat? Yes. 

Wasn't it the deathmatch style that caused the indy circuit to get steam back in the 90s? Didn't Foley/HHH sell out the garden and put on a ***** match (don't @ me) with a deathmatch? Didn't Cornette work fucking scaffold matches? Didn't Dusty and Ric juice every match? Call it what you want, but sticking a good gimmick match in the middle of the show gets people worked up. 

Don't tell me you wouldn't be pumped if Drake vs Takeda was on the card.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> Not all deathmatch wrestling is promoted by Ian Rotten.
> 
> I like Cornette, and I would be pissed with deathmatch wrestling too if Ian Rotten screwed over my way to make a living in my home state. Jim and I actually both live in Kentucky and have the same opinion of Ian. I even avoid Taco Bell because of it.
> 
> What draws today, in my opinion, is two bad motherfuckers having a problem and getting in the ring to solve it. That's what UFC does; that's what the non-indy puro feds do; that's what WWE has been doing with Brock. When you see good wrestlers work a deathmatch/hardcore match you believe that they are bad motherfuckers too.
> 
> Do I think it's a style that a promotion should do exclusively? No. Do I think there should be chair shots to the head? No. Do I think it's a good gimmick to do to get heat? Yes.
> 
> Wasn't it the deathmatch style that caused the indy circuit to get steam back in the 90s? Didn't Foley/HHH sell out the garden and put on a ***** match (don't @ me) with a deathmatch? Didn't Cornette work fucking scaffold matches? Didn't Dusty and Ric juice every match? Call it what you want, but sticking a good gimmick match in the middle of the show gets people worked up.
> 
> Don't tell me you wouldn't be pumped if Drake vs Takeda was on the card.


I’d cancel my trip if the BTE guys added some fucked up death match.

I don’t need barbarism in my life.


----------



## FITZ

Natecore said:


> Actually that same old shit you listed is what sells in 2018. Hate it all you want. It’s what I’m traveling to Chicago to watch.
> 
> .


That’s not what you’re traveling to Chicago to watch. Even if you think it is that’s not why you’re going. 

And it’s not what sold 6,000 tickets for ROH.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Heel To Face said:


> Sign me up for Lawler and the puppies!


Huh?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Maybe it's a thought to get King on this card.

or something.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

2 new additions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988499220494798849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988500292944760832


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Meh


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Even Flow said:


> 2 new additions:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988499220494798849
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988500292944760832


Green is meh. There are far better women on the independent scene to choose from. I'm not big on Janela either, but like Chuck Taylor he's kind of an Indy Hero so he's not a bad addition.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well, if the women's match is Deonna vs Chelsea Green, then scratch this right off. Eesh.

Depends what Janela shows up for me to get interested. Seeing him pop up does make sense in the climate.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

_"Janela vs Sasuke II: The Revenge of the Dirt Bike Kid"_

Book It, Cody!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> Well, if the women's match is Deonna vs Chelsea Green, then scratch this right off. Eesh.
> 
> Depends what Janela shows up for me to get interested. Seeing him pop up does make sense in the climate.


They already have Tessa Blanchard on the show too. They'll probably get Tenille Dashwood for the show too if I had to guess. I hope it's not just some thrown together women's tag because for a show that's kind of a statement to WWE, that is a very WWE thing to do.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Janella is a good fit for the show. 

And he’ll do crazy shit in front of a huge crowd.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Wouldn't surprise me if the opted for a random three way if that's the field. Tessa is a good pick up; would have been something to nab a more prominent singles match for her. But their addition on the card is for extra depth/novelty more than anything else.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> I’d cancel my trip if the BTE guys added some fucked up death match.
> 
> I don’t need barbarism in my life.


Bullshit. You'd still go and you'd still have a good time. Probably a better time tbh.



FITZ said:


> That’s not what you’re traveling to Chicago to watch. Even if you think it is that’s not why you’re going.
> 
> And it’s not what sold 6,000 tickets for ROH.


I agree but ROH marks think that this is an ROH show and that everyone going wants to see the same old ROH wrestling they've been trotting since Punk and Joe left.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I won’t go into detail on my stance on death matches but I briefly say why I like them, especially in indie wrestling. Most indie guys aren’t tough looking. I go to a lot of shows and have been ringside a ton. The death match guys look like the guy in a bar that you don’t want to fuck with. I’ll yell stuff at wrestlers when I’m in ringside. But you know what I’m not gonna ever do, insult Masada or Matt Tremont when they’re standing in front of me. And if they ever go into the crowd I am getting out of their fucking way as quickly as I can.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I won’t go into detail on my stance on death matches but I briefly say why I like them, especially in indie wrestling. Most indie guys aren’t tough looking. I go to a lot of shows and have been ringside a ton. The death match guys look like the guy in a bar that you don’t want to fuck with. I’ll yell stuff at wrestlers when I’m in ringside. But you know what I’m not gonna ever do, insult Masada or Matt Tremont when they’re standing in front of me. And if they ever go into the crowd I am getting out of their fucking way as quickly as I can.


QFT


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Reminds me of how guys like Drake Younger, Necro Butcher, & Brain Damage were said/are the nicest guys around, too. The living irony.

Then there's Nick Gage and sometimes it plays out like you'd expect.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They probably were. But Necro and Brain Damage still had that feeling when you were in the arena close to them. The "I'm not gonna fuck with either of these guys" feeling. Drake never did but he was either the lovable underdog or playing a heel.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I saw Masada work a lot in Japan. He was white hot in Korakuen, especially after one deathmatch where he sprayed lighter fluid on Abby Kobayashi and teased lighting him on fire. When he came to the ring, you knew you were going to see a fight. Too bad this was back in 2007/8 when BJW didn't trust CZW (rightfully so). Granted, I went to BJW because it was one of the few Korakuen shows that I was able to afford as a broke college student; but damnit I fell in love with that style.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Necro was one of the best babyfaces around, even despite his wild output and disposition. He's scary enough in a fight, and yet magnetic enough to gravitate towards. Brilliant.

Not a single person would dare get in Brain Damage's face. :banderas


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Jay Lethal and Britt Baker are ALL IN (Still not Flip  )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989172354545803265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989169010553114626


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Even Flow said:


> 2 new additions:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988499220494798849
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988500292944760832


I meet Green, live. Super nice. I didn't think her match was too good. I like the Hot Mess gimmick, but it's sort of out of place in the indies and with no title.

I do like Janela and Penelope Ford though. Saw a Janela and Colt match which was fantastic!



MC 16 said:


> Jay Lethal and Britt Baker are ALL IN (Still not Flip  )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989172354545803265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989169010553114626


Great timing. I just got my Brittsburgh shirt yesterday. :lol Same with her, super nice lady, but I feel she's not a great wrestler so I never look forward to her matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> Jay Lethal and Britt Baker are ALL IN (Still not Flip  )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989172354545803265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989169010553114626


Lethal's a good get. I just hope they don't put too many names on this card to the point where we just see a bunch of tag matches.

Mrs. Adam Cole isn't bad either.


----------



## King Kong Brody

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Problem here is they already use all the top indy guys plus the New Japan guys for ROH's biggest shows which mostly draw 2,000 ish. I'm not seeing whats going to make up the difference and get them to 10,000 here.


----------



## Ibracadabra

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Tickets are gonna start at $25.. 


Looks like Cody and friends don't plan on making profits.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



King Kong Brody said:


> Problem here is they already use all the top indy guys plus the New Japan guys for ROH's biggest shows which mostly draw 2,000 ish. I'm not seeing whats going to make up the difference and get them to 10,000 here.


Don't tell that to ROH marks. This is the best show ever. We all know that Chicago is a traditionalist wrestling market :gaga1



Ibracadabra said:


> Tickets are gonna start at $25..
> 
> 
> Looks like Cody and friends don't plan on making profits.


To quote Heath Ledger's Joker: "It's not about money, it's about sending a message."

Not gonna lie, all of the names so far sans Okada really don't do a lot for me. This is just ROH part duex for me. Of course, if Punk is working at this event, they're not going to say it until late summer.

Shit, why not a Pentagon Jr vs Masada deathmatch?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

What if the main event is like a Team Kenny vs. Team Cody War Games match for control of Bullet Club? That would be crazy. :lol


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Lethal doing something fun and different would be great and I think a draw if he went back for one night as Black Machismo or doing his Ric Flair impersonation. 

I would love to see Okada vs Pentagon or Fenix would be a first time ever match up. I would have to think. 

Have to say the women being added do nothing for me at all. 

Would Jericho being ALL IN move the needle for anyone?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Always glad to see Jay Lethal. Don't deny the idea of there being the ROH names involved that it could knock down some diversity, but this whole card isn't gonna try for too many different names who aren't big on the current pro wrestling radar. It's about compiling all the well established wrestlers they can to move the tickets. Lethal, Pentagon, Fenix, Janela, AND Okada. All of them are appropriately "hot" atm. What they should do is def book them in matches that could be found on this card only. Running exhibition "superstar" tags wouldn't really cut it, nor would doing another Pentagon vs Fenix match, etc.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



TD Stinger said:


> Lethal's a good get. I just hope they don't put too many names on this card to the point where we just see a bunch of tag matches.
> 
> Mrs. Adam Cole isn't bad either.


Yes, I'm scared of just having too many "not so big names" competing in random team matches. That's not what we'd expect of the biggest indy show ever. I'd rather have a shorter show with original single matches than a big clusterfuck with every indy pal or gf they have.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Omega vs. Okada would certainly move the needle. If they don’t have someone like Punk or Jericho that probably is the biggest draw they have. 

Cody vs. Kenny in some way would also sell a lot of tickets because the first one sold well. 

The problem being that both of those matches involve Omega and he can’t do both.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Let's be real, Cody vs Omega 2 will be the main event of this show, not Okada vs Omega. One, doubt Cody could allow himself not to be the main event on his own show and two, New Japan won't let this match happen outside of New Japan.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

My gut says they're heading towards Nick & Matt Jackson Vs. Omega & Somebody Vs. Cody & Somebody for control of the Bullet Club as the main event.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Omega/Cody II sounds like a snoozer imo. Gotta go bigger.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> Omega/Cody II sounds like a snoozer imo. Gotta go bigger.


I don't think their first match was overly popular on this website. But I felt like the people who were at the arena in New Orleans loved it. I know I did. I think I enjoyed it more than any other match I saw that weekend (but I was admittedly in ROH over NXT). I think the ending allows a rematch to still draw well. 

I'm not sure how many tickets they're going to sell. But I feel like a lot of tickets that they sell will be based on fans wanting to be a part of something big. It's what makes me want to go. I love the idea of the show. It's something that I want to be a part of and they're doing an awesome job marketing the show as that. I have Facebook friends who decided they're going to the show. They get to post just like all the wrestlers by saying "I'm all in." I want to post all over the place that I'm also All In. They're doing an awesome job doing that. 

I listened to Sami Callihan on Chris Jericho's podcast a few weeks back. He was talking about the new breed of wrestling fan that a lot of people are trying to appeal. People that grew up watching wrestling during the attitude era, grew up, and now have jobs that pay them well. They can afford to travel for wrestling and they do. I get that and it's a category that I fit into. This is the must go to event for that group of people. 

That being said I still don't know if I'm going...


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Okada vs Omega blow off isn't happening here. Like stated previously, - p. sure I said it too - New Japan wouldn't let it happen. Nor, why should they? That's one of their biggest matches they still have to make business off of. They're not gonna throw a bone to this one off produce show that's trying to make a statement.


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

From what I understand Cody is doing most of the work here so I'll find it surprising if he won't put himself in the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

No issue w/Cody going on last. Isn't as if he's not a big name where he works as it is. This is his show, that's kind of the idea.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991670159222882304
Anyone who wishes to go to the show, tickets are available on the 13th


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Odd timing. Just 12 days after the G1 Special in San Fran tickets went on sale but that show is 2 months prior. Hope they still sell well but I would've spaced it out a bit.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> Odd timing. Just 12 days after the G1 Special in San Fran tickets went on sale but that show is 2 months prior. Hope they still sell well but I would've spaced it out a bit.


This is on purpose. It gets fans in a frenzy about tickets doing it so close.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Mom, I love ya and I know it’s your day but I gotta buy All In tickets.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

^ Wow, talk about an affordable show. No way they're booking Punk with prices like that. Kudos to Cody & co. though.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

As someone who is on the fence about going, those are reasonable prices.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Those are on par with a WWE Raw or Smackdown near me. 

Now if I can just get those front row tickets to actually pop up....

But there should be plenty of good $53 seats. I would advise buying when they go on sale if you want to go but it shouldn’t be a challenge getting them.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Now I'm miffed this is in Chicago and nowhere close. I'd fork over 50 bucks to attend. That's nothing.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Anyone brave enough to hazard card predictions? What do they do with Okada? 

Fantasy booking 

Omega/Ibushi vs Cody/Jericho
The Young Bucks/Marty vs Penta/Fenix/Okada
Hangman vs Joey Ryan 
Flip vs Lethal vs Janela
Chelsea Vs Tessa 

The more I think about it these matches don't make that much sense but I'm throwing them out on a limb from a pure fantasy perspective for shits and giggles.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Imagine Nick took over for the Bullet club and was the NWA champion. That would really heat things up for the nwa and wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

All I know for sure is Hangman vs. Joey. I see Flip somehow getting into the arena and doing something with Cody and Brandi, possibly costing Cody his match.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

For the NWA sure it would, for the rest of wrestling I’m not so sure. 

I’m going to this. Got someone to go with me. Road tripping it.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> For the NWA sure it would, for the rest of wrestling I’m not so sure.
> 
> I’m going to this. Got someone to go with me. Road tripping it.


Are your driving in VIA Toronto or VIA I-80?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> Imagine Nick took over for the Bullet club and was the NWA champion. That would really heat things up for the nwa and wrestling.


When the mind jumps straight on Nick Jackson, and not Magnus after reading this. :lauren


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Are your driving in VIA Toronto or VIA I-80?


I-90 actually. Google maps says through Toronto is 8 minutes faster but that involves crossing the border twice and I don't think google accounts for that time. 

I'm almost in Vermont and pretty far north so I can pick up I-90 pretty easily.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

FITZ said:


> I-90 actually. Google maps says through Toronto is 8 minutes faster but that involves crossing the border twice and I don't think google accounts for that time.
> 
> I'm almost in Vermont and pretty far north so I can pick up I-90 pretty easily.


Why was I thinking you were in the NY area, ah well. I'll catch you there.



Shaska Whatley said:


> Why was I thinking you were in the NY area, ah well. I'll catch you there.


BTW...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994970833490710529


----------



## FITZ

Shaska Whatley said:


> Why was I thinking you were in the NY area, ah well. I'll catch you there.


I am in the NY area, just not the New York City area. I’m nearish to Albany but all the way in the eastern part of the state that borders Vermont.

Interesting that Punks in town and working with the biggest partner The Bucks and Cody have.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Shaska Whatley said:


> BTW...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994970833490710529


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

:wow Punk in town.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> Imagine Nick took over for the Bullet club and was the NWA champion. That would really heat things up for the nwa and wrestling.


If you mean Nick Aldis ewwwwww. Just no


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So CM Punk doing a meet & greet in Chicago 1 day before the show ALL IN ?

Interesting no ? Or is it just a coincidence...

I guess we'll see.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Shaska Whatley said:


> BTW...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994970833490710529


:bjpenn


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If Punk doesn't end up being Bernard the Business Bear........


----------



## beasly213

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



JonLeduc said:


> So CM Punk doing a meet & greet in Chicago 1 day before the show ALL IN ?
> 
> Interesting no ? Or is it just a coincidence...
> 
> I guess we'll see.


Well, I wouldn't look too much into it. Punk lives in Wicker Park, which is the neighborhood right next to the one hour tees store in Bucktown.

FYI it's limited to only 200 tickets sold. Good luck to those who want to meet him!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Not gonna read too much into the Punk thing. Besides, wouldn't it be wiser to ANNOUNCE he's gonna appear to sell tickets, rather than simply assume b/c he's in Chicago aka where's he from?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I assume they have something big they want to announce. They have their press conference at 1pm, right before tickets go on sale. If they have Punk, and I really don't think they do, it would come during the press conference and it would create a bunch of hysteria an hour before tickets went on sale.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I've been on the fence about whether or not I think Punk is actually ALL IN. That doesn't really help things :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Only problem is that would almost lead me to believe they are gonna use him as a surprise or something which would obviously defeat the whole purpose of using him to sell tickets. 

I think they are gonna make a play at him hard over the next few months. If he's ever gonna return or even make an appearance a show like this would make the most sense.


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

It all depends on how many fights his UFC contract is for. No way the UFC lets him wrestle if he is under contract. Plus he could get his ass kicked in June and just walk away from MMA all together. Also there is if he even wants to wrestle again which I never got the feeling he was like Bryan who lives for wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Punk wrestling was never gonna be an option. That ship has sailed, and Punk has certainly expressed his burnt out nature w/that. Getting him to appear back on a wrestling event, now that's a different story. And clearly the big "what if?" when it comes to this event attempting its sell out. I still doubt its speculation, but he is the legitimate coup to get this to the level they intend.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Thing is, if they had Punk locked down for something they would announce it.. and right when tix went on sale. You don't do a graphic and cause people to think he's wrestling. Its also why they did the pro wrestling tees thing because if he's not going to appear, he'll at least draw people to the area even if its only a few hundred that get to meet him..

like someone else mentioned, Punk is fighting in UFC again.. if he gets washed by this next guy, his MMA career has to be over. I don't think he generates enough interest from UFC fans to warrant another fight, especially since the guy he's fighting is barely more experienced.

Not saying he's wrestling at ALL IN but if he were open to it, its not being confirmed until he gets his ass kicked lol. They can still wait a few weeks to announce him. If he wins, you might get an appearance but his MMA career would not be over so there would be no reason to work a match.

All that said, CM Punk vs. Omega. book it. 10K guaranteed lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Gut feeeling says Punk will be on the show. Wrestling? No, but I do see him making an appearance. And as far as him wrestling again goes, I don't think he's wrestled his last match. Whether it be in WWE or NJPW or some local ind show in Chicago, he'll have at least one more match.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think Punk's MMA career is over after his next fight regardless of what happens with his next fight. If he loses UFC won't book him again. It sounds like they were skeptical about letting him fight a second time after his first showing. And if wins I don't see what more he could hope to accomplish by fighting more. He's never going to be an elite level MMA fighter because of his age when he started. Get a win in professional fight with a lot of people watching and call it a day. I'm not sure what would be next because a win doesn't really mean he's a legitimate UFC fighter. The only way I really see him having another fight is if his next one is close and entertaining and they want to do a rematch. 

They could announce him at their press conference. And I think it would be example of really good marketing if they did it that way. Punk's appearance was announced yesterday. It got people talking about whether or not he was going to be at the show and more importantly made people talk about the show a few days before tickets went on sale. It's getting some buzz. Now they have a press conference two or three hours before tickets go on sale. If they announce they got Punk to wrestle everyone is going to find out very quickly. Now imagine the headline is "Punk is returning to wrestling. Tickets for that on sale in 90 minutes." It's going to get a ton of impulse buys and create hysteria around the announcement. 

I would say I'm 70/30 with Punk not wrestling. That being said if I was going to announce him I could see that being the idea of how they do it. And I think it would work and sell a lot of tickets. 

But the biggest reason why I don't think he's going to wrestle at the show is that I feel like they would want him on the billboards if they had him...


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> Interesting that Punks in town and working with the biggest partner The Bucks and Cody have.





JonLeduc said:


> So CM Punk doing a meet & greet in Chicago 1 day before the show ALL IN ?
> 
> Interesting no ? Or is it just a coincidence...
> 
> I guess we'll see.


Punk is from Chicago. At his heart, he's still a wrestler and whether he wrestles or not, he's not going to turn down an easy payday.



Heel To Face said:


> It all depends on how many fights his UFC contract is for. No way the UFC lets him wrestle if he is under contract. Plus he could get his ass kicked in June and just walk away from MMA all together. Also there is if he even wants to wrestle again which I never got the feeling he was like Bryan who lives for wrestling.


I could see Dana letting him work at a one time show. Besides, it's not like Punk is going to keep fighting full time in UFC for the next 10 years. Get as much hype around his next (aka last) fight and cash in as much as possible.

If Punk still harbors ill will towards Vince and Hunter, the best way to get revenge is to make his triumphant return at an indy show. When does Bryan's contract expire again?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995733868308258819
......I mean Magnus could drop the title between now and then but if he doesn't Cody vs. Magnus ain't exactly a match that's gonna get me excited.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The bigger news is that he didn’t boom himself in the main event. I’m don’t sure what the main event is going to be now.


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



TD Stinger said:


> ......I mean Magnus could drop the title between now and then but if he doesn't Cody vs. Magnus ain't exactly a match that's gonna get me excited.


Forget about getting excited, that actually might be offensively bad match.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah nick aldis vs cody sounds like a meh match


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995733868308258819
> ......I mean Magnus could drop the title between now and then but if he doesn't Cody vs. Magnus ain't exactly a match that's gonna get me excited.


That's one of the most unappetizing matches I can think of if Magnus is still champion by the time this event rolls around, good lord.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Haven't watched the press conference yet, but I hear bad things. 


A potential Cody vs Nick Aldis (Magnus) match sounds pretty awful if you ask me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Please tell me Cabana hasn't lost to Magnus yet, that might be an improvement for the NWA Title if Colt goes into All In with the strap.

I'm not completely against Aldis v Cody, especially if they play up the Rhodes' legacy to cast Cody as the face and we get a title change. But all in all, it's pretty neat that we're gonna see Cody Rhodes in a match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995734884802015232


DGenerationMC said:


> Please tell me Cabana hasn't lost to Magnus yet, that might be an improvement for the NWA Title if Colt goes into All In with the strap.


Magnus retained in China.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Even Flow said:


> Magnus retained in China.


Kind of a bummer. But what if Flip is NWA Champ by 9/1?

That'd be great :lol


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well I got mine. Section 104 row 13. Couldn't get anything better, not that these are bad by any means. Hopefully it's a good sign for ticket sales. I did a couple searches after and I wasn't getting anything better to pop up.


----------



## kovs27

I'm also All In. Section 204 Row 7. It was a fiasco to get anything.


----------



## shandcraig

Maybe this is silly to say even before the first event. But does anyone else think that they should turn into a semi promotion? Maybe just once a month that is put together of talent from multiple promotions and it doesn't have its own belts but it represents the industry as a whole. For example I think it's amazing that the nwa belt will be defened in the main event. Maybe not a full. Lown form of a pormotion but a few a year or once a month max. I like the name of it. Everyone ans and everything in the promotion is in


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> Maybe this is silly to say even before the first event. But does anyone else think that they should turn into a semi promotion? Maybe just once a month that is put together of talent from multiple promotions and it doesn't have its own belts but it represents the industry as a whole. For example I think it's amazing that the nwa belt will be defened in the main event. Maybe not a full. Lown form of a pormotion but a few a year or once a month max. I like the name of it. Everyone ans and everything in the promotion is in


The novelty of the event would wear off pretty quick. Regardless of what this show does, whatever follow up they would do would be lucky to pull in half the attendance of whatever this one gets. 
If they started doing this monthly or a few times a year, they would get probably 2000 at most...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> Maybe this is silly to say even before the first event. But does anyone else think that they should turn into a semi promotion? Maybe just once a month that is put together of talent from multiple promotions and it doesn't have its own belts but it represents the industry as a whole. For example I think it's amazing that the nwa belt will be defened in the main event. Maybe not a full. Lown form of a pormotion but a few a year or once a month max. I like the name of it. Everyone ans and everything in the promotion is in


With the roster assembled, they'd make one helluva TEW 2016 promotion to play with. But, that's it. PWG seems to have the market cornered on non-WWE promotion all-star teams.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I am officially ALL IN! :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Did they sell out? I can’t get any tickets to show up. 



shandcraig said:


> Maybe this is silly to say even before the first event. But does anyone else think that they should turn into a semi promotion? Maybe just once a month that is put together of talent from multiple promotions and it doesn't have its own belts but it represents the industry as a whole. For example I think it's amazing that the nwa belt will be defened in the main event. Maybe not a full. Lown form of a pormotion but a few a year or once a month max. I like the name of it. Everyone ans and everything in the promotion is in


There’s no way the NWA title main events. 

If it goes well they could do it yearly but it won’t work more than that. ROH gave the Bullet Club guys permission to do this. They aren’t going to let them start a promotion that competes with them. 

If they start their own promotion it’s just another indy wrestling company.


----------



## shandcraig

Totally, i guess we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Floor front Section A!!


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> Did they sell out? I can’t get any tickets to show up.


Yes, but everything is getting bought up and put on the secondary market, tickets are going up for like $1k, because apparently that's what Cody vs Magnus is worth :lol


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Everyone is saying that it sold out but I'm not sure if they mean the whole event or the amount of tickets released


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> Everyone is saying that it sold out but I'm not sure if they mean the whole event or the amount of tickets released


They're saying its sold out but a huge chunk of the tickets are already on Stubhub and other ticket sites so fans aren't exactly happy about this


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

All In is All Out of tickets.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

https://www.f4wonline.com/other-wre...-257626?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Meltzer says they're sold out.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Honestly think they should've tried the Allstate Arena or United Center but congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SWITCHBLADE said:


> All In is All Out of tickets.





Even Flow said:


> https://www.f4wonline.com/other-wre...-257626?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Meltzer says they're sold out.


That was fast... if it's true, I couldn't be happier. We should all want wrestling to flourish.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The scalpers are jacking up the prices like no one's business but like Meltzer's saying, the real story is how few of them there actually are.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Wow, if this actually worked. Now I can't wait to see how nearly 10,000 will look once the event finally comes around. I'm saying this w/the hopes that there is actual full tilt distribution/way to watch it. Which just dawned on me.

MYSTERIO :mark:


----------



## The Nuke

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Few scalpers so far which is good. 

Big deal.


----------



## T.B.M.91

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Bucks and Cody took a chance on their name-value and it looks like it's paying off and I couldn't be happier for them. Scalpers definitely made it tough to for people to buy tickets but a lot of the blame I'm seeing looks like it's going to the website itself.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Smart announcing Rey Mysterio right before tickets went on sale.


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

it pisses me off I had tickets and the fucking time ran out for me to buy them. I didnt think I was that slow! FUCK


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Heel To Face said:


> it pisses me off I had tickets and the fucking time ran out for me to buy them. I didnt think I was that slow! FUCK


Heard many say that the website was a complete nightmare and that's why they couldn't get tickets, which it was.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm betting that a lot of problems resulted from people hitting refresh. The website was slow as shit but I just let it load like it was a dial up connection in the 90s. 



T.B.M.91 said:


> Bucks and Cody took a chance on their name-value and it looks like it's paying off and I couldn't be happier for them. Scalpers definitely made it tough to for people to buy tickets but a lot of the blame I'm seeing looks like it's going to the website itself.


Honestly StubHub has like 250 tickets for sale total. That's 2.5% of all tickets that were sold. The website was slow for me but worked. It seems like it's just a genuine high demand that led to it selling out so fast. 

Honestly I had like 8 tickets in my cart at one point because the website let you search with tickets in your cart. I released all but the best two. I wasn't sold on them selling out. Probably cost myself about $1,000 by releasing those tickets.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995780111185121280


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Holy Shit!

Natecore is ALL IN!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Section 201 Row 2

I wanted cheap tickets and I got cheap tickets!

Sorry to everybody that didn’t get tickets. I don’t know what I did to be so lucky!

ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Holy Shit!
> 
> Natecore is ALL IN!!!!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Section 201 Row 2
> 
> I wanted cheap tickets and I got cheap tickets!
> 
> Sorry to everybody that didn’t get tickets. I don’t know what I did to be so lucky!
> 
> ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope your website experience was better than some of ours :lol :mark:


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Heel To Face said:


> it pisses me off I had tickets and the fucking time ran out for me to buy them. I didnt think I was that slow! FUCK


I did get a little concerned when at one point I looked at the timer and it said I had 1 minutes and 10 seconds to enter my billing and credit card information. Thankfully Chrome has all that stuff saved so I got it done pretty quickly. 

My wrestling tickets for the time being are set. I have tickets to both AAW shows on Thursday and Friday. All In tickets secured. Car rental reservation made, hotel reservation made. Unless something else wrestling related gets announced I should be all set. 

Since All In tickets were so cheap I splurged on StubHub and bought front row for Thursday AAW show. And I have second row for the Friday show. I've seen shows at the venue and it looks like front row puts you like 4 feet away from the ring and that should be a very cool experience.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I did get a little concerned when at one point I looked at the timer and it said I had 1 minutes and 10 seconds to enter my billing and credit card information. Thankfully Chrome has all that stuff saved so I got it done pretty quickly.
> 
> My wrestling tickets for the time being are set. I have tickets to both AAW shows on Thursday and Friday. All In tickets secured. Car rental reservation made, hotel reservation made. Unless something else wrestling related gets announced I should be all set.
> 
> Since All In tickets were so cheap I splurged on StubHub and bought front row for Thursday AAW show. And I have second row for the Friday show. I've seen shows at the venue and it looks like front row puts you like 4 feet away from the ring and that should be a very cool experience.


Had to have a friend get mines, I couldn't even get through to the site.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995802480075141120


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

It took a REALLY long time for everything to load for me. I had the page open well ahead of time and hit refresh right at 4 so maybe that helped a little bit. I just knew I was not going to hit refresh for any of.

I can't imagine how pumped up the Bucks and Cody are about this (and maybe kicking themselves a little bit for not charging more) I thought they had a good chance to sell out but I had assumed if I went to buy a ticket tomorrow afternoon I would be able to do so without any issues. I thought if it sold out it would be selling out like the day before or even the day of the show.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> It took a REALLY long time for everything to load for me. I had the page open well ahead of time and hit refresh right at 4 so maybe that helped a little bit. I just knew I was not going to hit refresh for any of.
> 
> I can't imagine how pumped up the Bucks and Cody are about this (and maybe kicking themselves a little bit for not charging more) I thought they had a good chance to sell out but I had assumed if I went to buy a ticket tomorrow afternoon I would be able to do so without any issues. I thought if it sold out it would be selling out like the day before or even the day of the show.


I was one of the many optimists who thought they would sell-out but like you never thought they would do it this quick. I thought they would need a name like Punk or Bryan to help sell those seats and as it turns out, they needed neither.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

This is insane, I can't believe they did it. That too in 30 mins.

Should try for 20,000 next year and make this the indy WM (not counting WK as an indy event).


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Yeah, Cody is winning the NWA Title. No way is he losing in his own event and no way NWA are going to give up an opportunity like this to get publicity.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864546973461950465
#Never6get


----------



## shandcraig

So is the setup only half the arena? What is the sell out number? As much as i love nick as nwa champ cody would be good for business for nwa to continue to become aware


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Holy Fuck


----------



## T.B.M.91

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So scalpers only matter for events outside of WWE huh? Twitter is such a cancerous cesspool.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995809927989006337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995813870152437760


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Fingers crossed the NWA Championship match is last.

Imagine the reactions w/some on here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

_*Interesting event, I will be watching it if it airs on a stream or TV. This is such a nice thing they are doing for the crowd. Good shit Cody and Bucks. *_


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

:clap Very proud, wish I could go :clap

Now all that needs to happen is Flip winning the NWA Title, get booked for All In against Cody and everything will be perfect.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> :clap Very proud, wish I could go :clap
> 
> Now all that needs to happen is Flip winning the NWA Title, get booked for All In against and everything will be perfect.


Nah, I think it's gonna gonna be Okada vs. Flip. kada


----------



## Natecore

I want Mysterio vs Okada!

And the best part of this all....

No fuckin Vince Russo allowed!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> And the best part of this all....
> 
> No fuckin Vince Russo allowed!


This is probably the best news of all. Outside of the show selling out and Okada and Mysterio being on it of course.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Pulling for the Okada vs Mysterio match, too. A real novel idea to be capitalized on. Although, unsure how "daring" this card will turn out.

Something like Mysterio vs Lethal would be something I'd love to see. Again, try for the matches that can't/won't happen anywhere else.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> :clap Very proud, wish I could go :clap
> 
> Now all that needs to happen is Flip winning the NWA Title, get booked for All In against and everything will be perfect.


Flip Gordon is probably the most generic indy flip shit guy out there. For the love of God I hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

^That made my day.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So when is Io Sirai getting announced?

?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Flip Gordon is probably the most generic indy flip shit guy out there. For the love of God I hope this doesn't happen.





Spoiler: ..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Big Son of Havoc fan and I finally get to see him wrestle live!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995804700204298240


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Flip Gordon is probably the most generic indy flip shit guy out there. For the love of God I hope this doesn't happen.


He’s barely into his wrestling career. The future is bright for ole Flip.

He’s probably going to learn more about wrestling in the 2018 super juniors than he’s ever learned before. Running with the BTE crew has set him up perfectly.

You’re wrong on Flip and you know it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Cross doesn't light me up a whole bunch.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> He’s barely into his wrestling career. The future is bright for ole Flip.
> 
> He’s probably going to learn more about wrestling in the 2018 super juniors than he’s ever learned before. Running with the BTE crew has set him up perfectly.
> 
> You’re wrong on Flip and you know it.


I hope he wins it in that case.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The memes today. I'll never understand it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995827647589617664


----------



## JoePanther

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Wrestling history will go full circle if the NWA Championship match ends in a classic "Dusty finish!"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



JoePanther said:


> Wrestling history will go full circle if the NWA Championship match ends in a classic "Dusty finish!"


I would be let down if it didn't end that way.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I knew this was an ambitious project, but I was also very supportive of Cody and The Bucks trying to make this thing happen. 

I am super happy to hear that they sold out. Good for them, and congrats to everyone involved in this. 

Now we just gotta wait for September. This might be one of my most anticipated shows of the year now.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm happy for the Bucks and Cody....sold out quick!!

I'm hoping this show gets streamed or something


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

iPPV or regular PPV not sure which route they'll go.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SWITCHBLADE said:


> iPPV or regular PPV not sure which route they'll go.


I feel like it would be an iPPV.

btw I saw Switchblade on the War of the Worlds tour :mark officially jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I got my ticket. I'm so happy.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Good for them, that's a great accomplishment, I just hope they deliver a great show so this isn't just one and done and can become some sort of thing you can do one or twice a year. Only match announced is the Cody match, which is A Cody match, so I hope the other matches are better than that, maybe a Young Bucks/Golden Lovers rematch or a great opponent for Okada.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



HBKRollins said:


> I feel like it would be an iPPV.
> 
> btw I saw Switchblade on the War of the Worlds tour :mark officially jumped on the bandwagon.


You've learned to breathe with the Switchblade. :mark: :mark:

Hope he's ALL IN too.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think they have to find a way to get it streamed now. At first I was thinking they could say that the only way to see it live would be to get a ticket. But now that they've sold out so quickly there really wouldn't be much benefit to going that route. I could still see them going that route but release it on demand a day or two later. They have people from all different companies with all sorts of different contracts so thinks could get messy if they put it on PPV or iPPV. Hopefully they find a way to stream it live. 

Tons of people seem pissed and are blaming scalpers. But I'm not seeing enough tickets on StubHub to really justify that anger. The site overloaded because the show sold out in 30 minutes. That venue probably hasn't experienced that type of demand in a while as there were more people trying to buy than tickets available. It sucks that some people got locked out of going but I really don't think is something scalpers caused. If anything the scalpers at least give you a chance to go if you overpay and buy one there...


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone know where the press confrence footage is from today


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SWITCHBLADE said:


> You've learned to breathe with the Switchblade. :mark: :mark:
> 
> Hope he's ALL IN too.


Yeah I hope he gets announced!

You going to the show ?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> Anyone know where the press confrence footage is from today


I think it's on the Being The Elite Twitch channel.



HBKRollins said:


> Yeah I hope he gets announced!
> 
> You going to the show ?


Oh hell yeah I'm going!


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

There's no way this thing ends up out of the blue to appear on a standard PPV. The contract scenario wouldn't be feasible.

Streaming it has to be an option, though, right? I'm figuring on Twitch. Way some things go these days.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SWITCHBLADE said:


> Oh hell yeah I'm going!


I haven't got tickets yet but I'm probably going to bite the bullet and get them off StubHub closer to the date. I'm close enough to Chicago to make the trip down, only 8 hour drive.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

One of my dream match scenarios for this show was The Young Bucks vs. Chris Jericho & Rey Mysterio. I still have hopes for that ?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

What a twat Russo is :lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995764485850886147


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Hi OtherWrestling long time no see.










This is Cody.

He just sold 10,000 tickets in 30-minutes for an event he promoted and an event he will headline in a match against some guy who played Mangus in American Gladiators or something. 

Say something nice about him.

I'll start:

I am so proud of based Cody for selling out this building. NJPW has had tickets on sale for the Cow Palace for like 2-weeks and still has like 6,000 available. If NJPW wants to sell out, then they really need to do Okada Kazuchika vs. Cody II for the IWGP Title with Cody ending the GOAT run.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Incredible. So happy for those guys.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> What a twat Russo is :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995764485850886147


Glad Cody kicked his ass to the curb.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995809927989006337


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Hi OtherWrestling long time no see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Cody.
> 
> He just sold 10,000 tickets in 30-minutes for an event he promoted and an event he will headline in a match against some guy who played Mangus in American Gladiators or something.
> 
> Say something nice about him.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> I am so proud of based Cody for selling out this building. NJPW has had tickets on sale for the Cow Palace for like 2-weeks and still has like 6,000 available. If NJPW wants to sell out, then they really need to do Okada Kazuchika vs. Cody II for the IWGP Title with Cody ending the GOAT run.


You can't really compare one to other

Over a year's worth of massive hype/ build from all those involved for a one time novelty show, in a stronger wrestling market and far easier travel destination

vs.

The fourth show in a little over a year, announced three months in advanced, with very little hype/ buildup from those involved

If at All In, they announce All In 2 three months later at the Cow Palace (which would place it in early December), without doing much to hype up or promote the show, how many fans would they draw? Maybe a thousand or so?


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995808188988645384
you know it's something special when even Jim Cornette has something positive to say

kada kada kada


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Cody did what TNA couldn't do back in 2008 for Bound For Glory: Sell out the Sears Center!



> Glad Cody kicked his ass to the curb.


What was the point of fucking inviting him to begin with? Russo (regardless of his unpopular opinions) has a right to make a living just as much as anybody else in the business at events like this. 



> What a twat Russo is


He worked closely with *GOLDUST* for years, featured Orlando Jordan on TNA programming, and has a TRANSGENDER partner on his YouTube channel. Vince Russo is not a homophone!!!

- Vic


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Already knew Cornette would approve of the sell out. I mean, why not? He's all about the way business is conducted. He was just doubtful of it being accomplished when it was first announced. As plenty were.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Holy mother of god, 10k in 30 minutes! Cornette has always been supportive since the show was announced. I kinda wish he would be there even for a brief moment.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Cornette being supportive of a show with Kenny Omega 

:eagle


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> Yeah, Cody is winning the NWA Title. No way is he losing in his own event and no way NWA are going to give up an opportunity like this to get publicity.


In b4 Cody throws the belt down a la Shane Douglas.



BornBad said:


> Cornette being supportive of a show with Kenny Omega
> 
> :eagle


Bring out Yoshihiko just to spite Cornette.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I can believe that they did this but to sell out under an hour? Incredible! There is no way Cody is not winning the NWA title!


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*







Oh boy...


----------



## Venocide

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I can't believe they sold out in less than on hour... crazy. I actually didn't think it would sell out, so happy to be proven wrong.

Congrats to the people who managed to snag tickets, enjoy the show!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> In b4 Cody throws the belt down a la Shane Douglas.


If he quotes Douglas' infamous speech word by word and pretends to throw the belt down only to say "just kidding, guys," I'll never stop laughing.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Yeah, not going to listen to anything Russo says.


Crazy that they did it. I just hope that they have a good card for it l, looking forward to seeing what Okada does.


----------



## candice-wrestling

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm so happy they sold out in less than hour, it's so huge for indy wrestling and I'm so proud of them!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

This morning was a little more joyous waking up with tickets to the most Elite prowrestling show ever in United States history.

What a time to be alive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balls Mahoney

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Great news. 

People saying it's the tours, every major arena event ends up having plenty of tickets on these sites, why should All In be any different? 

I wonder if they regret not hiring a bigger venue now.

Also I can't imagine them bothering with a Jericho now, I'd imagine he'd cost a lot & why bother when the tickets are already sold? Maybe save him to ensure a sell-out the next time they decide to put an event on.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If only.......


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If only.......


Just be happy this nerd is getting pushed in NXT.

Don’t ruin All In with your fantasies.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Just be happy this nerd is getting pushed in NXT.
> 
> Don’t ruin All In with your fantasies.


yeah no joke. If Cole was involved with this, I would wager that thousands of tickets would still be available. It's not a coincidence that Bullet Club, ROH and the indies as whole experienced a BOOM once that little guy left.

Adam Cole is a modern day Brutus Beefcake IE talent-less who is only known because of his way more popular friends like The Bucks & Cody.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Thank god Adam Cole left, we wouldn't want him stinking up this show with his mediocrity.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Oh boy...


I defend Russo a lot on this site, but I think he is wrong here.

If they wanted to pull him off the show to appease others, then so be it. 

But if the rumor is true that he was going to do castrating the marks live at that show, that would have been amazing.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

What's ironic is Cody Rhodes was interested in being a guest on Vince Russo's podcast last year. The American Nightmare can play dumb in interviews about him all he wants, but Russo still has the business e-mail from Rhodes's people.

*#TwoFaced*

- Vic


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Just be happy this nerd is getting pushed in NXT.
> 
> Don’t ruin All In with your fantasies.





MC 16 said:


> Thank god Adam Cole left, we wouldn't want him stinking up this show with his mediocrity.


Sheesh, you guys are buzzkills.



T Hawk said:


> yeah no joke. If Cole was involved with this, I would wager that thousands of tickets would still be available. It's not a coincidence that Bullet Club, ROH and the indies as whole experienced a BOOM once that little guy left.
> 
> Adam Cole is a modern day Brutus Beefcake IE talent-less who is only known because of his way more popular friends like The Bucks & Cody.


This one just makes no sense though.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> his one just makes no sense though.


Things that happened since Cole left the indies

- There is actual interest for indie wrestling now that there are some real stars on it and can draw attention to it
- For the first time ever an indy show drew 10,000 tickets
- ROH did record business with Cody as champion and saved the company after Cole's reign put them in a downward spiral
- NJPW's junior division became THAT much better once Cole left

Allow me to re-phrase my other comment: Adam Cole is to the Young Bucks what Brutus Beefcake was to Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I defend Russo a lot on this site, but I think he is wrong here.
> 
> If they wanted to pull him off the show to appease others, then so be it.
> 
> But if the rumor is true that he was going to do castrating the marks live at that show, that would have been amazing.


in fairness to Russo, I think he just went ballistic because of the homophobic accusation from someone that doesn't know him personally, and not so much being pulled for any other reason. If he's truly not homophobic then I don't blame him for being angry. He's said some things in the past that could be perceived as being knocks on homosexuality, but I also know that a lot of stuff he says is conveniently taken out of context. So, who the hell knows?


Yeah, Castrating The Marks LIVE could be a massive heat-getter theoretically (by simple virtue of Russo being public enemy #1 with this particular fanbase) but I don't know how that would work on a practical level. Much of what he does on that show is poking fun at dirtsheet writers taking "fake fighting" seriously. He rarely ever attacks the fans as part of the format. I don't really know how you can cut a promo given these variables, without putting a giant spotlight on the fact that this is predetermined. It's OBVIOUS to everyone there that it is, but why would the producers of the show want something like this alluded to? What would be the payoff? Russo getting hit by a "fake" Meltzer Driver? The only type of promo that could work IMO is ranting about how today's wrestling is filled with geeks that couldn't draw like in the AE, but that's not really what Castrating The Marks is about.


I definitely would've used him on the show in some capacity, being that he's still a relatively hot topic within the wrestling bubble. I mean, since when has moral integrity been a thing in wrestling without double standards involved? Cody Rhodes is a self-admitted huge Steve Austin fan -- the guy that beat up his wife. It just sounds to me like an excuse for Cody to keep someone off the show that has mocked them on a public forum several times. That's entirely his prerogative, but be straight-forward about it when giving an answer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Things that happened since Cole left the indies
> 
> - There is actual interest for indie wrestling now that there are some real stars on it and can draw attention to it
> - For the first time ever an indy show drew 10,000 tickets
> - ROH did record business with Cody as champion and saved the company after Cole's reign put them in a downward spiral
> - NJPW's junior division became THAT much better once Cole left
> 
> Allow me to re-phrase my other comment: Adam Cole is to the Young Bucks what Brutus Beefcake was to Hulk Hogan.


This thread isn't the place for this but wow, all of this is wrong like really wrong.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Fuck WWE.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This thread isn't the place for this but wow, all of this is wrong like really wrong.


which part? 

The part about 10,000 tickets being sold for an indie show? No, that's true.

The part that ROH did record business with Cody as champion and Cody absolute crushed any business Cole did in his 3 lack luster reigns? No, that's true.

The part that the interest level in indie wrestling is at an all-time high since Cole left? No, that's true.

The part where NJPW's junior division has gotten better since Cole is no longer around to stink it up? No, that's true.

That Adam Cole is friends with the Young Bucks and used their popularity to try to get over? No, that's true.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> which part?
> 
> The part about 10,000 tickets being sold for an indie show? No, that's true.
> 
> The part that ROH did record business with Cody as champion and Cody absolute crushed any business Cole did in his 3 lack luster reigns? No, that's true.
> 
> The part that the interest level in indie wrestling is at an all-time high since Cole left? No, that's true.
> 
> The part where NJPW's junior division has gotten better since Cole is no longer around to stink it up? No, that's true.
> 
> That Adam Cole is friends with the Young Bucks and used their popularity to try to get over? No, that's true.


I tagged you, now lets keep this thread relating to All In.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Things that happened since Cole left the indies
> 
> - There is actual interest for indie wrestling now that there are some real stars on it and can draw attention to it
> - For the first time ever an indy show drew 10,000 tickets
> - ROH did record business with Cody as champion and saved the company after Cole's reign put them in a downward spiral
> - NJPW's junior division became THAT much better once Cole left
> 
> Allow me to re-phrase my other comment: Adam Cole is to the Young Bucks what Brutus Beefcake was to Hulk Hogan.


Correlation does not imply causation


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I tagged you, now lets keep this thread relating to All In.


Comes into the All In thread posting about Adam Cole
Adam Cole gets BTFO BEY BEY
Says this thread should not be used to talk about Adam Cole


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



KYRA BATARA said:


> in fairness to Russo, I think he just went ballistic because of the homophobic accusation from someone that doesn't know him personally, and not so much being pulled for any other reason. If he's truly not homophobic then I don't blame him for being angry. He's said some things that could be perceived as being knocks on homosexuality, but I also know that a lot of stuff he says is conveniently taken out of context. So, who the hell knows?


i agree. I mean honestly, you have Ryan Satin, who tryied to sabotage Chris Jericho's cruise last year showing tweets of "I don't understand how people can root for something to fail'

I would hate for people to slander me with a term that i knew wasn't true.



> Yeah, Castrating The Marks LIVE could be a massive heat-getter theoretically (by simple virtue of Russo being public enemy #1 with this particular fanbase) but I don't know how that would work on a practical level. Much of what he does on that show is poking fun at dirtsheet writers taking "fake fighting" seriously. He rarely ever attacks the fans as part of the format. I don't really know how you can cut a promo given these variables, without putting a giant spotlight on the fact that this is predetermined. It's OBVIOUS to everyone there that it is, but why would the producers of the show want something like this alluded to? What would be the payoff? Russo getting hit by a "fake" Meltzer Driver? The only type of promo that could work IMO is ranting about how today's wrestling is filled with geeks that couldn't draw like in the AE, but that's not really what Castrating The Marks is about.


From my understanding, he would have never been on the actual show. 

He would have just done his podcast, and Ryan Satin, Dave Meltzer, Bryan Alvarez, and Wade keller would have all been present.

Russo obviously knows that his audience would be more than welcome to come and rip those guys no different than Meltzer's fans rip Russo.

There was big money to be made at Starrcast, and they dropped the ball, I think that is what a lot of people have with this new generation of wrestlers.




> I definitely would've used him on the show in some capacity, being that he's still a relatively hot topic within the wrestling bubble. I mean, since when has moral integrity been a thing in wrestling without double standards involved? Cody Rhodes is a self-admitted huge Steve Austin fan -- the guy that beat up his wife. It just sounds to me like an excuse for Cody to keep someone off the show that has continuously mocked them on a public forum. That's entirely his prerogative, but be straight-forward about it when giving an answer.


I don't know if he could have been on the show. At the end of the day, this is a house show built with no story lines, built for a certain audience who thinks they are above angles.

I doubt we would have seen him at the actual show, but Russo playing a heel manager to get his comeuppance would have gotten a lot of people talking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Comes into the All In thread posting about Adam Cole
> Adam Cole gets BTFO BEY BEY
> Says this thread should not be used to talk about Adam Cole


When I initially posted it was related to All in right? OK. Either respond to what I tagged you in or pipe down :lol


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When I initially posted it was related to All in right? OK :lol try hards.


That's fair tbh

and it was meant with the overwhelming notion that if Adam Cole was All In, the box office would not be All Out of tickets and the quality of matches would be meh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> That's fair tbh
> 
> and it was meant with the overwhelming notion that if Adam Cole was All In, the box office would not be All Out of tickets and the quality of matches would be meh.





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *Either respond to what I tagged you in or pipe down :lol*


^

My last time saying this.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ^
> 
> My last time saying this.


lel I'm not falling for that wew lad.

I know darn well that if I go into a fan thread I'll likely end up getting banned because those fan threads are supposed to be for circle jerks and gifs


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> lel I'm not falling for that wew lad.
> 
> I know darn well that if I go into a fan thread I'll likely end up getting banned because those fan threads are supposed to be for circle jerks and gifs


Sounds like an excuse, It's literally just me, no one has an idea of what were talking about. But hey I'm done talking non-all in sh*t in this thread. You can respond to my tag or pipe down :draper2


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

All in is a huge success. Russo isn’t invited. Adam Cole is getting destroyed.

#blessed


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> i agree. I mean honestly, you have Ryan Satin, who tryied to sabotage Chris Jericho's cruise last year showing tweets of "I don't understand how people can root for something to fail'
> 
> I would hate for people to slander me with a term that i knew wasn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding, he would have never been on the actual show.
> 
> He would have just done his podcast, and Ryan Satin, Dave Meltzer, Bryan Alvarez, and Wade keller would have all been present.
> 
> Russo obviously knows that his audience would be more than welcome to come and rip those guys no different than Meltzer's fans rip Russo.
> 
> There was big money to be made at Starrcast, and they dropped the ball, I think that is what a lot of people have with this new generation of wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he could have been on the show. At the end of the day, this is a house show built with no story lines, built for a certain audience who thinks they are above angles.
> 
> I doubt we would have seen him at the actual show, but Russo playing a heel manager to get his comeuppance would have gotten a lot of people talking.



Then it probably has a lot to do with Cody not wanting to cause an uncomfortable scene. Dave Meltzer is on very good terms with The Young Bucks. They probably hold Dave in very high regard, and Russo's whole shtick is exposing Dave as a phony journalist. I'm pretty sure that they weighed in the benefits of Russo being there vs the potential hostility (the unwanted kind) at their convention, and figured that it wasn't worth it.


I seriously doubt that it has anything to do with homophobia. If it was then it's kinda funny how Scott Hall is invited, the guy refused to work with Cody's own brother in 1996 because of the homosexual undertones in the angle. Jerry Lawler is invited, and he's continuously used the word "F***** as a derogatory insult in the past.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

- I get invited to continue a debate in the Adam Cole containment thread
- I will drop knowledge that will get the Adam Cole fans upset
- I will get banned for baiting/trolling because I went into the Adam Cole containment thread and post different views on Adam Cole

It's a tale as old as time, @MarkyWhipwreck

this up there when I was posting in the winter when the crazed AJ Styles mark had a witch hunt trying to get me banned all because he didn't like that AJ Styles tanked at Yokohama Arena.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> - I get invited to continue a debate in the Adam Cole containment thread
> - I will drop knowledge that will get the Adam Cole fans upset
> - I will get banned for baiting/trolling because I went into the Adam Cole containment thread and post different views on Adam Cole
> 
> It's a tale as old as time, @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> this up there when I was posting in the winter when the crazed AJ Styles mark had a witch hunt trying to get me banned all because he didn't like that AJ Styles tanked at Yokohama Arena.


You vs Ace was hilarious to read. :lmao Need round two soon. 


----



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995813870152437760


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MC 16 said:


> You vs Ace was hilarious to read. :lmao Need round two soon.


Does he still post here in Other Wrestling or did GOATkada break his spirit after the Tokyo Dome?

kada kada kada


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Does he still post here in Other Wrestling or did GOATkada break his spirit after the Tokyo Dome?
> 
> kada kada kada


He rarely posted in this section to begin with. The occasional post here and there but that's it. And oh, he is called Emperor now. Just in case you ever interact with him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> - I get invited to continue a debate in the Adam Cole containment thread
> - I will drop knowledge that will get the Adam Cole fans upset
> - I will get banned for baiting/trolling because I went into the Adam Cole containment thread and post different views on Adam Cole
> 
> It's a tale as old as time, @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> this up there when I was posting in the winter when the crazed AJ Styles mark had a witch hunt trying to get me banned all because he didn't like that AJ Styles tanked at Yokohama Arena.


Please drop the knowledge fam, it's only me in the thread :lol stop making excuses. It's clear you're dodging though, so foreal I'm gonna let it go.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> it's only me in the thread :lol


Are you saying that scrawny Adam Cole is so un-over and so un-popular that it's just you and only you posting in the Adam Cole Containment Thread?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Are you saying that scrawny Adam Cole is so un-over and so un-popular that it's just you and only you posting in the Adam Cole Containment Thread?


Nah it's plenty, but I'm the only one there now and I'm talking directly to you. You just proved my point though 

Have a good day, friend


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nah it's plenty, but I'm the only one there now and I'm talking directly to you. You just proved my point though
> 
> Have a good day, friend


that's fair Marky I do appreciate you being able to keep things civil

I'll probably visit the thread later on, but right now I need to stop posting and go find Cody to thank him for drawing the house. 

Have you thanked Cody for drawing the house lately, Marky?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Not liking Adam Cole?


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The bigger question I have is...what happens after All In? I mean this proved a lot of things. I think the wrestling community is at a post-WWF stage with the territories. Many other smaller places still doing successful, eventually many merged and became WCW. This proves there is a desperate yearning for something not WWE to be on a massive scale, offering something more serious and wrestling centric. ROH is ROH, Impact is I'm not even sure right now, NJPW is too Purist-centric for the American audience, and there's many other smaller places like MLW. This can easily be the start of something bigger. 

WWE isn't untouchable either, it's #1 by miles, but there is space for a viable alternative to it selling out arenas across the country and hosting big time shows. 

Very interested to see where this goes. I feel like a lot of talent don't want to go to WWE anymore, they prefer the freedom and proving a point that you don't need WWE to be a big name nationally and make money. NXT is also proving itself to be a bogus trap, grabbing any hot indie star to lock them into the WWE system and prevent them from being available on the market. There's simply not all the room in the world in WWE for every talent to be pushed, so you either find yourself stuck in the NXT system with a glass ceiling, or possibly move up to the Raw or Smackdown roster where you flounder.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Holy shit lets absolutely stop derailing the thread already.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DoucheyLifter said:


> The bigger question I have is...what happens after All In? I mean this proved a lot of things. I think the wrestling community is at a post-WWF stage with the territories. Many other smaller places still doing successful, eventually many merged and became WCW. This proves there is a desperate yearning for something not WWE to be on a massive scale, offering something more serious and wrestling centric. ROH is ROH, Impact is I'm not even sure right now, NJPW is too Purist-centric for the American audience, and there's many other smaller places like MLW. This can easily be the start of something bigger.
> 
> WWE isn't untouchable either, it's #1 by miles, but there is space for a viable alternative to it selling out arenas across the country and hosting big time shows.
> 
> Very interested to see where this goes. I feel like a lot of talent don't want to go to WWE anymore, they prefer the freedom and proving a point that you don't need WWE to be a big name nationally and make money. NXT is also proving itself to be a bogus trap, grabbing any hot indie star to lock them into the WWE system and prevent them from being available on the market. There's simply not all the room in the world in WWE for every talent to be pushed, so you either find yourself stuck in the NXT system with a glass ceiling, or possibly move up to the Raw or Smackdown roster where you flounder.


Nothing other than maybe they try and do this again next year. But nothing as far as making there own promotion. This is only a one time thing and I doubt that Cody will try and make his own promotion or anything like that. They will continue to work ROH and New Japan.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If they make a resume of a few progressively successful shows (10k into 15/20k into more expensive tickets), get a few names on the board (Punk, Omega, maybe even Jericho), they could very easily advertise themselves for a network and get into business. I think that could be the future of All In, a full fledged promotion. But All In 2 would need to be an even greater success for them to get thinking about it, I imagine.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DoucheyLifter said:


> The bigger question I have is...what happens after All In? I mean this proved a lot of things. I think the wrestling community is at a post-WWF stage with the territories. Many other smaller places still doing successful, eventually many merged and became WCW. This proves there is a desperate yearning for something not WWE to be on a massive scale, offering something more serious and wrestling centric. ROH is ROH, Impact is I'm not even sure right now, NJPW is too Purist-centric for the American audience, and there's many other smaller places like MLW. This can easily be the start of something bigger.
> 
> WWE isn't untouchable either, it's #1 by miles, but there is space for a viable alternative to it selling out arenas across the country and hosting big time shows.
> 
> Very interested to see where this goes. I feel like a lot of talent don't want to go to WWE anymore, they prefer the freedom and proving a point that you don't need WWE to be a big name nationally and make money. NXT is also proving itself to be a bogus trap, grabbing any hot indie star to lock them into the WWE system and prevent them from being available on the market. There's simply not all the room in the world in WWE for every talent to be pushed, so you either find yourself stuck in the NXT system with a glass ceiling, or possibly move up to the Raw or Smackdown roster where you flounder.


The issue is consistency.

To sell out a 10K arena once, in the land of social media, and promote it over time is impressive. But no one has any idea whether or not they are turning a profit.

it costs a lot of money to run a wrestling promotion, Ted Turner lost money for years before WCW could make a profit, and it isn't as popular as it was then.

I think this is a once a year thing, and even then, who knows if they will be able to draw in 2023 what they draw in 2018.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Some new All In merch!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996130443706667014


----------



## DoucheyLifter

MC 16 said:


> Nothing other than maybe they try and do this again next year. But nothing as far as making there own promotion. This is only a one time thing and I doubt that Cody will try and make his own promotion or anything like that. They will continue to work ROH and New Japan.


Then this is a total utter waste. We need to recreate the Monday Night Wars with a Number 2 promotion


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Gotta give it up to Cody, if there was any doubt him leaving WWE wasn't a good decision before, this puts it all to rest.

You have talent from NJPW, ROH, IMPACT, Lucha Underground all under one roof. That's not even counting the return of CM Punk to anything wrestling related. Even if it's just a fan convention, it's plausible Punk shows up on the show, not necessarily to wrestle either.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Surprised and happy the sold out so soon. Hopefully the card matches the hype and support.

Again, a potential Cody vs. Magnus match does nothing for me. So, hopefully they have some tricks up their sleeves in that regard.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



TD Stinger said:


> Surprised and happy the sold out so soon. Hopefully the card matches the hype and support.
> 
> Again, a potential Cody vs. Magnus match does nothing for me. So, hopefully they have some tricks up their sleeves in that regard.


Whoever Nick faces we will find out soon as they will start to build a story up to September. Still lots of time and i think the NWA belt should be in the main event


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Crazy if you think about it though. Like the old school days, the NWA World Heavyweight Championship will headline for a crowd of 10,000 people. When was the last time that was even done? It has to be the late 80s last time. That in itself is historical and amazing .


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Wait Cody is main eventing and it isn't against Kenny or Okada? Wtf?


----------



## sbuch

Does anyone know if the show will be available to stream live?? Tried to buy tickets but had zero luck and stub hub is ridiculous now


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I find it interesting they are saying Cody has a NWA Championship match but dont say anything about it being against the current champ so I expect Magnum to drop that title to someone before this ALL IN show. Who that is willl be ever interesting.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Billy Corgan said Aldis' name iirc, so i'm sure it'll be against him.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Cody gonna become NWA World Champion in front of a 10,000 house that he drew.
Could Dusty be more proud of his son?


----------



## BC Punk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

On the other hand, the tickets were super cheap and are already going for multiple times more on resale. The tickets being so reasonable to begin with certainly encouraged this.

How many of these tickets are actual fans who will be in the seats versus the amount who bought them in bulk to mark them up three-four times and resell them?


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Heel To Face said:


> I find it interesting they are saying Cody has a NWA Championship match but dont say anything about it being against the current champ so I expect Magnum to drop that title to someone before this ALL IN show. Who that is willl be ever interesting.


hes just playing character by saying Nick or whoever is the NWA champion. Why would he just say nick if nick plans on defending it to other people through out the summer.


It would be pretty predictable if Cody won the NWA belt.But over all most people would enjoy it and its just over all good for business for everyone if that happened. It would be good for the All in event and good for the NWA belt to be on Cody in front of 10k people and really bring back prestige to the belt as a 2nd gen rhodes holding the oldest wrestling belt


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



BC Punk said:


> On the other hand, the tickets were super cheap and are already going for multiple times more on resale. The tickets being so reasonable to begin with certainly encouraged this.
> 
> How many of these tickets are actual fans who will be in the seats versus the amount who bought them in bulk to mark them up three-four times and resell them?


Very small, the max I've seen on Stubhub is 342. I saw 21 on Vividseats, and most of those seats were stubhub duplicates.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> hes just playing character by saying Nick or whoever is the NWA champion. Why would he just say nick if nick plans on defending it to other people through out the summer.
> 
> 
> It would be pretty predictable if Cody won the NWA belt.But over all most people would enjoy it and its just over all good for business for everyone if that happened. It would be good for the All in event and good for the NWA belt to be on Cody in front of 10k people and really bring back prestige to the belt as a 2nd gen rhodes holding the oldest wrestling belt


tbh there would be something so right about Cody walking around with 10-pounds of Gold. 
Would probably be the most credible NWA Champion since WCW withdrew. It just makes too much sense not to happen IMO.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I don't know how many dates Cody can realistically make if he were to win the title. ROH and New Japan are going to take priority.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I don't know how many dates Cody can realistically make if he were to win the title. ROH and New Japan are going to take priority.


I promise you that ROH and New japan will allow the NWA belt to be defended. So this is just perfect for the NWA


----------



## Jokerface17

FITZ said:


> I don't know how many dates Cody can realistically make if he were to win the title. ROH and New Japan are going to take priority.


Unless ROH/New Japan/NWA have a working agreement?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I can see Cody winning the title at All In, only to drop it soon thereafter. It'd be like the old days.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I definitely think Cody's winning the NWA World Title here. That's gonna be a _really_ emotional moment for him too.

If he still faces Magnus then yeah the match probably won't be that great but that's not the real draw so no harm no foul. You'd still have Kenny, The Bucks, Okada, Lucha Bros, Mysterio, etc.


----------



## BC Punk

Corey said:


> I definitely think Cody's winning the NWA World Title here. That's gonna be a _really_ emotional moment for him too.
> 
> If he still faces Magnus then yeah the match probably won't be that great but that's not the real draw so no harm no foul. You'd still have Kenny, The Bucks, Okada, Lucha Bros, Mysterio, etc.


Is Okada going to be on this show?

I'll agree that Cody has GOT to win that title here. I don't care if it's predictable, it will get press and help get so much more attention.

And you don't let a cool moment like that slip away to give Aldis a win.

EDIT: Having three World Title matches (IWGP, ROH, NWA) would help make this show seem even more epic.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

A part of me feels NJPW will not allow the IWGP title to be defended.

If I'm NJPW and Western fans want to see an IWGP title match in America, then they need to buy a ticket to a NJPW show (which there are still 6,000 available). I get that NJPW can't promote an IWGP title match when there is still big domestic business to do, but they need to pick better times when they run these shows in America. They overestimated everything in thinking that the NJPW brand would sell 10,000 tickets.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



BC Punk said:


> Is Okada going to be on this show?
> 
> I'll agree that Cody has GOT to win that title here. I don't care if it's predictable, it will get press and help get so much more attention.
> 
> And you don't let a cool moment like that slip away to give Aldis a win.
> 
> EDIT: Having three World Title matches (IWGP, ROH, NWA) would help make this show seem even more epic.


Yes sir, Okada was announced as being ALL IN a little while back. And yeah agreed they could make this a big supercard with all the major title matches if the home companies allow it. Marty and Kenny both have opportunities to win gold next month and come into the show as champs. It all makes way too much sense.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Not expecting any other championships to be on the line; that's not a common element to Produce cards. The NWA Championship has this advantage atm not being confined to a lone promotion, etc, so getting it here & presumably so Cody can win it is a top move. Not sure why the match on paper is receiving so much grief, unless it is out of the lack of "spots & moves" or something else dumb of that sort. An anticipated pro-Cody location w/Magnus getting heat trying to make this night another notch on his belt, and 10,000 fans wanting Cody to win? That could work; it's how pro wrestling operates.

Despite working w/ROH & New Japan (them especially w/this point); you can't expect those to necessarily factor in w/their canon all THAT much.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Can I say that I'm rooting for all this whole thing with Cody and Vince Russo to be a work and Russo is Bernard the Business Bear?


----------



## BC Punk

Obfuscation said:


> Not expecting any other championships to be on the line; that's not a common element to Produce cards. The NWA Championship has this advantage atm not being confined to a lone promotion, etc, so getting it here & presumably so Cody can win it is a top move. Not sure why the match on paper is receiving so much grief, unless it is out of the lack of "spots & moves" or something else dumb of that sort. An anticipated pro-Cody location w/Magnus getting heat trying to make this night another notch on his belt, and 10,000 fans wanting Cody to win? That could work; it's how pro wrestling operates.
> 
> Despite working w/ROH & New Japan (them especially w/this point); you can't expect those to necessarily factor in w/their canon all THAT much.


I don't see much reason why ROH wouldn't allow their championship on this card and it may very well be part of a negotiation for Cody's signing last year or the Bucks beyond next year or an extra Omega date or two.

As far as New Japan, they have more reasons to say no to their title being defended here but if they are offered the Japanese/ Asian streaming rights for NJPW World and an NWA title defense from Cody on one of their shows, it could be worked out.

Edit: Making this show out to be a huge spectacle this go around sets the bar for quality content going forward and works to sell a possible All In 2 to 15,000 seats.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> Not expecting any other championships to be on the line; that's not a common element to Produce cards. The NWA Championship has this advantage atm not being confined to a lone promotion, etc, so getting it here & presumably so Cody can win it is a top move. Not sure why the match on paper is receiving so much grief, unless it is out of the lack of "spots & moves" or something else dumb of that sort. An anticipated pro-Cody location w/Magnus getting heat trying to make this night another notch on his belt, and 10,000 fans wanting Cody to win? That could work; it's how pro wrestling operates.


Exactly, there's no need to overthink this. It's 100% narrative driven, old school with a feel good story. If Aldis makes it to All In with the title, there definitely won't be dueling chants as it's Cody fighting for the title his dad helped make famous and the match is taking place on the show Cody is behind. Especially since Aldis isn't necessarily an internet darling and is seen as somewhat undeserving/unimpressive. No need for awesome moves, just pure emotion. Might as well be the 2018 equivalent of Kerry Von Erich challenging Flair for the World Title at the Dallas Sportatorium. A very cool throwback to the territory days.


----------



## Bland

FITZ said:


> Can I say that I'm rooting for all this whole thing with Cody and Vince Russo to be a work and Russo is Bernard the Business Bear?


Not a bad shout, especially if Bernard cheats and helps Cody win the nwa title. Cody will be treated as a face at the start but if Russo is revealed as Bernard, it could potentially be a classic double turn and end with 10,000 booing them whilst Aldis w/ Billy Corgan post match would get sympathy after being screwed out of their title. Plus, with Cody apart of ROH & NJPW, their big shows are King of Pro Wrestling (October), Final Battle (December) & Wrestle Kingdom (January.) If NWA can get their title on either or both Final Battle & Wrestle Kingdom then it has potential for a huge 2019.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> Exactly, there's no need to overthink this. It's 100% narrative driven, old school with a feel good story. If Aldis makes it to All In with the title, there definitely won't be dueling chants as it's Cody fighting for the title his dad helped make famous and the match is taking place on the show Cody is behind. Especially since Aldis isn't necessarily an internet darling and is seen as somewhat undeserving/unimpressive. No need for awesome moves, just pure emotion. Might as well be the 2018 equivalent of Kerry Von Erich challenging Flair for the World Title at the Dallas Sportatorium. A very cool throwback to the territory days.


This is what Aldis and the NWA has been saying. The wrestling world has been hood winked the last decade into thinking it's all about the moves, flips, and chanting "THIS IS AWESOME." What's been abandoned is characters and storylines to be invested in, with wrestling. Corgan, Lagana, and Magnus have all been saying that, and I agree with them. Even WWE has not made invested characters unfortunately which is why it keeps relying on the past. 

This is a throw back to prime wrestling from the 80s to the 90s. A storyline is set up based on pure emotion and history. This is exactly what wrestling needs and is a good throwback. It's not about heels that are "cool" or crazy moves, it's about emotional investment with clear cut faces/heels. The last time WWE randomly did it was MITB with Punk/Cena. That was a unique feud, but then soon after it crashed and burned.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DoucheyLifter said:


> This is what Aldis and the NWA has been saying. The wrestling world has been hood winked the last decade into thinking it's all about the moves, flips, and chanting "THIS IS AWESOME." What's been abandoned is characters and storylines to be invested in, with wrestling. Corgan, Lagana, and Magnus have all been saying that, and I agree with them.


I've seen bits and pieces of the new NWA and I've been impressed. If you would've told me in 2011 that one day I'd be sucked in by a Magnus-Crimson match, I'd spit in your face. Hope they can keeping pushing and grow. By simply having a 20-year plan is reassuring too. Looks like All In can be another step in doing that.

It is nice to see in this current "non-WWE stuff is awesome" time, that NWA can do something completely different from ROH/NJPW/PWG/LU/etc. and be interesting with an old school twist. Different flavors is key nowadays. Even the primary alternative that is the independent scene needs an alternative.


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Having multiple world titles on the same show causes problems with match order. It is reasonable to expect that "biggest" title should main event so in essence two world titles would have to be booked as "lesser" which naturally rises the question why they are even world titles. 

For same reason I don't like when RoH are defending their world title on WK or small NJPW show like Honor Rising and IIRC it didn't even main event there. If you want to do that then I think that it should be done like Okada/Cody last year. Yes, NJPW champ won, but during the build they tried to present it as both being equal.

Sure, you can make arguments about how it might bring more eyes on the product, but if those eyes think that your product is lesser and at the same time your hardcore fans might be pissed that top guys from their favourite promotion are eating shit in midcard in another promotion. So while short term you might get some bump, but long term I think you are doing more damage to the brand than good.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Its just so much fun browsing through the first pages of the thread. Even I wasnt conviced they can do this and now selling out in 34 mins...WOW, even without liking Cody (never got him as a wrestler), this is more than impressive. Of course it wasnt just him and without the Bucks and Omega I´m not sure if it would have been the same success, but who cares. Hope they can make a great show even with all the Champs on the card and maybe some conflicts and it wont be the only All In.

Cudos to everyone involved.


----------



## BC Punk

volde said:


> Having multiple world titles on the same show causes problems with match order. It is reasonable to expect that "biggest" title should main event so in essence two world titles would have to be booked as "lesser" which naturally rises the question why they are even world titles.
> 
> For same reason I don't like when RoH are defending their world title on WK or small NJPW show like Honor Rising and IIRC it didn't even main event there. If you want to do that then I think that it should be done like Okada/Cody last year. Yes, NJPW champ won, but during the build they tried to present it as both being equal.
> 
> Sure, you can make arguments about how it might bring more eyes on the product, but if those eyes think that your product is lesser and at the same time your hardcore fans might be pissed that top guys from their favourite promotion are eating shit in midcard in another promotion. So while short term you might get some bump, but long term I think you are doing more damage to the brand than good.


I think ROH is fine being below the IWGP, they've proven that. 

Cody being a Rhodes in an NWA title match is a big enough deal and cool enough story that ROH would probably know match order would be a confluence of wrestler and story (and Cody assisting organization/ funding of the show) and not simply title prestige.

NJPW might even be okay with their title being under another on one US show. Being a part of this event is fine and helpful as long as they don't make too much of a habit of having it below.

The IWGP title is probably the only one that would have to worry about a prestige drop but that's even kind of overblown, the IC title overtook it at the biggest show of the year and it was fine.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't think any ROH belt should bother being defended at this event. In fact only 1 belt will make it much better


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I could see them letting the US title be booked. However, I still think it would be absolutely dumb for NJPW to allow for the IWGP HW to be defended. 

Why would they give away a title match of theirs for nothing and for something that doesn't benefit them at all? They're having a hell of a time trying to promote their own 10,000 seat show in America. 

NJPW have not adjusted themselves and are still acting like it's 2014 where any NJPW exposure in America is good exposure so they let their stars get booked by other promotions in America. The same people who bought tickets to All In are the mostly the same people who would buy tickets for NJPW America shows. I would hope NJPW sees the problem with All In advertising most of NJPW's top guys to appear and sold out 10,000 in 30-minutes BUT NJPW isn't really promoting that their top guys are gonna appear for their own shows and have sold 3,000 in 3-weeks (even though it should be a given that when the circus comes to town the biggest acts will appear so to speak). 

As of right now the fans have spoken and they picked All In over the Cow Palace show. NJPW should not be happy about this and they should be reconsidering how they do business over here in the future. Don't get me wrong, this would all be fine and dandy if NJPW had already sold out the Cow Palace and everyone is walking on sunshine, but as of right now All In and NJPW are competing for the same fans money, and All In got their 10,000 sell out using a lot of NJPW's stars but NJPW are struggling to sell tickets as we speak


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I don’t think they’re competing for the same fans at all. New Japan wants to run semi-regularly in the US. All In is one show. Running 4 shows a year in the US means you’re not getting people to travel to every one of your shows. All In is one show and was promoted for months as the biggest independent wrestling show ever. People are traveling for it.


----------



## xio8ups

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Maybe they can have a Mark world title belt.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



xio8ups said:


> Maybe they can have a Mark world title belt.


10,000 person battle royal?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> 10,000 person battle royal?


Go TNA style and do a reverse Battle Royal. First 10 out of a 10,000 to get in the ring fight for the right to be the "All In" Champion.


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Running Chicago that is a easy city to travel to from so many fans who live in the surrounding states. Is much different than running the Cow Palace out in California which is not easy for fans to travel too. 

I did think it was a little too much too soon with New Japan running again in the US so soon. Once a year would have made the New Japan shows special and a biggest destination for fans if they knew it was only once a year they were coming.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I don’t think they’re competing for the same fans at all. New Japan wants to run semi-regularly in the US. All In is one show. Running 4 shows a year in the US means you’re not getting people to travel to every one of your shows. All In is one show and was promoted for months as the biggest independent wrestling show ever. People are traveling for it.


Competey disagree.

and people wouldn't travel for NJPW at the Cow Palace? 

here's the dilemma:

Why travel to the Cow Palace and pay top dollar to see the stars of NJPW like Okada, Cody, Omega, Bucks, Tanahashi etc when you can travel to Chicago and pay reasonable money to see the stars of NJPW like Okada, Cody, Omega, Bucks, Jericho, Mysterio etc ?

Can you see the conflict there and why All In is undoubtedly taking some money out of NJPW's pockets? NJPW & All In are drawing fans from the same pool. It's much better for NJPW if the only way for Western fans to see their tip top stars is to buy tickets to NJPW (or ROH because NJPW is ROH's daddy)

All In is one show right now. This could easily become a once a year thing and grow from there which is what NJPW has been trying to do.


----------



## Insideyourhead

*Conrad Thompson Explains How Starrcast Came To Be, Pitching The Idea To Cody*



> When asked how the event finally came to fruition after the missed chance in 2017, Thompson explained pitching the idea to Cody Rhodes, who is co-promoting 'All In". After reviewing the idea, Cody approved, but the inner workings of making the event finally happen were a completely different beast.
> 
> "Time goes on and this All-In thing becomes a real thing, and I hit up Cody and said 'WrestleMania has WrestleCon, what if you had a wrestling podcast convention?' He asked what it would look like and I sent him an itinerary and he called me back a few days later and said 'we love it, how do we do it?' I had to work on securing a hotel, which is something I've never done before, figure out the rooms, space and logistics. Then I worked behind the scenes to see what this would look like. What days, what times. Could I land the talent and get the commitments to do it, and how do they make money? We came down to the wire getting it all put together,"


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...ains-how-starrcast-came-be-pitching-idea-cody


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> Competey disagree.
> 
> and people wouldn't travel for NJPW at the Cow Palace?
> 
> here's the dilemma:
> 
> Why travel to the Cow Palace and pay top dollar to see the stars of NJPW like Okada, Cody, Omega, Bucks, Tanahashi etc when you can travel to Chicago and pay reasonable money to see the stars of NJPW like Okada, Cody, Omega, Bucks, Jericho, Mysterio etc ?
> 
> Can you see the conflict there and why All In is undoubtedly taking some money out of NJPW's pockets? NJPW & All In are drawing fans from the same pool. It's much better for NJPW if the only way for Western fans to see their tip top stars is to buy tickets to NJPW (or ROH because NJPW is ROH's daddy)
> 
> All In is one show right now. This could easily become a once a year thing and grow from there which is what NJPW has been trying to do.


They're running shows in the same market less than 4 months apart. That's not a schedule you run to get people from far away to come to your show.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think what everyone wants is to see the rise of a legit 2nd promotion in the US. 

I personally don't think either NJPW or All in is going to fill that void. The logistics for NJPW running full time over here just aren't going to work. They can run a few shows a year but I don't see it going any further. 

If All in really is a hit and goes off well that's awesome but I don't see Cody and The Bucks being able to run a full fledged promotion. It just takes so much infrastructure and the costs are astronomical up front.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> They're running shows in the same market less than 4 months apart. That's not a schedule you run to get people from far away to come to your show.


7-months after the G1 USA, tickets went on sale for Strong Style Evolved and they sold out in less than 10-minutes. 3 months is the difference in a show selling out in 10-minutes and being the hottest ticket in wrestling to now only 3,000 tickets being sold? (granted SSE was a substantially smaller venue, but it stands to reason that if 4,500 tickets sellout in 10-minutes that the demand is there for way more). Meh I don't see it that way at all.

The way I see it: if one wanted to see the stars of NJPW and was gonna make a trip to see a wrestling show this Summer, why would they pay top dollar for tickets and fly to San Fransisco when they can pay reasonable dollar for tickets and fly to Chicago? It's turned into a problem for NJPW and I'm willing to bet dollars to doughnuts NJPW is now concerned about this and, if there is an All In 2, they will prevent certain guys from going. 

Answer me this: If All In did not exist and the only way for Western fans to see Okada, Cody, Omega, Bucks, Jericho, Mysterio (it stands to reason that one of if not both of them will likely be at the Cow Palace) this Summer , how many tickets do you think would be available right now for the Cow Palace show?

Now, I'm not implying the show would be sold out right now, but it stands to reason it would be close. It would be a hell of a lot closer than being 7,000 away from a sellout.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I would counter with All In 2 live from the All State Arena in December 15th of this year wouldn’t sell as well. 

I think once there are multiple events the demand shrinks. I’m spending a good chunk of money to go to All In and a couple of my very valuable vacation days. 

Al In could be hurting New Japan but if it is than New Japan has a problem anyway. You can’t rely on travelers for more than one or two shows a year. WWE won’t even push their luck and run Summerslam in a stadium every year.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If they're competing, it's a mild competition. The events are months apart and the fandom of both is much bigger than 10,000 people. All In isn't poaching many people from NJPW. NJPW just hasn't announced the full roster or card. Their show is on the back burner behind the Juniors tournament and Dominion. All In doesn't have to do that because they've been building hype to this one show for a year.

If NJPW announces a big match on the level of Young Bucks Vs. Golden Lovers, they'll sell out just fine.

This is all very good for the U.S. wrestling scene. I'm excited for everyone involved.


----------



## T Hawk

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

- All In isn't using many of NJPW's biggest stars
- Oh you know just their biggest native draw Okada Kazuchika and their biggest gaijin draw Kenny Omega

lel at suggesting all NJPW needs is to announce a main event like The Lovers vs. The Bucks and they'll sell bout easy.

If NJPW announces a main event like Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks, they will be in trouble. They need a HW title match and not to cop out like they did with SSE.

If NJPW wants to sell out (and they will eventually sell out because they know they need a big singles match this time) they need to deliver Okada or Omega vs. Cody for the title, Mysterio vs. Ospreay, and a Jericho match (maybe versus the loser of Okada/Omega at Dominion? Maybe against Tana?). Those matches would get it done easily.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I do think there is some merit to the idea that NJPW running 2 shows in the same year, both on the west coast is part of what is hurting sales. I think if they did the San Francisco show only this year then sales would be much better. It's not easy to get people to fly from all over the country to go to one show, let alone two. You also have to take in the expense of not only flying to Northern California and trying to find a hotel and car. Rental cars in California are very expensive compared to most of the rest of America and San Francisco is one of the most expensive cities. Home prices are among the highest and I would venture to say that hotels would be expensive as well. My final point would be, I don't know if they announced that the show will air on AXS tv yet or not but I would have to assume it will. The first two specials did, why not this one. Now is All In a factor too, sure. Most fans would prefer to go to a significantly less expensive show in a place that has deals set up for hotels and has far better public transportation. 

All In is a factor but not a huge one. Having a second show in a very expensive market with no matches announced hurts. Tickets will start moving after Dominion once people see what the card is.


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



T Hawk said:


> If NJPW announces a main event like Golden Lovers vs. Young Bucks, they will be in trouble. They need a HW title match and not to cop out like they did with SSE.


Young Bucks Vs. Golden Lovers sold 5,000+ tickets in 25 minutes. It wasn't a cop-out to the people throwing money at the screen.

That's why it's the level of match NJPW needs to fill up that building.

Shame if you didn't like the match, but it obviously drew.


----------



## BC Punk

kovs27 said:


> I do think there is some merit to the idea that NJPW running 2 shows in the same year, both on the west coast is part of what is hurting sales. I think if they did the San Francisco show only this year then sales would be much better. It's not easy to get people to fly from all over the country to go to one show, let alone two. You also have to take in the expense of not only flying to Northern California and trying to find a hotel and car. Rental cars in California are very expensive compared to most of the rest of America and San Francisco is one of the most expensive cities. Home prices are among the highest and I would venture to say that hotels would be expensive as well. My final point would be, I don't know if they announced that the show will air on AXS tv yet or not but I would have to assume it will. The first two specials did, why not this one. Now is All In a factor too, sure. Most fans would prefer to go to a significantly less expensive show in a place that has deals set up for hotels and has far better public transportation.
> 
> All In is a factor but not a huge one. Having a second show in a very expensive market with no matches announced hurts. Tickets will start moving after Dominion once people see what the card is.


Went to Strong Style Evolved and admittedly, it being right before Sakura Genesis, the card wasn't as strong top to bottom as some would have liked but the show itself was great.

Would love to go to G1 Special and All In, and really the Jericho Cruise as well but money is a thing that exists and getting to all these different places costs a lot of it. There's quite a few big time non-WWE shows in the US running this year, Strong Style Evolved, G1 Special, War of the Worlds, All In, Jericho Cruise.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

With doors opening at 4, I am strongly considering doing a tailgate for members of this community...however it would be a BYO type of deal if I swing it. Would that something that would be able to work or will everyone be too busy at Starrcast to do it?


----------



## The Wood

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I am very surprised they managed to sell this out. Good for them. They're not my sort of performers, and their approach to the business makes me so frustrated, but they did it and they get to pocket some change, which I suppose is the name of the game. The new mark thinks they are self-aware. 

Perhaps I shouldn't be surprised? There has been a hunger for this sort of thing for a long time. WWE has had a monopoly and its most loyal fans are the ones who throw beach balls during the main event of its biggest show of the year. Advertising "Different," even if it's not, is a good way to get a chunk of them in. And it has received automatic press from the sort of sources these dissatisfied WWE Network subscribers seek to hear fellow vented frustrations about the current state of wrestling. The success of a show like this is a symptom of how much WWE sucks.

I see a lot of people saying that New Japan ran the same market too much by running it twice in a third of a year. That makes me a bit sad, because that shouldn't be the case. Wrestling should whet appetites, not dry them out. Drawing crowds like that used to be a weekly occurrence, and now it's just unfathomable to run big shows any more than once a year. It reminds me of the old "ratings are down because of the NBA" excuses for WWE dropping in terms of viewership. It translates to: People would rather be doing other things.

I'm no fan of many of the individuals involved in this show, and I don't think it _deserves_ what it's got; but maybe they can prove me wrong on that too. I've always believed that The Young Bucks have it in them to be good workers, instead of flippy guys you don't give a shit about. If Cody can separate himself from the world of sports entertainment long enough, there's a good story about him going for the oldest Wrestling Heavyweight Championship in the world. Austin Idol is likely to be at ringside. CM Punk might be involved _in Chicago_. Okada and Rey Mysterio have been advertised for the show, have they not? It could be grand, and this could be their best chance to reset cynical impressions of them. Not mine, specifically, because who cares about me? But it's a chance to put on a _wrestling_ show, which I hope they take the opportunity to do, because this might be their best chance to get eyeballs onto them that think that they are silly fake wrestling. 

And the perception of a successful show means that maybe, just maybe, some other millionaire/billionaire might see value in wrestling, look up what makes wrestling work to separate their product from Vince McMahon's, and set up something opposite him that I know I would support, provided it wasn't built around PWG-style antics and what have you. All they need is the right mantras to be hung up on their wall and to book around those philosophies with talents that value working over wrestling (if you know what I mean), and you might have a viable alternative.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Tailgating is always fun. Sit around, drink beer, and grill. There's nothing not to like. 



I'm sure the locals that went to last New Japan show are going back. I just think that they had a good number of people coming from outside the local market. If you're getting thousands of locals to a show you can run there all the time and do well. But if the people coming aren't local you can't expect them to come back if the next show is too soon. 

I think there's a very large chunk of fans out there who will travel and spend a good amount of money for a weekend of wrestling. Sami Callihan actually defined that market pretty well on a podcast. You have a lot of people that were kids during the Attitude Era that grew up loving wrestling and now have good jobs and are willing to travel for a good experience. I fall into that group. But with a good job generally comes some responsibility. I have 2 weeks of vacation and three personal days a year. That's 13 days off. And while I have a good job that plants me comfortably in the middle class I'm not rich. I have neither the time nor the money to make too many wrestling trips.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> Tailgating is always fun. Sit around, drink beer, and grill. There's nothing not to like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the locals that went to last New Japan show are going back. I just think that they had a good number of people coming from outside the local market. If you're getting thousands of locals to a show you can run there all the time and do well. But if the people coming aren't local you can't expect them to come back if the next show is too soon.
> 
> I think there's a very large chunk of fans out there who will travel and spend a good amount of money for a weekend of wrestling. Sami Callihan actually defined that market pretty well on a podcast. You have a lot of people that were kids during the Attitude Era that grew up loving wrestling and now have good jobs and are willing to travel for a good experience. I fall into that group. But with a good job generally comes some responsibility. I have 2 weeks of vacation and three personal days a year. That's 13 days off. And while I have a good job that plants me comfortably in the middle class I'm not rich. I have neither the time nor the money to make too many wrestling trips.


I think you nailed it. As middle class, we recognize that we can't do every show we want to do. There are some fans who fall near or below the poverty line and try to do as many shows as they can while neglecting their own responibiltes, such as FOOD and BILLS...I kid you not. For thsi past Mania, I have see FAR too many people get into spats withe others or this very issue. If you can't afford it, don't break your back to do it. More than a handful of fans have not grasp this concept yet.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They sold out that's great for them. Will they be streaming on the Fite app?


----------



## ecw413

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm glad I was able to get tickets, but the website really let me down. When I tried to check out with tickets in the 100's, the website failed on me. I had to settle for 1 ticket and the 200's and 2 for my friends in the far back rows on the floor. But I'm happy that I'm going, that's all that matters.

As far as scalpers, they're going to be around for every large event. I think it's a natural instinct to blame them, which I initially did before concluded that the website was mostly to blame. I agree that the amount of tickets being resold is pretty small comparatively, even though some of the numbers are inaccurate. There's close to 600 on Stubhub alone right now, with some having already been sold. I think the problem was that so many people underestimated, including myself, how quickly the tickets would go. So now there are hundreds of people, some of which already paid for travel/lodging, who either have to bite the bullet on the asinine prices, wait it out with their fingers crossed, or cancel their plans.

Unfortunately, that's the nature of the beast, but it still kind of sucks. I mean, one douche bag is trying to sell 8 tickets in the 2nd row on the floor for $1,200 each. That's the kind of shit that bugs me. But hey, no matter how you swing it, they sold it out and that's a great thing. Again, feel bad for those who got screwed, but hopefully they can find a way to get in at a fair price. I know I'll be looking to upgrade my seat when it gets closer to the date.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Momentous day for all fans of non-WWE wrestling! So proud! roud


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I like how all 10 thousand fans are being declared as 10 thousand marks by russo hahha.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Not enough casuals, bro.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

It's utterly infuriating is what it is. You'd think that after years of the same damn people saying we need an alternative, they'd be excited when something completely new comes along that shows wrestlers there's more to the business than selling out to WWE! In stead we have to hear the same regressive bullshit about vanilla midgets and internet marks by people that haven't done a thing for wrestling in the last 20 years or more. For God's sake, EVERY TIME we take a step forward, we always have to be shamed by one of these old-ass, out of touch dinosaurs for being proud of it for some god-forsaken reason! NO! All in is a HAPPY thing! It's a proud moment for non-monopolized wrestling and I refuse to let these people undercut it just because it doesn't fit the narrative of Vince McMahon's business model. No, Cody didn't sell it by himself, but I'll be damned if he didn't make it a reality and it's an event wrestling SORELY needed. It's not much, but it's a step forward and I'll gladly take that any day!


----------



## xio8ups

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

10,000 is not a draw lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Beatles123 said:


> It's utterly infuriating is what it is. You'd think that after years of the same damn people saying we need an alternative, they'd be excited when something completely new comes along that shows wrestlers there's more to the business than selling out to WWE! In stead we have to hear the same regressive bullshit about vanilla midgets and internet marks by people that haven't done a thing for wrestling in the last 20 years or more. For God's sake, EVERY TIME we take a step forward, we always have to be shamed by one of these old-ass, out of touch dinosaurs for being proud of it for some god-forsaken reason! NO! All in is a HAPPY thing! It's a proud moment for non-monopolized wrestling and I refuse to let these people undercut it just because it doesn't fit the narrative of Vince McMahon's business model. No, Cody didn't sell it by himself, but I'll be damned if he didn't make it a reality and it's an event wrestling SORELY needed. It's not much, but it's a step forward and I'll gladly take that any day!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



The Raw Smackdown said:


>


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I decided to pull the trigger on the tailgate. Details to follow soon, at this point it is going to be BYO food.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Spoiler: All In?















From Buffalo Comic Con yesterday. How sick would it be if Hogan made an appearance at All In?

- Vic


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I was at a Young Bucks meet and greet today and someone asked the question if this will be shown on pay per view or online and they said they were trying to but so many people under so many different contracts with so many different companies may make it not possible.

[EDIT] Including themselves and Cody because of their Ring of Honor contracts.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well, that's a given. But I guess it's fine and dandy that they confirmed anyways.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



xio8ups said:


> 10,000 is not a draw lol


It most certainly is for an INDEPENDENT show, stop being a mark.

@Beatles123 made a good point. I don't get what's to hate about this beyond the obvious WWE bubble crowd. Name literally one logical thing to hate or dislike about this? An event that set out and accomplished exactly what it was meant to do based on a tweet that was transitioned into a bet/attempt? God damn people are fucking annoying.


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> Well, that's a given. But I guess it's fine and dandy that they confirmed anyways.


the thought never even occurred to me until they said it.

They did say _"they're trying"_ but you could tell that they know it's not happening.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Some money to be made there; would expect them to try and look into it. But w/who's signed on for this, it was never gonna come to pass on such short notice. Streaming is gonna probably be the lone option, if they want it to air.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'll be interested to see how the show is seen outside of the live venue in general, regardless of if it streams live or not. Honor Club? NJPW World? DVD only? FITE app on tape delay? Plenty of options but with it not being directly associated with one company it seems like they have more options.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I don't see how it'll be on either Honor Club or New Japan World when it's a produce event out of the pocket of certain wrestlers. iirc Taka & Taichi's produce event earlier this year was nowhere to be found on New Japan World, for example, and that had contracted roster members working.


----------



## adamclark52

They’re all probably gonna sign with WWE in a few years so they’ll just buy the rights ?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

It's impressive the Bucks and Cody managed to sell that 10,000 seat venue out, especially considering ROH only managed 6,000 with their biggest show of the year last month.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Then this is a total utter waste. We need to recreate the Monday Night Wars with a Number 2 promotion


You can climb a mountain with no aspirations of ever climbing Everest. 

There's not going to be a real number two promotion ever again. I think the indie can gradually shrink away the market share that WWE has but I don't think it's one company that's going to be able to do it. Nobody is going to out WWE the WWE. The indy companies that succeed and are succeeding are focusing on doing things that WWE can't do. 

I think almost every ROH show has a meet and greet (or at least that's how it seems from watching Being the Elite). And in almost every indy company if you want to buy a t-shirt for wrestler X you can walk up to wrestling X, talk to him, and buy a t-shirt. 

You get to be a lot closer to the ring at indie shows. I went to New Orleans this year for Wrestlemania. My Wrestlemania ticket cost me $250 to sit in the middle level of the stadium. For a little over $250 I also purchased 3 tickets to indy shows and sat in the front row for all of them. 

I think other wrestling companies can grow but if they do it's going to be a bunch of small grass roots movements and not someone trying to make a huge company. 

Look at the talent on this show. It's legally impossible for them to start their own promotion. Cody and The Bucks had to get permission from ROH to do this. Many of the people on this card, and most of the names that helped sell 10,000 tickets, are under contract somewhere else. Everyone had to get permission to do this show. Cody said on a podcast that he had to break out 3 different calendars to find a weekend when nobody was running shows. 




Obfuscation said:


> I don't see how it'll be on either Honor Club or New Japan World when it's a produce event out of the pocket of certain wrestlers. iirc Taka & Taichi's produce event earlier this year was nowhere to be found on New Japan World, for example, and that had contracted roster members working.


If ROH or New Japan pays Cody and The Bucks the show will end up on their streaming services. 

That's probably a better business plan then them trying to find a way to distribute it themselves. I imagine that a lot of people will want to see this show and will pay for it. Let ROH or New Japan give you a lot of money for it and see if they can get more subscribers out of it. 



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> It's impressive the Bucks and Cody managed to sell that 10,000 seat venue out, especially considering ROH only managed 6,000 with their biggest show of the year last month.


It's wild when you think about it. ROH had an arguably better talent lineup or at least one that was just as good. All In got Okada but ROH had a lot of talent from New Japan come over. ROH also had a main event that was built up for months and was something that people really wanted to see. I bought a ticket because of Cody vs. Kenny. 

All In has been promoted well as a huge, once in a lifetime event. There isn't NXT running at the same time in the same city. 

And I think there's going to be a good number of people there who are travelling in but don't travel to Wrestlemania. I mean there's a lot of overlap between Wrestlemania and indy wrestling obviously. Of course I have a very biased sample as I go to Wrestlemania and obviously interact with people that like indy wrestling and want to go to Wrestlemania. But there could be untapped people out there that aren't WWE fans anymore or aren't willing to spend money on them but still love indy wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

It's taken 17 years just for the wrestling world outside of WWE to get to this point. If a fan doesn't like what Vince McMahon is shelling out, there are DOZENS of alternatives out there. That couldn't be said 5, 10 years ago. I, for one, am very happy with the options around now since that wasn't the case when I started watching wrestling in 2002. 

It was a post-apocolyptic wasteland back then with the only signs of life being in the castle that is WWE after WCW and ECW died. Now there are flowers growing again, theoretically speaking. The monumental gap between Vince and everybody else doesn't seem as big or depressing as before. There might have been a company or two that could've been legit competition in the mid-2000s but they fucked up and never got on track to do so. But, if the current landscape is what we're left with, I'm more than happy for what we have. I'd like to think other pro wrestling fans realize this and are grateful too. In a way, it has recuperated.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> It's taken 17 years just for the wrestling world outside of WWE to get to this point. If a fan doesn't like what Vince McMahon is shelling out, there are DOZENS of alternatives out there. That couldn't be said 5, 10 years ago. I, for one, am very happy with the options around now since that wasn't the case when I started watching wrestling in 2002.
> 
> It was a post-apocolyptic wasteland back then with the only signs of life being in the castle that is WWE after WCW and ECW died. Now there are flowers growing again, theoretically speaking. The monumental gap between Vince and everybody else doesn't seem as big or depressing as before. There might have been a company or two that could've been legit competition in the mid-2000s but they fucked up and never got on track to do so. But, if the current landscape is what we're left with, I'm more than happy for what we have. I'd like to think other pro wrestling fans realize this and are grateful too.


Damn right man, so many great options out there; and things continue to grow and evolve year after year. I think it's only a matter of time before someone with a lot of money other than WWE decides to invest significantly in wrestling. The hotter the indies and other non-WWE promotions become the more chance someone somewhere will feel inspired to invest in creating a truly modern, powerhouse number 2 US alternative to WWE. 

My thinking in theory is that as The Young Bucks and Cody have found a way to successfully promote and market an event to the point they sell out a 10,000 seat venue in 29 minutes; a feat not accomplished by a non-WWE company in 17 years: it's somewhat unlikely though possible someone with a lot more money and resources than The Bucks could see their show or hear about its success and realize the possible value of being number 2 in the US- 10,000 seats in 29 minutes is quite impressive. Also, with New Japan running a few shows a year in the US; shows which have generated great exposure and buzz for the company: I honestly think it's never been clearer that there's a mostly untapped market of people looking for a genuine, viable alternative to WWE.

I realize that although the WWE brand is mainstream, wrestling as a whole is a niche entity in popular culture in 2018; but considering that a non-market leader within a niche product can sell 10,000 seats in 29 minutes I'd like to cautiously speculate that maybe that 'niche' is much bigger than we thought. Wrestling may be niche, but there's nothing niche about the millions of followers possible on Twitter, or the millions of subscribers possible from You Tube.

The game is changing all the time, so many ways to market your product; to get your message out to fans. Social media, online media such as You Tube allowing anyone with subscribers to post videos out to them whenever they want. So many You Tubers have millions of subscribers, if a new wrestling company somehow got a few million subscribers on their You Tube channel and somehow found a way to monetize them into paying customers they might become #2 quicker than you think. 

Even WWE are changing how they generate income, as they look to make so much money from their upcoming TV deals that some of their other revenue streams such as PPV, merch and touring won't be quite as important anymore. 

I digress, my point is the market for wrestling is evolving, and growing; changing and diversifying; and with so many variables and so many constantly moving parts in the wrestling machine it's only a matter of time before on a grand scale someone other than WWE finds a way to make that machine work for them. Things like Cody and The Bucks successfully doing what they are could inspire that someone to invest.

If you read my post all the way to the end I owe you a beer.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Damn right man, so many great options out there; and things continue to grow and evolve year after year. I think it's only a matter of time before someone with a lot of money other than WWE decides to invest big in wrestling. The hotter the indies and other non-WWE promotions become the more chance someone somewhere will feel inspired to invest big money into creating a truly modern, powerhouse number 2 US alternative to WWE.
> 
> My thinking in theory is that as The Young Bucks and Cody have found a way to successfully promote and market an event to the point they sell out a 10,000 seat venue in 29 minutes; a feat not accomplished by a non-WWE company in 17 years: it's somewhat unlikely though possible someone with a lot more money and resources than The Bucks could see their show or hear about its success and realize the possible value of being number 2 in the US- 10,000 seats in 29 minutes is quite impressive. Also, with New Japan running a few shows a year in the US; shows which have generated great exposure and buzz for the company: I honestly think it's never been clearer that there's a mostly untapped market of people looking for a genuine, viable alternative to WWE.
> 
> I realize that although the WWE brand is mainstream, wrestling as a whole is a niche entity in popular culture in 2018; but considering that a non-market leader within a niche product can sell 10,000 seats in 29 minutes I'd like to cautiously speculate that maybe that 'niche' is much bigger than we thought. Wrestling may be niche, but there's nothing niche about the millions of followers possible on Twitter, or the millions of subscribers possible from You Tube.
> 
> The game is changing all the time, so many ways to market your product; to get your message out to fans. Social media, online media such as You Tube allowing anyone with subscribers to post videos out to them whenever they want. So many You Tubers have millions of subscribers, if a new wrestling company somehow got a few million subscribers on their You Tube channel and somehow found a way to monetize them into paying customers they might become #2 overnight.
> 
> Even WWE are changing how they generate income, as they look to make so much money from their upcoming TV deals that some of their other revenue streams such as PPV, merch and touring won't be quite as important anymore.
> 
> I digress, my point is the market for wrestling is evolving, and growing; changing and diversifying; and with so many variables and so many constantly moving parts in the wrestling machine it's only a matter of time before on a grand scale someone other than WWE finds a way to make that machine work for them. Things like Cody and The Bucks successfully doing what they are could inspire that someone to invest.
> 
> If you read my post all the way to the end I owe you a beer.


Excellent point on the internet and social media, that has helped exponentially in getting companies not named WWE grow. I've been rooting for Cody & The Bucks to knock this out of the park, but I definitely didn't expect All In to sell out in 30 minutes. 30 days maybe, but not 30 minutes. Just goes to show how much godwill the boys have been able to gather that fans are willing to travel the country (and perhaps the world) to see this.

I don't need a #2, just something I can watch grow as I continue being a pro wrestling fan. All In is another step of many, albeit a big one. Bit by bit and who knows where we'll end up? There doesn't NEED to be another Monday Night War.

Oh, and I like Crown Royal with some Coke (as in Coca Cola) on the side........on the rocks


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> Excellent point on the internet and social media, that has helped exponentially in getting companies not named WWE grow. I've been rooting for Cody & The Bucks to knock this out of the park, but I definitely didn't expect All In to sell out in 30 minutes. 30 days maybe, but not 30 minutes. Just goes to show how much godwill the boys have been able to gather that fans are willing to travel the country (and perhaps the world) to see this.
> 
> *I don't need a #2, just something I can watch grow as I continue being a pro wrestling fan.* All In is another step of many, albeit a big one. Bit by bit and who knows where we'll end up? _*There doesn't NEED to be another Monday Night War.*_
> 
> Oh, and I like Crown Royal with some Coke (as in Coca Cola) on the side........on the rocks


Thanks man, let me run through a couple of things from your post.

*I don't need a #2, just something I can watch grow as I continue being a pro wrestling fan.*

I hear that, NJPW's my personal alternative; followed by PWG; ROH; Progress and DDT: among a few others- and If they give me an option to buy a stream for All In, well; I'll be '_All In_' on that too.

*There doesn't NEED to be another Monday Night War.*

For real there probably won't be for a long time. WWE is making so much money that nobody's competing with them_ financially _for #1 for a very long time. 

What I'm referring to in my post is for a new promotion to solidify itself as a major league alternative to WWE, through establishing itself as the undisputed #1 US alternative to them; through putting out a refreshingly different yet engaging product. There's still a _huge_ amount of money to be made being financially #2 to a company which generates as much revenue as WWE. 

If a new promotion could somehow compete financially in a decade or two down the road then great, but realistically I think the goal should be to domestically dominate the #2 spot. Considering the growing demand for a domestic major league alternative to WWE I think a new company definitively locking down that #2 spot in the US would produce that alternative without them needing to challenge for #1. 

New Japan is #2 or lower in the wrestling world financially speaking, yet many will say their product is a far superior #1. They don't compete financially, yet technically their in-ring product is arguably better than WWE's. My point being if a new promotion nails the #2 spot down they don't have to be #1 financially to be #1 in the hearts and minds of wrestling fans around the world.

_*Oh, and I like Crown Royal with some Coke (as in Coca Cola) on the side........on the rocks *_

Here's to ya'


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> If ROH or New Japan pays Cody and The Bucks the show will end up on their streaming services.
> 
> That's probably a better business plan then them trying to find a way to distribute it themselves. I imagine that a lot of people will want to see this show and will pay for it. Let ROH or New Japan give you a lot of money for it and see if they can get more subscribers out of it.


If they're paying Cody & Bucks, then right on. Good business all around. But that's an dangling "if" out there. Neither side may necessarily want to fork over an additional sum to promote aspects of this b/c various roster members are involved.


----------



## volde

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think it is more likely that we will get VoD from NJPW similar to what we get with RoH shows. Meaning couple of matches that showcased their signed talent. No way they are going to put something like Lucha Bros on their service while they are best friends forever with CMLL.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They did this w/the recent ROH War of the Worlds matches featuring their roster, so we'll see. (but that was ROH as a whole, so that could be the only reason why)


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998344881234960384
"Team Friend Zone" :lol .

Also, who the hell is MJF?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

MJF is Maxwell Jacob Friedman. New face that's been making his rounds on the indies. Can't honestly say I've ever watched one of his matches though. 

Pretty clear Flip & Brandi are winning, but why the hell is Brandi even on that team? It's Cody's wife, obviously she's gonna be part of the show. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

MFJ is the son of Colt Cabana and no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Corey said:


> MJF is Maxwell Jacob Friedman. New face that's been making his rounds on the indies. Can't honestly say I've ever watched one of his matches though.
> 
> Pretty clear Flip & Brandi are winning, but why the hell is Brandi even on that team? It's Cody's wife, obviously she's gonna be part of the show. :lol


On BTE Flip and Brandi are friends despite Cody's hated of Flip. Flip also has a crush on Brandi. This match was originally billed as a mystery partner. Brandi was always the obvious choice.

MJF places a great rich jerk character. Good in the ring for a guy who only has a couple years under his belt.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Beatles123 said:


> It's utterly infuriating is what it is. You'd think that after years of the same damn people saying we need an alternative, they'd be excited when something completely new comes along that shows wrestlers there's more to the business than selling out to WWE! In stead we have to hear the same regressive bullshit about vanilla midgets and internet marks by people that haven't done a thing for wrestling in the last 20 years or more. For God's sake, EVERY TIME we take a step forward, we always have to be shamed by one of these old-ass, out of touch dinosaurs for being proud of it for some god-forsaken reason! NO! All in is a HAPPY thing! It's a proud moment for non-monopolized wrestling and I refuse to let these people undercut it just because it doesn't fit the narrative of Vince McMahon's business model. No, Cody didn't sell it by himself, but I'll be damned if he didn't make it a reality and it's an event wrestling SORELY needed. It's not much, but it's a step forward and I'll gladly take that any day!


100% agree. All these old salty fucks make it sound like winning is bad. They're the same ones who bitched about ECW back in the day but now wrap themselves in that mystique.



xio8ups said:


> 10,000 is not a draw lol


Yes it is. GB2 the WWE board.



DGenerationMC said:


> Excellent point on the internet and social media, that has helped exponentially in getting companies not named WWE grow. I've been rooting for Cody & The Bucks to knock this out of the park, but I definitely didn't expect All In to sell out in 30 minutes. 30 days maybe, but not 30 minutes. Just goes to show how much godwill the boys have been able to gather that fans are willing to travel the country (and perhaps the world) to see this.
> 
> *I don't need a #2, just something I can watch grow as I continue being a pro wrestling fan*. All In is another step of many, albeit a big one. Bit by bit and who knows where we'll end up? There doesn't NEED to be another Monday Night War.
> 
> Oh, and I like Crown Royal with some Coke (as in Coca Cola) on the side........on the rocks


Exactly. I want to see a company that puts forward good, diverse cards (in terms of talent and style) and doesn't disrespect my intelligence. Very few indy companies in the US have been able to do this for an extended period of time because the second a few of their guys get hot, WWE swoops in and offers them more money than the indy can afford (see CZW in 2009-11 with Moxley, Callahan, and to an extent Younger).

I'd love to see this be a turning point. Maybe it will be, maybe it won't. Can we just enjoy this for what it is first?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> I'd love to see this be a turning point. Maybe it will be, maybe it won't. Can we just enjoy this for what it is first?


Exactly. Things have come a long way since 2001 when pro wrestling was a desert with tumbleweeds blowing in the wind for anyone who wasn't WWE. The business scratched and clawed it's way from bleakness and now fans have a multitude of options. We don't have to be prisoners anymore.


----------



## Berakos

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



kovs27 said:


> On BTE Flip and Brandi are friends despite Cody's hated of Flip. Flip also has a crush on Brandi. This match was originally billed as a mystery partner. Brandi was always the obvious choice.
> 
> *MJF places a great rich jerk character*. Good in the ring for a guy who only has a couple years under his belt.


But, is he really rich though???? :hmmm


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Of course booking the geek has to be done at the expense of someone I'd love to see on this card in MJF.

Rekt.

(at least it finally can be done w/though)


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Hopefully they announce some streaming options at some point, I’d love to watch this thing.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The Great Chicagoland Tailgate is ON!


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Damn right man, so many great options out there; and things continue to grow and evolve year after year. I think it's only a matter of time before someone with a lot of money other than WWE decides to invest significantly in wrestling. The hotter the indies and other non-WWE promotions become the more chance someone somewhere will feel inspired to invest in creating a truly modern, powerhouse number 2 US alternative to WWE.
> 
> My thinking in theory is that as The Young Bucks and Cody have found a way to successfully promote and market an event to the point they sell out a 10,000 seat venue in 29 minutes; a feat not accomplished by a non-WWE company in 17 years: it's somewhat unlikely though possible someone with a lot more money and resources than The Bucks could see their show or hear about its success and realize the possible value of being number 2 in the US- 10,000 seats in 29 minutes is quite impressive. Also, with New Japan running a few shows a year in the US; shows which have generated great exposure and buzz for the company: I honestly think it's never been clearer that there's a mostly untapped market of people looking for a genuine, viable alternative to WWE.
> 
> I realize that although the WWE brand is mainstream, wrestling as a whole is a niche entity in popular culture in 2018; but considering that a non-market leader within a niche product can sell 10,000 seats in 29 minutes I'd like to cautiously speculate that maybe that 'niche' is much bigger than we thought. Wrestling may be niche, but there's nothing niche about the millions of followers possible on Twitter, or the millions of subscribers possible from You Tube.
> 
> The game is changing all the time, so many ways to market your product; to get your message out to fans. Social media, online media such as You Tube allowing anyone with subscribers to post videos out to them whenever they want. So many You Tubers have millions of subscribers, if a new wrestling company somehow got a few million subscribers on their You Tube channel and somehow found a way to monetize them into paying customers they might become #2 quicker than you think.
> 
> Even WWE are changing how they generate income, as they look to make so much money from their upcoming TV deals that some of their other revenue streams such as PPV, merch and touring won't be quite as important anymore.
> 
> I digress, my point is the market for wrestling is evolving, and growing; changing and diversifying; and with so many variables and so many constantly moving parts in the wrestling machine it's only a matter of time before on a grand scale someone other than WWE finds a way to make that machine work for them. Things like Cody and The Bucks successfully doing what they are could inspire that someone to invest.
> 
> If you read my post all the way to the end I owe you a beer.


1,000% AGREED. I am so sick of people using WWE's propaganda that "there will never be a #2 again, its over, move on." That's WWE's propaganda to continue remaining undisputed King of the land and ignore everyone else.

The reality is, will there be a new #1 in pro wrestling, or a company that comes about to challenge and defeat WWE in ratings or lucrative deals? Highly unlikely, I will admit to this. It would require some insanity to cause WWE's collapse, ie Vince is gone, Triple H and Stephanie run it to the ground, huge scandal breaks out causing companies to stay away from WWE, etc.

However, there is more than enough room for a viable #2 that probably gets half the ratings (1.0-2.0) again, drawing crowd of 3000-8000 on average, maybe 10,000 for huge events, big primetime deal with a large cable TV network behind it, and most importantly, OFFERING SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAT WWE DOESN'T DO etc. This idea that it can't happen anymore, and we're left with 5-6 tiny indy companies and calling it a day is ridiculous. 

Furthermore, the success of indy companies and All In show actually argues for the fact that there will be another #2 company. Look, WWE can't sign everyone. Well, theoretically, they can, but there is simply not enough air time to push everyone. I think NXT is showing itself to be nothing more than "golden cuffs" now, trapping people in the NXT book to prevent them from being elsewhere. Outside of the original graduating class that includes Finn Balor, etc., many others are floundering or not reaching their potential. Not everyone can be pushed, not everyone is content with jobbing, not everyone is content with being pushed aside or sitting in NXT forever. Wrestlers want another place where there is solid, significant money, and has high visibility to promote their branding with continued growth. 

All it takes is for a network or investor to see how huge wrestling is getting again from a monetary standpoint; and getting in on the craze. Wouldn't surprise me if some Arab Tycoon with money or a network decided to create their own company (BeinSports already looked at MLW) as an investment. No one thinks Bellator will take over UFC, but Viacom's creation is doing well, and is considered a #2 promotion. 

If someone out there doesn't want that, and would prefer a bunch of small indy companies, re-evaluate yourself as a fan. I actually think Billy Corgan has a great opportunity to rebrand NWA as a viable #2, all it takes it getting an enthusiastic network (Viacom?) or investor involved. Impact's time I'm afraid is done though. I will say that, unlikely they'll get back to their heights of the 2000s, would have to require a miracle ie USA Network signing them to replace SD.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

DoucheyLifter said:


> 1,000% AGREED. I am so sick of people using WWE's propaganda that "there will never be a #2 again, its over, move on." That's WWE's propaganda to continue remaining undisputed King of the land and ignore everyone else.
> 
> The reality is, will there be a new #1 in pro wrestling, or a company that comes about to challenge and defeat WWE in ratings or lucrative deals? Highly unlikely, I will admit to this. It would require some insanity to cause WWE's collapse, ie Vince is gone, Triple H and Stephanie run it to the ground, huge scandal breaks out causing companies to stay away from WWE, etc.
> 
> However, there is more than enough room for a viable #2 that probably gets half the ratings (1.0-2.0) again, drawing crowd of 3000-8000 on average, maybe 10,000 for huge events, big primetime deal with a large cable TV network behind it, and most importantly, OFFERING SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAT WWE DOESN'T DO etc. This idea that it can't happen anymore, and we're left with 5-6 tiny indy companies and calling it a day is ridiculous.
> 
> Furthermore, the success of indy companies and All In show actually argues for the fact that there will be another #2 company. Look, WWE can't sign everyone. Well, theoretically, they can, but there is simply not enough air time to push everyone. I think NXT is showing itself to be nothing more than "golden cuffs" now, trapping people in the NXT book to prevent them from being elsewhere. Outside of the original graduating class that includes Finn Balor, etc., many others are floundering or not reaching their potential. Not everyone can be pushed, not everyone is content with jobbing, not everyone is content with being pushed aside or sitting in NXT forever. Wrestlers want another place where there is solid, significant money, and has high visibility to promote their branding with continued growth.
> 
> All it takes is for a network or investor to see how huge wrestling is getting again from a monetary standpoint; and getting in on the craze. Wouldn't surprise me if some Arab Tycoon with money or a network decided to create their own company (BeinSports already looked at MLW) as an investment. No one thinks Bellator will take over UFC, but Viacom's creation is doing well, and is considered a #2 promotion.
> 
> If someone out there doesn't want that, and would prefer a bunch of small indy companies, re-evaluate yourself as a fan. I actually think Billy Corgan has a great opportunity to rebrand NWA as a viable #2, all it takes it getting an enthusiastic network (Viacom?) or investor involved. Impact's time I'm afraid is done though. I will say that, unlikely they'll get back to their heights of the 2000s, would have to require a miracle ie USA Network signing them to replace SD.


Hey man, I hear you; step by step hopefully the wrestling industry can continue to rebuild, expand and grow well into the future: who knows where we’ll be in ten years.

Thought I’d share a promo video I found on the All In Twitter account, the hype is real. Wonder what Okada will be doing?

https://twitter.com/ALL_IN_2018/status/998975311097352193/video/1


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Hey man, I hear you; step by step hopefully the wrestling industry can continue to rebuild, expand and grow well into the future: who knows where we’ll be in ten years.


makes you wonder what the expectations really were back in '08


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Berakos said:


> But, is he really rich though???? :hmmm


He's a wrestler, so doubtful.



DoucheyLifter said:


> 1,000% AGREED. I am so sick of people using WWE's propaganda that "there will never be a #2 again, its over, move on." That's WWE's propaganda to continue remaining undisputed King of the land and ignore everyone else.
> 
> The reality is, will there be a new #1 in pro wrestling, or a company that comes about to challenge and defeat WWE in ratings or lucrative deals? Highly unlikely, I will admit to this. It would require some insanity to cause WWE's collapse, ie Vince is gone, Triple H and Stephanie run it to the ground, huge scandal breaks out causing companies to stay away from WWE, etc.
> 
> However, there is more than enough room for a viable #2 that probably gets half the ratings (1.0-2.0) again, drawing crowd of 3000-8000 on average, maybe 10,000 for huge events, big primetime deal with a large cable TV network behind it, and most importantly, OFFERING SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAT WWE DOESN'T DO etc. This idea that it can't happen anymore, and we're left with 5-6 tiny indy companies and calling it a day is ridiculous.
> 
> Furthermore, the success of indy companies and All In show actually argues for the fact that there will be another #2 company. * Look, WWE can't sign everyone. * Well, theoretically, they can, but there is simply not enough air time to push everyone. I think NXT is showing itself to be nothing more than "golden cuffs" now, trapping people in the NXT book to prevent them from being elsewhere. Outside of the original graduating class that includes Finn Balor, etc., many others are floundering or not reaching their potential. Not everyone can be pushed, not everyone is content with jobbing, not everyone is content with being pushed aside or sitting in NXT forever. Wrestlers want another place where there is solid, significant money, and has high visibility to promote their branding with continued growth.
> 
> All it takes is for a network or investor to see how huge wrestling is getting again from a monetary standpoint; and getting in on the craze. Wouldn't surprise me if some Arab Tycoon with money or a network decided to create their own company (BeinSports already looked at MLW) as an investment. No one thinks Bellator will take over UFC, but Viacom's creation is doing well, and is considered a #2 promotion.
> 
> If someone out there doesn't want that, and would prefer a bunch of small indy companies, re-evaluate yourself as a fan. I actually think Billy Corgan has a great opportunity to rebrand NWA as a viable #2, all it takes it getting an enthusiastic network (Viacom?) or investor involved. Impact's time I'm afraid is done though. I will say that, unlikely they'll get back to their heights of the 2000s, would have to require a miracle ie USA Network signing them to replace SD.


areyousureaboutthat.gif


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> He's a wrestler, so doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> areyousureaboutthat.gif


Foe the sake of wrestling as a whole, let us hope that this show shows people that not everyone in wrestling needs to feed the beast that's killing it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

:hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000475619619205120


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If they tease me w/this potential 2x reign...:fist


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I’m 90% sure Cody or Marty walks into All In as ROH champion. 

I’m still tempted to say that Flip should win the NWA Title.... I won’t say I’m a Flip fan but it makes sense story wise. But I don’t think Cody has any interest in playing a heel on this show. And I don’t blame him. He should be getting cheered like a hero at this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I’m 90% sure Cody or Marty walks into All In as ROH champion.


I think Cody becomes ROH Champ again and leaves All In with both titles. Hopefully the match won't have a cop-out ending like the other ROH v NWA Champ match a decade ago. But, Aldis will get his NWA belt back and Marty beats Cody at Final Battle.

As for Flip, I'm sure someone can sneak him into the building. Gotta be some good Chicago Samaritans wandering around that weekend


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

If they teased it, they are doing it. Cody will be roh champ by all in.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



DGenerationMC said:


> I think Cody becomes ROH Champ again and leaves All In with both titles. Hopefully the match won't have a cop-out ending like the other ROH v NWA Champ match a decade ago. But, Aldis will get his NWA belt back and Marty beats Cody at Final Battle.
> 
> *As for Flip, I'm sure someone can sneak him into the building. Gotta be a some good Chicago Samaritans wandering around that weekend*


Yeah I'm not sure Cody wants him there lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure Cody wants him there lol.


I'm sure someone can lend him a disguise of sorts.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Beatles123 said:


> Foe the sake of wrestling as a whole, let us hope that this show shows people that not everyone in wrestling needs to feed the beast that's killing it.


well its nice that you are acknowledging the WWE really is a cancer but why does anyone NEED to support it period?!


----------



## epfou1

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Flip been denied a place on the show has gone on so long, it would be stupid to announce his involvement in 'winning' a spot this late on.

Let him do an unannounced run in, it would be guaranteed to generate a big pop.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003350674183282688
Wouldn't have minded Bryce Remsburg being added instead of Hebner.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Rick Knox getting a fly-in! I don't think there's a chance the Buck work as heels on this show or would be required to be the referee in their match. 






Possibly the greatest moment in PWG history. 



Greatsthegreats said:


> well its nice that you are acknowledging the WWE really is a cancer but why does anyone NEED to support it period?!


I support them. When they come to town I usually go and Wrestlemania is practically an annual vacation for me now. There's plenty of things that I don't like about them but they do have the best wrestlers in the world under contract right now. 

I got really into ROH years ago. I had been watching indy wrestling sporadically for a while and when I heard Danielson signed to WWE I had to go to ROH for the first time to see him wrestle there one last time. At that time it was the greatest wrestling show I had ever been to.

My favorites were Steen, Generico, Hero, and Castagnoli. I started following PWG and Evolve/Dragon Gate USA. So many of those guys are under WWE contract now. I followed TNA for a while too (mostly before they brought in Hogan and proceeded to ruin the company). 

There's just so many wrestlers that I really liked from 5-10 years ago in WWE and NXT right now that I'm going to watch their shows. Not every Raw and Smackdown but I watch all of their PPVs.

And there's no experience like Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> Rick Knox getting a fly-in! I don't think there's a chance the Buck work as heels on this show or would be required to be the referee in their match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly the greatest moment in PWG history.


As great as that was, this one topped it. It's one of my favorite moments in wrestling, period.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Mordecay said:


> As great as that was, this one topped it. It's one of my favorite moments in wrestling, period.


Knox just screwed them out of the titles again the last time The Bucks were in PWG weeks ago :lol


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Young Bucks in PWG as heels is the greatest thing ever. THEY MADE STEEN AND GENERICO REUNITE. Think about that. They're such assholes that they got the guys who had the most heated feud in indy wrestling history (or close to it) reunite to beat the shit out of them.


----------



## Cas Ras

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Wondering if they will add some additional bigger names to tease till they announce a streaming service. For financial reasons I would guess it will be streamed. Possible it is still negotiated or they are waiting to keep some tension till then.

This weekend there is the qualification for an All In spot at WrestlePro in NJ on June 8th, Flip Gordon shenanigans.
Interestingly Tenille Dashwood is according to her twitter on June 9th doing autographs in NJ (Legends of the ring, Monroe NJ).


----------



## SyrusMX

Anyone know how to watch this show?



Cas Ras said:


> Wondering if they will add some additional bigger names to tease till they announce a streaming service. For financial reasons I would guess it will be streamed. Possible it is still negotiated or they are waiting to keep some tension till then.
> 
> This weekend there is the qualification for an All In spot at WrestlePro in NJ on June 8th, Flip Gordon shenanigans.
> Interestingly Tenille Dashwood is according to her twitter on June 9th doing autographs in NJ (Legends of the ring, Monroe NJ).


There have been lots of rumors of CM Punk crashing the show. Doesn't get much larger than him outside of WWE right now (with exception to people who are already at the show).


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



SyrusMX said:


> Anyone know how to watch this show?


Nothing announced yet.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



CM Punk said:


> Nobody has ever asked me, like straight up asked me, to come wrestle for them. Nobody. People have said hey, if you ever wanna do anything… Nobody’s ever been like, ‘Hey, here’s the deal, we’re having a show, we’re paying you X amount and you’re working this guy. Whaddaya say, yes or no?’ Nobody’s ever done that.


He's lying. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well damn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007714244647940100


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Ibushi's found another arena he can moonsault off of.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

as soon as the arena sold out in 30 minutes, that pretty much guaranteed the event will be streamed somewhere. Thousands in extra revenue.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Golden Elite atomicos incoming.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Perhaps a Golden Lovers main event?


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I honestly have no idea what this card is going to look like. Other the NWA Title match and I imagine a 6 or 8 woman tag I'm really not sure. 

Like it would be kind of cool to see the Golden Elite work a match together. But I also don't see the Bucks putting themselves and two of their biggest names on one team. And who is going to face them? 

Even some of the matches that they've been building on Being the Elite aren't entirely clear. Hangman has a shit ton of people I can see him facing now. He killed Joey Ryan, Stephen Amell was framed for the murder, and he slammed Flip through a table at the press conference. Any of them would make sense as an opponent. 


Just the idea of the show had me sold with a few big names announced. I've got my ticket and I'm excited for the show. The putting the pieces together and figuring out the card is also going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Golden Elite vs an Okada led four man unit is all they would need. I mean, Golden Elite is a faction (within a faction) now, they're gonna have matches together.

Still see Cody vs Magnus going on last, with the whole championship(s) scenario, however. Not that this couldn't follow, as this his Cody's event & the win would be a great sendoff. Fans are here for many reasons.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I think we get Hangman vs. Joey or even Amell. Which ever one he doesn't face, they serve as special ref or do run-in.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They did it brehs, they fucking did it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009561573659152385
And the fanboys continue to rage out high on salt as the rest of the world shed tears of joy :banderas. My guess is Twitch, Youtube, and maybe on the official website.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Ok good, I can see it. 

Now I can revel in Cody's continued triumphs. :cozy


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Vic said:


> They did it brehs, they fucking did it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009561573659152385
> And the fanboys continue to rage out high on salt as the rest of the world shed tears of joy :banderas. My guess is Twitch, Youtube, and maybe on the official website.


There's people upset that they're doing this? Jesus WWE has people brainwashed.


----------



## Vic

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> There's people upset that they're doing this? Jesus WWE has people brainwashed.


As sad as it is, yes people are upset. I honestly don't know what upsets them more, the fact that the show got 10K tickets sold, or the fact that it's Cody Rhodes & The Bucks behind it.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

"Spend it now, make more later". I love these guys. Also, I really hope they book Mongo. :lol

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAxp3mUefk8cVEoHzO_fFXA


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Vic said:


> As sad as it is, yes people are upset. I honestly don't know what upsets them more, the fact that the show got 10K tickets sold, or the fact that it's Cody Rhodes & The Bucks behind it.


It's definitely that Rhodes is doing it. The fact that he left WWE, bet on himself, and (so far) won irks a lot of fanboys.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

clearly twitch makes the most logical sense but i guess they could also just put this on ppv. No reason why it cant go on ppv. They can at least make money that way .They might want to just have as many people see it as possible though. 


I mean how high would the percentage of people seeing it for free online over ppv anyway.Thats a big factor to think about,So maybe its worth just doing it on twitch.


----------



## RJEmann

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Anybody looking to go to ALL IN?


----------



## BigCy

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



RJ Eisenmann said:


> Anybody looking to go to ALL IN?


About 10,000 people haha.

As far as this forum I think there's a couple that post here regularly that are going and I think they're doing some car pool or something if you live in the area.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Finally booked my plane tickets! :mark:

Super bummed I’ve gotta miss the Cubs so no Wrigley. Will settle for Sox vs Sox Sunday Sept 2nd!


----------



## Heel To Face

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So pissed i missed out on tickets and also the Labor Day Sox Mega Bowl!


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Finally booked my plane tickets! :mark:
> 
> Super bummed I’ve gotta miss the Cubs so no Wrigley. Will settle for Sox vs Sox Sunday Sept 2nd!


I was a little annoyed about that too. I would have seen the Cubs play anybody to go to Wrigley Field. I'm a Yankees fan and we demolished our amazing and historic park... I've been to Fenway and it's amazing but also makes me sad that the park that I had that was almost as old GOT DEMOLISHED. 

I'll be there though. Road tripping it from Upstate New York. I know a handful of people that are also making the trip.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I was a little annoyed about that too. I would have seen the Cubs play anybody to go to Wrigley Field. I'm a Yankees fan and we demolished our amazing and historic park... I've been to Fenway and it's amazing but also makes me sad that the park that I had that was almost as old GOT DEMOLISHED.
> 
> I'll be there though. Road tripping it from Upstate New York. I know a handful of people that are also making the trip.


Braves fan here and we change stadiums more than the players change jock straps. Wanted to experience a historic ballpark. Oh well, just a reason to go back one day.

The White Sox game is Hawk Harrelson Nesting Doll day so there is that haha


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Finally booked my plane tickets! :mark:
> 
> Super bummed I’ve gotta miss the Cubs so no Wrigley. Will settle for Sox vs Sox Sunday Sept 2nd!





FITZ said:


> I was a little annoyed about that too. I would have seen the Cubs play anybody to go to Wrigley Field. I'm a Yankees fan and we demolished our amazing and historic park... I've been to Fenway and it's amazing but also makes me sad that the park that I had that was almost as old GOT DEMOLISHED.
> 
> I'll be there though. Road tripping it from Upstate New York. I know a handful of people that are also making the trip.


Wrigley does tours, I would look into it.

https://www.mlb.com/cubs/ballpark/tours#daily-tours

The area around Wrigley (aptly named Wrigleyville) is great. I did my bachelor party there and it was a blast.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Natecore said:


> Braves fan here and we change stadiums more than the players change jock straps. Wanted to experience a historic ballpark. Oh well, just a reason to go back one day.
> 
> The White Sox game is Hawk Harrelson Nesting Doll day so there is that haha


I'm a hard pass on a White Sox game. Wrigley field is about the only park I would go to if the Yankees weren't playing. I've done a couple games without a team I cared about playing and they were't fun. Leaving after the 7th inning was a fun in Philadelphia and beating the traffic but still not a ton of fun. 

Granted you did say they were playing the Red Sox so I imagine the game would have some meaning for me as Yankee fan with the way things are shaping up... Still gonna have to pass on that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

_*Rosa Mendes, Gail Kim and Madison Rayne will also be appearing at All In. *_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999699740815233025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005280119852806145


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Nothing like Madison Rayne stinking up the joint for this card, too. 

Joy.


----------



## shannonwilliams

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Does anyone know if they will be doing merch tables at All In? Would be cool to bring in some projects.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012010667463925760
FYI, w/o the discount. Flat Rate to/from STarrcast to Sears Center is $38 for a regular cab, up to 3 people (min $13 ish a person) ...$55 for a van/5 people (min $11 ish a person)


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shannonwilliams said:


> Does anyone know if they will be doing merch tables at All In? Would be cool to bring in some projects.


>Do they do merch tables at wrestling shows

Bring cash my man.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shannonwilliams said:


> Does anyone know if they will be doing merch tables at All In? Would be cool to bring in some projects.


I mean they're obviously going to be selling stuff. I just wouldn't expect the wrestler to be manning the table themselves and selling it that way.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

A Young Bucks produced event WITHOUT merch?

Now that'll be the wildest thing to happen in all of 2018 pro wrestling.


----------



## shannonwilliams

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Thanks for the responses. I think it would be cool for them to flip the script and allow wrestling related companies to have merch tables(Pro Wrestling Tees, Podcasts, and etc).


----------



## beasly213

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I'm a hard pass on a White Sox game. Wrigley field is about the only park I would go to if the Yankees weren't playing. I've done a couple games without a team I cared about playing and they were't fun. Leaving after the 7th inning was a fun in Philadelphia and beating the traffic but still not a ton of fun.
> 
> Granted you did say they were playing the Red Sox so I imagine the game would have some meaning for me as Yankee fan with the way things are shaping up... Still gonna have to pass on that.


You're missing out on the best ballpark food in the country! Plus Sox park is a damn nice stadium with a fantastic outfield concourse to wander around.


----------



## dirty24

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I'm going to the Sox game Sunday after. Mostly because it's an early start with a decent ticket for a dirt-cheap price. Also on the way back to visit family which is why this short trip came together anyway.


----------



## thelaughingman

*Re: Being The Elite Series*











it's not Being The Elite but it's somewhat related.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



beasly213 said:


> You're missing out on the best ballpark food in the country! Plus Sox park is a damn nice stadium with a fantastic outfield concourse to wander around.


The one shitty thing is that Comiskey is in a sketchy area.


----------



## kovs27

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> The one shitty thing is that Comiskey is in a sketchy area.


This is true but it is really easy to get to with public transit.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

SCU!!! Also... a match announcement tonight!? :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014901792683855872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014910069094473730


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014993036177281024


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Well, it's a different and never before seen match which is cool to see. Can't say it's one I was clamoring to see (was kind hoping for something like Okada vs. Pentagon myself). 

But, not bad for the first match announcement.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Definitely a cooler Okada match out there but vs Scurll isn’t bad either.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Not much of a Scurll fan but that's definitely a big match and one that I know a lot of fans are gonna be excited about. Sort of like a NJPW Anniversary main event. Good work from Cody & the Bucks. (Y)


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Eh, it could be an interesting match up. Definitely something to get loads of buzz. Wonder what else is next to be announced.


----------



## FITZ

I like it. It’s something you probably won’t see anywhere else. I wonder how they work it? Marty doing his best Eddie Guerrero impression as the face who cheats against an athletically superior and bigger cocky heel seems like it could work really well. Anyone in the Bullet Club gets cheered on this card so work the matches based on that. 

I just hope we get a good effort from Okada. Hopefully they paid him enough to not phone it in. 

Makes me wonder what the main event is now that we know Okada won’t be a part of it. 

And is Cody still challenging for the NWA title or did I read something changed with that? 

I’m still having a hard time putting this card together in my head.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> And is Cody still challenging for the NWA title or did I read something changed with that?


It's gonna be Cody vs. Aldis with the NWA World Title and the literal Ring of Honor that Cody wears at stake. I believe that's probably the main event since it's had all the build.


----------



## Godfryd

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I can tell you- at first, when I've heard about ALL IN I didn't pay any real attention, cause I thought its gonna be an another indy-climate superfest. Lately I've started to read about it, the card, the wrestlers, the feeling and I can tell you that as of right now I'm more pumped for it that I was for Wrestlemania. This can realy be a gamechanger and if this show succed I can see next ALL INs in the future(and maybe co-work with NWA). The best thing is this show can realy put BULLET CLUB as serious people in the business whatever you see them as "vanilla midgets" or not


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



FITZ said:


> I like it. It’s something you probably won’t see anywhere else. I wonder how they work it? Marty doing his best Eddie Guerrero impression as the face who cheats against an athletically superior and bigger cocky heel seems like it could work really well. Anyone in the Bullet Club gets cheered on this card so work the matches based on that.
> 
> *I just hope we get a good effort from Okada. Hopefully they paid him enough to not phone it in. *
> 
> Makes me wonder what the main event is now that we know Okada won’t be a part of it.
> 
> And is Cody still challenging for the NWA title or did I read something changed with that?
> 
> I’m still having a hard time putting this card together in my head.


With international travel, jet lag is inevitable. I would think/hope they'd fly him in a bit early to acclimate. Obviously pay factors in, but I think he also knows this is a chance for him to set himself up to make a ton of money.


----------



## beasly213

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



dele said:


> The one shitty thing is that Comiskey is in a sketchy area.


This is 100% not true and hasn't been for many years. Bridgeport is a family neighborhood where most of the Chicago Cops and Fire fighters live. 

I lived down the street from the ball park for 5 years.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

There's a very real chance that the main event of the show could be Cody vs. FLIP GORDON for the NWA World Title :lmao







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016341813991440385


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Let's go Flip!

In reality this sounds like a red herring. I don't see them having Aldis drop the title for this. Flip will still find a way on the show, whether it be by invading or dressing in disguise.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Holy shit, I didn't think they'd actually go this route with Flip. What if he wins :lmao


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I REALLY want Flip to win this one. The match has been building seemingly forever.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Looks like I’m taking next Friday off from work and heading to Nashville!!!


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Feels like September 1st, 2018 will go down in rasslin' history.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Dining with legends / veterans options are still available for Starrcast after you buy a General Admission bracelet:



> Eric Bischoff
> Bruce Prichard
> Dutch Mantell
> Kevin Sullivan
> Terry Funk
> Ron Simmons
> Madusa
> Lex Luger
> Konnan
> Animal
> Tully Blanchard & JJ Dillon
> ICP
> Brutus Beefcake
> Marcus Bagwell


Awesome experience option, but they're expensive. Choose wisely.

- Vic


----------



## famicommander

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

They let ICP come?

Gross.


----------



## FITZ

I think ICP is just for the convention and not All In.

They seem more like an attraction for a convention struggling to sell tickets. Like you hope they draw a couple hundred juggalos to the convention.


----------



## ChrisCruise

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Vic Capri said:


> Dining with legends / veterans options are still available for Starrcast after you buy a General Admission bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome experience option, but they're expensive. Choose wisely.
> 
> - Vic


I've got lunch with Terry Funk. Hoping for a couple others to be announced soon.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017876659180134406


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

SEAN MOONEY that's fuckin great :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Sean Mooney, Excalibur, & Cyrus.

Even with that joke news regarding the NWA World Championship out there, this broadcast unit is too good not to support.


----------



## dele

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

So it's starting to look like it's gonna be a six hour show. If they were smart, they would book it two nights in a row. I really hope this works. 

Also, no Mitchell Cole so that's an improvement.


----------



## shandcraig

What did i miss about the nwa?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



shandcraig said:


> What did i miss about the nwa?


What do you mean?


----------



## shandcraig

Even with that joke news regarding the NWA World Championship out there


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Alicia <3


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021478105159008258
meh.

I'd of preferred Joey Ryan vs Hangman.


----------



## MC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Ugh. Sounds _okay_. Not a fan of either but others will like it.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The dick guy will probably still appear.

As it stands, glad this is the match instead. Both will probably attempt a moonsault or spot from a balcony.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Kind of surprised it wasn't Joey Ryan vs. Adam Page but this should be pretty wild and will probably make for a better match. And I'm sure at some point Joey Ryan will be in the ring and will tell Page to touch his dick.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Page/Janela will be an entertaining car crash match. They'll just go out and look to kill themselves.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Joey Janela is one of the worst wrestlers currently around. Hangman deserves way better than that guy.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Was expecting a stronger card tbh. Maybe they sold out too fast.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Stetho said:


> Was expecting a stronger card tbh. Maybe they sold out too fast.


I still need to see what they do with the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega. But I like the matches they've made so far anyway.

Okada/Marty is something you aren't likely to see anywhere else. Marty is going to get cheered and the match lets him play an underdog pretty easily and him cheating won't make him look like the heel because he's gonna be in there with Okada. 

Janella/Hangman is going to be pretty insane. They took two guys that are known for doing crazy shit in their matches and matched them up. I don't think it's been before either, or at least not with both guys having some name recognition. And this is by far the biggest stage Janella has ever been in, he's going to do something crazy. 

And Cody going for the NWA Title creates the potential for a really big feel good moment. Going for the same belt his dad carried and trying to win it at the show that he put together. I feel like a match with Flip makes more sense but I don't really blame Cody for not wanting to be the heel on this show.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

The card doesn't seem super strong right now but it's only 3 matches so far. We still don't know what Omega and The Bucks are doing plus whatever other surprises they could have in store. Plus I'm sure the crowd will make it great.

And even with the crowd so far we get a never before seen match with Okada and Scurll. Cody vs. Magnus sounds completely dull on paper, but the crowd should love Cody to make it work. And Page and Janela are going to kill each other out there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Won't make any judgment until The Bucks' match is revealed.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Omega & The Bucks vs. Mysterio, Pentagon, & Fenix

^ Book that.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Ehhhhhh. I hope not.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Nah, Kenny and Ibushi are probably tagging.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Omega or Ibushi vs Mysterio.

Never before, never again. A tagline that really would hold up. :monkey


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*



Obfuscation said:


> Omega or Ibushi vs Mysterio.
> 
> Never before, never again. A tagline that really would hold up. :monkey


I co-sign this. I really don't want to see some big tag with Omega, Ibushi, and/or The Bucks.

Let Omega have a big match. Let Ibushi have a big match. Let the Bucks have a big match. That's what I want to see.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Lethal vs. Ibushi, ROH World Title

^ I booked that as well in my fantasy world because Kota never got his shot that he was supposed to get back at WK. But hey, I'd have no problem with Rey vs. either one of the Golden Lovers.

Wonder if Juice will be on the show, seeing as he's from Chicago. That would be cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

I did Omega vs Lethal; IWGP World Champion vs ROH World Champion in my head. But that'll probably cast too big of a shadow with the NWA World Championship main event out there.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Cody and Young Bucks produce show: All In*

Omega vs. Letha would be a really cool match. They had a really good one when they were both in the US Title tournament.

So imagine now with both as champions and having all the time they want to out there and kill it.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022204630388768768


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, there might be a lucha tag somewhere on this card now.


----------



## Mordecay

Obfuscation said:


> Well, there might be a lucha tag somewhere on this card now.












Young Bucks and Kota Ibushi vs Mysterio, Bandido and Fenix 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Pentagon is not teaming with his brother, and Kenny isn't teaming with the rest of The Elite.

Omega vs. Pentagon perhaps?


----------



## Natecore

Mordecay said:


> Young Bucks and Kota Ibushi vs Mysterio, Bandido and Fenix
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


My Gawd!!!!!!

I’m getting the chills and the sweats at the same time!!!!!

All Fucking In!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

Hey I almost picked the correct match! 



TD Stinger said:


> So, Pentagon is not teaming with his brother, and Kenny isn't teaming with the rest of The Elite.
> 
> Omega vs. Pentagon perhaps?


That's exactly what I'm thinking unless they do go with Omega/Lethal.


----------



## FITZ

That will be off the charts levels of insanity. Omega not being in the match is a little suspicious though. Really makes me wonder what they have planned for him.


----------



## TripleG

Kota Ibushi and The Bucks Vs. Rey Rey, Fenix and Bandido

Well, uh, fucking hey man!


----------



## FITZ

Love the card. 

Pretty sure I’m cancelling my trip anyway. I don’t see this being worth the money I have to lay out. If I’m Chicago great. But the road trip plus hotel and all that is making this close to a $2,000 venture. That’s a tough one for me to justify.

I was just in New Orleans and saw everyone wrestle. I’ll be at MSG next year to see all if these guys wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, there still can be Ibushi vs Mysterio in some capacity. Hope that happens.


----------



## Corey

Show's even gonna have a theme song!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024328144256479232


----------



## Obfuscation

Cody pulling some more coups.

I'm still waiting to see what this entrance set-up will be.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kenny vs. Penta?










Really hope we get this for the show. Would be a beyond solid co-main event.


----------



## Carter84

@BROCK do u no if there streaming ALL IN on U.K. Tv as I tried to get a ticket and was in the que for 45 mins and missed out luckily I'm on contact phone as I worked it out it was like £1 a minute in British terms to be in the que, any body no if there gonna do a stream [email protected] do u no dude?

Peace y'all.


----------



## Corey

Carteruk said:


> @BROCK do u no if there streaming ALL IN on U.K. Tv as I tried to get a ticket and was in the que for 45 mins and missed out luckily I'm on contact phone as I worked it out it was like £1 a minute in British terms to be in the que, any body no if there gonna do a stream [email protected] do u no dude?
> 
> Peace y'all.


They haven't announced where it'll be streamed yet.


----------



## Carter84

Corey said:


> They haven't announced where it'll be streamed yet.



Cheers @Corey let me no by dm when they do pls dude, much appreciated 

Have a sweet day

Carter:wink2:


----------



## RKing85

$150 for the Starcast Fite streams plus a small piece of the ring mat???? Holy fuck.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025125847152218112


----------



## Obfuscation

A month to go and people still getting announced. :monkey


----------



## Corey

Listened to it on Spotify. Song's not too bad tbh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025380827021144064


----------



## Obfuscation

Not expecting Cody Rhodes level quality track here, but lets see how it works.


----------



## Vic Capri

> They haven't announced where it'll be streamed yet.


Might as well show it through the Fite app.

- Vic


----------



## RBMM

Long shot, but anyone driving from northern michigan for ALL IN? If so, would give you a free ticket if anyone could let me tag along.

Also, have a Gold bracelet for Starrcast and the PAWS meet and greet (Cody, Brandi, and co) for sale


----------



## TD Stinger

> - According to F4WOnline's Daily Update, there will be an announcement on tomorrow's Being the Elite about "All In" getting television coverage. The report says at last night's Northeast Wrestling show in Wappingers Falls, NY (which featured The Young Bucks and Marty Scurll) it was said "All In" will be on PPV.


.


----------



## TripleG

^^^ Good! They need let us see this thing, lol.


----------



## Corey

A gigantic slew of announcements today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026563203197796352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026564894597017601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026566932949069825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026568690324701184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026575187267997696


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> A gigantic slew of announcements today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026564894597017601


Sweet. Be ordering off FITE for all the fun.

Also, dear God Nick, did no one want to do a re shoot before you made that poster?


----------



## Corey

Another one for Zero Hour. Not a very unique one here, I must say.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026577950509023232


----------



## shandcraig

They should turn this into a monthly event.


----------



## TripleG

Corey said:


> A gigantic slew of announcements today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026563203197796352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026564894597017601


----------



## TD Stinger

> *Nick Aldis (c) vs. Cody Rhodes (NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship)
> 
> *The Golden Elite vs. Rey Mysterio & Fenix & Bandido
> 
> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll
> 
> *Joey Janela vs. Hangman Page
> 
> *Christopher Daniels vs. Stephen Amell
> 
> *Over The Budget Battle Royal
> 
> *The Briscoe Brothers vs. SoCal Uncensored


So far this is the card for the show. I think the 6 Man Tag will be great. And Okada vs. Scrull is something new. But overall, there's nothing yet on this card that's making me salivate or making me like "I have to see this!"

It's a decent card, just not as strong as I expected.

Though I do so say that not knowing what Omega, Pentagon, or Lethal are doing. I wonder how they use those 3.


----------



## Corey

The special nature of the show will cause a lot of guys to give their absolute best effort. I expect Cody/Aldis to main event and for Cody to win the NWA World Title, which will be an amazing moment. The 6-man will be absolutely insane. Janela and Page will kill themselves, so that's guaranteed to be entertaining. Okada/Scurll is two guys who I generally don't care for but I know they're capable of great stuff, so... yeah a wild card there.  The rest is give or take.

While I fully believe that Omega vs. Lethal would be a far better match, Omega vs. Pentagon is the unique novelty one they should book that will get that buzz going through the wrestling world. Kind of the only thing left for Kenny anyway, tbh.

Who all is left that doesn't have a match? We've got Kenny, Lethal, Pentagon, Best Friends, MJF, and... some women but I couldn't tell you who. Did I forget anyone? Was really hoping that Juice would be ALL IN, but he's working in the UK on September 2nd so that won't happen. 

What's Will Ospreay doing that weekend? Austin Aries?


----------



## PrettyLush

I don't know why but I'm getting WM 1 vibe from this event. Like it's a watershed moment kind of way but as a hardcore fan, the card doesn't really wowed me.


----------



## MC

This card looks...um, underwhelming to say the least. It feels like a War of The Worlds show with a few more indie names. Don't know why I expected any different tbh. I'll probably check in due to it being a historic event but it's just there at the moment.


----------



## famicommander

MC 16 said:


> This card looks...um, underwhelming to say the least. It feels like a War of The Worlds show with a few more indie names. Don't know why I expected any different tbh. I'll probably check in due to it being a historic event but it's just there at the moment.


Well there's no way ROH and NJPW would let them out-do Death Before Dishonor, Final Battle, Wrestle Kingdom, or G1 Supercard. This event is only happening because those two companies are allowing it to. 

The biggest stuff will happen at those three shows.


----------



## RBMM

MC 16 said:


> This card looks...um, underwhelming to say the least. It feels like a War of The Worlds show with a few more indie names. Don't know why I expected any different tbh. I'll probably check in due to it being a historic event but it's just there at the moment.


Maybe, but ROH couldn't get guys like Rey Mysterio or Okada.


----------



## volde

Lucha team vs Golden Elite is definitely something interesting, but other than that I'm not sure. 

Scurll had a singles match against Naito last year on RevPro show, is getting a match against Okada something fundamentally different? To me only big difference is that this will be big crowd that really loves The Elite.

That Briscoes/SCU match sounds like something you'd get on b-level PPV from RoH.

Cody/Aldis has big implications if Cody actually wins it, but as a match itself it doesn't sound very interesting.


----------



## thegockster

They need to have something big up their sleeves because as of right now it's very lacklustre and underwhelming


----------



## Oneiros

MC 16 said:


> This card looks...um, underwhelming to say the least. It feels like a War of The Worlds show with a few more indie names. Don't know why I expected any different tbh. I'll probably check in due to it being a historic event but it's just there at the moment.


Might have something to do with how early they sold out the tickets. But still, they have quite some huge names there. I'm not a fan of how they lined the matches up. They get Okada and set him up against... Marty Scurll? 

It'd be a fun exercise to make a card of our own using the wrestlers that are confirmed for All In.


----------



## TD Stinger

If we're talking about fantasy booking just with the guys they seemingly have, I would have just shuffled it around a bit to be something like:

IWGP Champion vs. ROH Champion: Omega vs. Lethal (Might still get this one)
Ibushi vs. Mysterio
Okada vs. Pentagon
Bucks vs. Fenix & Bandido

Not changing much but I feel like if you shuffle it around a bit those top 3 matches are great IMO. Plus you still have Cody vs. Aldis for the historical implications.


----------



## Obfuscation

Battle Royal for some surprises please.

Daniels vs Arrow guy is literally happening. Oh man, of all the things to pop up on a card. I'm liking that this isn't some kind of hyper workrate type of card. Gives it more of an identity. I'm walking into this with plenty of interest for what they got in store.


----------



## dele

PrettyLush said:


> I don't know why but I'm getting WM 1 vibe from this event. Like it's a watershed moment kind of way but as a hardcore fan, the card doesn't really wowed me.


Let's watch the show before lamenting how underwhelming it is.



famicommander said:


> Well there's no way ROH and NJPW would let them out-do Death Before Dishonor, Final Battle, Wrestle Kingdom, or G1 Supercard. This event is only happening because those two companies are allowing it to.
> 
> The biggest stuff will happen at those three shows.


Honestly I think they're letting it happen because they have no choice but to. NJPW is trying to get a foothold in America and its management would have lost face if they didn't let their best wrestler go fight in Chicago. ROH can thump its chest all it wants, but it's a niche product. They need to grow their audience as well. 



Obfuscation said:


> Battle Royal for some surprises please.
> 
> Daniels vs Arrow guy is literally happening. Oh man, of all the things to pop up on a card. I'm liking that this isn't some kind of hyper workrate type of card. Gives it more of an identity. I'm walking into this with plenty of interest for what they got in store.


Same here. This could be a big event. This also could be nothing. Let's see where it goes.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I'm ok with the card. They are just testing the waters and future will hold more events, no doubt. The show finishing with a Rhodes winning the NWA world championship will be historic.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026918607740198912


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026918607740198912


Well, I like one woman in that 4 Way. The others? Eh.

Edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026921042357497857
Lethal saying he will defend against the winner of the Battle Royal. It doesn't specify whether that match would also be at All in later in the night.

If that is the case though, Omega vs. Pentagon seems like a lock.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Still holding out for Omega vs. Pentagon.

Already rebooking the card in my head but I'm happy with what we've got so far.


----------



## Corey

Obviously have no idea who all's gonna be in the battle royal, but I'd be down for Lethal vs. Moose. Lethal vs. Aries would be even cooler though if A-Double is a surprise entrant.


----------



## Channelocho

Corey said:


> Obviously have no idea who all's gonna be in the battle royal, but I'd be down for Lethal vs. Moose. Lethal vs. Aries would be even cooler though if A-Double is a surprise entrant.


Never thought of that, but it would be cool to get the Impact Champ vs. ROH Champ.


----------



## Corey

I've found these so fascinating. Daddy Meltzer's in this one.


----------



## RKing85

Battle Royal opens up the possibilities for a couple surprise entrants. Let your minds wander people.

got a legit lol at the Over Budget title to the Battle Royal.


----------



## hgr423

The Moose is loose!


----------



## Bland

If not big names enter the battle royal, would love to see Moose win it. He has ROH history and Moose vs Lethal could be another great impact vs roh match (with bucks vs lax happening at Jericho's cruise.)

Kenny vs Pentagon will hopefully get announced


----------



## Obfuscation

The women's schmoz is what we all expected.

Jordynne Grace is gonna win the Battle Royal and challenge Lethal to keep the Lethal vs Gresham series alive. :monkey


----------



## T Hawk

10,000 tickets sold out in advanced at an indie event to see Cody become the 1st ever 2nd gen NWA World Heavyweight Champion

what a blessing and treasure Cody has been on the indies.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Corey said:


> Obviously have no idea who all's gonna be in the battle royal, but I'd be down for Lethal vs. Moose. Lethal vs. Aries would be even cooler though if A-Double is a surprise entrant.


He's already apart of Starrcast, could see him winning the Battle Royale as a surprise if they don't book him for his own separate match. Would be cool to see them make it title for title if it's Lethal V. Aries IMO... Maybe Omega could put the IWGP title on the line too (making 4 World Title matches for the card including the previously announced NWA title match)....


----------



## RKing85

I'm pickling Flip to win the Battle Royal.

I can't see New Japan letting Omega defend the title on All In.


----------



## Chairshot620

*All In - On September 1st 2018*

I'll be content with a non-title match against Pentagon Jr.

I really hope Cody wins the NWA title here, and he gets to go on to defend it at Final Battle, Wrestle Kingdom and MSG. Would be huge for the NWA to get the strap on those shows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, the NWA Championship was defended at a Wrestle Kingdom a few years ago. Unsure how long the potential of Cody as championship would last, but I can't see Corgan not wanting those opportunities to return since he's taken over.


----------



## TripleG

Already made plans to hang out with friends and make a party out of this. 

Thank you Cody, The Bucks, and everyone else involved in this. This is going to be fun!


----------



## shandcraig

i dont understand why everyone thinks Cody winning the belt makes sense ? Why ? in fact it will bring more relevant the him winning it at a later day for himself the nwa belt and the entire storyline.


Its way to obvious for him to win at this event. I think it creates more interest if he wins and it still benefits him and nick. 


But i mean it will still be good for the NWA if he wins as hes pretty hot and has good connections with a lot of promotions.Plus clearly has a great working relationship with Billy.

Either way i will be happy but i just find it will create a epic rematch if he loses



RKing85 said:


> I'm pickling Flip to win the Battle Royal.
> 
> I can't see New Japan letting Omega defend the title on All In.


I dont see why they wont let him defend it as long as he keeps the belt on himself of course. But 2 big world championships defend on one ppv is stupid. takes the hype away from one other


----------



## Raye

This event as a whole is fantastic for wrestling.. but unfortunately I'm underwhelmed by the card. It looks like any other biggest indy of the year with your possibly amazing 2-3 matches and a bunch of subpar matches. For how they marketed the event, I expected a lot more. Surely I can't be the only person slightly underwhelmed??


----------



## Obfuscation

It doesn't get more epic for Cody to win the NWA Championship on the show he's promoting, especially given its massive status as a major wrestling event on the year.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Raye said:


> This event as a whole is fantastic for wrestling.. but unfortunately I'm underwhelmed by the card. It looks like any other biggest indy of the year with your possibly amazing 2-3 matches and a bunch of subpar matches. For how they marketed the event, I expected a lot more. Surely I can't be the only person slightly underwhelmed??


I understand your point. But we have to remember that they sold out before any match was announced. So no reason to have the biggest money matches here. There is enough hype right now without the biggest matches. Though those announced matches will be entertaining for sure.

And also the point is to highlight indy talent. It is clear that they are not big stars like some WWE stars because WWE stars have the machine behind them. It is understandable that it feels a little underwhelming. Only Omega, Cody and Youngbucks are reaching the WWE big star level in USA. But the point of this event is to make indy wrestlers feel more like stars having them perform on bigger stage.

For example WWE has done the mistake many times that they have gone with old established stars. But that way they also don't create new stars.


----------



## Raye

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I understand your point. But we have to remember that they sold out before any match was announced. So no reason to have the biggest money matches here. There is enough hype right now without the biggest matches. Though those announced matches will be entertaining for sure.
> 
> And also the point is to highlight indy talent. It is clear that they are not big stars like some WWE stars because WWE stars have the machine behind them. It is understandable that it feels a little underwhelming. Only Omega, Cody and Youngbucks are reaching the WWE big star level in USA. But the point of this event is to make indy wrestlers feel more like stars having them perform on bigger stage.
> 
> For example WWE has done the mistake many times that they have gone with old established stars. But that way they also don't create new stars.


That would be a very poor business move to not deliver big matches because of already selling out. The point is to try and make this perhaps annual, you want this to be HUGE, because that what they're hyping it up to be. If it's a letdown, people will be more cautious the next time this event comes around.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Raye said:


> That would be a very poor business move to not deliver big matches because of already selling out. The point is to try and make this perhaps annual, you want this to be HUGE, because that what they're hyping it up to be. If it's a letdown, people will be more cautious the next time this event comes around.


Yeah but big matches do not mean they will be good matches in reality. No one knows before. The point of big matches is to create hype. But now there is enough hype without big matches in my opinion. For example in WWE match like Batista vs The Rock. That would create lots of hype. But actually it would not be good match propably. 

This show can be good without big matches.


----------



## Corey

Somewhat related, but Will Ospreay just got booked in the UK for a show September 1st so he won't be on the card. No surprise battle royal entrant there.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Yeah but big matches do not mean they will be good matches in reality. No one knows before. The point of big matches is to create hype. But now there is enough hype without big matches in my opinion. For example in WWE match like Batista vs The Rock. That would create lots of hype. But actually it would not be good match propably.
> 
> This show can be good without big matches.


There's more to drawing the audience then to have a good show. Way more. If it did, the WWE wouldn't be so far at the top as it is now.

Personally, if I bought a ticket to it before the card was even announced, I would've expected it to be this amazing card that I can't watch anywhere else. Now that the card's announced and it's not very big, I'm already disappointed before I've even gone. You should not have your fans feeling that way before they even enter the building.

The hype for the show is big. You don't undercut that hype just because it sold out early. Even if the event turns out to be great, it probably wouldn't be what I was originally expecting anyway and I could probably enjoy the same amount of enjoyment going to any other ordinary indy.


----------



## FITZ

All reservations are cancelled and my tickets to the event sold on StubHub. I still have some AAW tickets for the weekend if anyone is interested. Face value for sure. 

I’ve got 2 front row tickets for Thursday and 2 second row for Friday. Just PM me, I paid more than face for the front row but a profit on my All In tickets so just need to unload these for face and I’ll be around even.


----------



## TD Stinger

Omega vs. Pentagon confirmed!










:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Carter84

Does anyone no @RavishingRickRules @zrc if it's gonna be shown on the British version of FITETV.com

Anyone else no either ? Any suggestions as I'd pay to see it shown even it's on still on PPV well worth paying for . I no it's on honor club but I'm not watching on my iPad fck that lol I mean sure it's the biggest iPad size but I would prefer tv but if it's a must well then.........


Peace y'all.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


>


:dance My prayers have been answered :dance


----------



## Jedah

Pentagon vs. Omega is big stuff.

I look forward to this show being a great success.


----------



## Carter84

TD Stinger said:


> Omega vs. Pentagon confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark :mark :mark





???????????? that will be some match , pentagon has only recently been on IMPACT! And I don't watch Lucha underground , he's really good and going against what some people ( I'm not included) the best wrestler in the world write now has the makings to beat the Jericho v Omega match and be 5 star match as both bring there own unquestionably unique techniques to the move and the high flying will be off the scale , now I don't care if I have to watch on my iPad I'm ALL IN now this match has been confirmed, was just gonna see any development on FITETV.com British version but I'll be honor club booking my ppv, @TD Stinger cheers for the info and brightening up my day , nice one :wink2:


Peace y'all.


----------



## dirty24

Omega/Pentagon just jumped my excitement level from about a 7 to 10 to be going to this show. This match will be amazing. The 6 man match will deliver big-time too. Excited to have a Lethal title defense on the card as well.


----------



## zrc

Carteruk said:


> Does anyone no @RavishingRickRules @zrc if it's gonna be shown on the British version of FITETV.com
> 
> Anyone else no either ? Any suggestions as I'd pay to see it shown even it's on still on PPV well worth paying for . I no it's on honor club but I'm not watching on my iPad fck that lol I mean sure it's the biggest iPad size but I would prefer tv but if it's a must well then.........
> 
> 
> Peace y'all.


It's available on fite.tv worldwide. Its available anywhere in the world that shows the buy button on the webpage. Think its $39.99


----------



## Carter84

zrc said:


> It's available on fite.tv worldwide. Its available anywhere in the world that shows the buy button on the webpage. Think its $39.99



Cheers @zrc , canny expensive that like works out bout £31 , jeez it's worth it but summerslam £20 my fiancé ain't gonna be happy but why not haha

Peace bruh:wink2:


----------



## Mr. Speed

I think Omega-Pentagon will be a very good in the ring, but honestly that seems more like a PWG match, not a headliner to the biggest non-WWE show in 18 years. Kenny Omega is the #1 guy in the business right now, and I was hoping for something a little more unique for ALL IN like Omega vs Mysterio in singles or six-man, especially with Rey WWE bound. was curious to see what Omega and Rey could do together in the ring. i'm sure it'll be good, but i'm not overly excited. sorry Pentagon fans


----------



## TripleG

TD Stinger said:


> Omega vs. Pentagon confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark :mark :mark





Spoiler: .


----------



## DGenerationMC

Omega/Penta is exactly what this show needed. A "holy shit" dream match between two top stars who haven't really touched (BOLA 2017 aside) that is guaranted to deliver. I was expecting/hoping for a couple more matches like this at All In (ex. Ibushi/Janela) but the card's solid and I'm sure there's a method to the madness.


----------



## Mordecay

Will it be true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028763185182961664


----------



## RKing85

everyone figured, but now that it is official, fuck yes. My body is ready.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Mordecay said:


> Will it be true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028763185182961664


That would be the best way to close it, IMO.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This ups my interest for sure. No matter what I'll be in front of my TV with a pizza and wings on fact that they are putting on this show - everyone on the card is gonna be out to tear the house down. And the crowd is gonna be crazy hot. I don't find the card, on paper, to be that exciting. (ROH champion not having an opponent going into this event??? The challenger will be the winner of a random battle royal. Cmon man!) But still I think this is gonna be a fascinating evening as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Channelocho

To me this is the first match that is true dream match. The card was good, but it never had a wow match and a match between two of the biggest non WWE stars is it. I want to see if they intend to set up angles for a possible second show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Omega vs Pentagon certainly has a specific novelty about it. Good to see.


----------



## michael_3165

Nick Aldis (c) vs. Cody Rhodes (with Brandi Rhodes) - 3 star Nightmare vs Bland Fuck who thinks he is way better than he actually is.

Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll - This should be fine

Joey Janela (with Penelope Ford) vs. Hangman Page - Janela? Who?

Rey Mysterio, Fénix, and Bandido vs. The Golden Elite (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, and Kota Ibushi) - This will be okay, fast paced.

Christopher Daniels vs. Stephen Amell - Amell? Who? Daniels is still going?

The Briscoe Brothers (Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe) vs. SoCal Uncensored (Frankie Kazarian and Scorpio Sky) - Will be ok but nothing earth shattering

Over Budget Battle Royale - will be a battle royal

Madison Rayne vs. Britt Baker vs. Chelsea Green vs. Tessa Blanchard - women's wrestling

Jay Lethal (c) vs. Over Budget Battle Royale winner - No interest in Lethal

Kenny Omega vs. Pentagon - Omega is Omega but not sure this will work. Probably 4* showing


----------



## Carter84

FITZ said:


> All reservations are cancelled and my tickets to the event sold on StubHub. I still have some AAW tickets for the weekend if anyone is interested. Face value for sure.
> 
> I’ve got 2 front row tickets for Thursday and 2 second row for Friday. Just PM me, I paid more than face for the front row but a profit on my All In tickets so just need to unload these for face and I’ll be around even.




Fck , wish I lived in the USA would have bought them straight away dude, gutted but it's costing £31.13 on FITETV.com booked this week as well as summerslam , @FITZ if u don't mind is asking why selling them dude ?

Peace:wink2:


----------



## zrc

Why is Daniels fighting the Green Arrow?


----------



## fabi1982

Because he brought him in jail accusing him to murder famous dick wrestler Joey Ryan (was a story on BTE)


----------



## shandcraig

him fighting the guy from Arrow is smart.Its just a media grab match and nothing more.


----------



## Obfuscation

ARROW GUY is his official name now.

Better be introduced as such.


----------



## Channelocho

shandcraig said:


> him fighting the guy from Arrow is smart.Its just a media grab match and nothing more.


It is also smart to have him work with Daniels as he can get a good match out of a broom stick.


----------



## Vic Capri

Nick Aldis defeated Ken Anderson a few days ago to retain the NWA Title at a F1rstWrestling event in Minneapolis. Interestingly enough, they were playing heel for the match. 

- Vic


----------



## TripleG

How is Nick Aldis' work these days? 

Back when he was TNA Champ, he was a guy I thought had a good look, comfortable on the mic, and had a solid presence, but was only a so-so worker. 

How is he now?


----------



## RKing85

7-8 years ago when Magnus was in TNA, I thought he was a pretty sure can't miss project. Thought he would be a legit main eventer, maybe even in the WWE, by this time. 

He gets to see Mickie James nakey whenever he wants, so he's got that going for him.


----------



## volde

TripleG said:


> How is Nick Aldis' work these days?
> 
> Back when he was TNA Champ, he was a guy I thought had a good look, comfortable on the mic, and had a solid presence, but was only a so-so worker.
> 
> How is he now?


Hasn't improved much.


----------



## Obfuscation

The workrate marks hate him, because he's not that kind of wrestler. But he's decent and can work the right kind of given scenario. This time, going mega heel trying to deny Cody this accomplishment on his funded event. Or, it should go that way, at least.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

He is a proper old school wrestler. Star Wars fans wouldn't like his matches but he is an entertaining performer.


----------



## TD Stinger

Magnus to me is a guy who in today's era has good size and a good presence about him. But as a wrestler or an entertainer, just nothing very memorable to me.

But he's good enough for the role he's going to be in. It's Cody's show where he can win a title his father once held. Magnus is a good enough heel to fit in that slot.


----------



## Mordecay

So, I've never seen this Aldis guy wrestle, but apparently he is not very good... and he is facing Cody :hmm. 

That match will be a struggle then


----------



## FITZ

Carteruk said:


> Fck , wish I lived in the USA would have bought them straight away dude, gutted but it's costing £31.13 on FITETV.com booked this week as well as summerslam , @FITZ if u don't mind is asking why selling them dude ?
> 
> Peace:wink2:


I think I bought into the hype a little too much. It's amazing that they're doing this and the show should be great. But dropping $2,000 for the whole trip seems a little excessive.

And I was planning on driving 12 hours to Chicago. I just drove 20 hours one way and it was terrible. So I'll pass on the road trip and keep my money. I lost a lot on the AAW tickets that I bought on StubHub and then resold but made a lot on the All In tickets that I sold. But despite the fact that I'm not making money it feels like I am because I laid out all the money for the tickets already and now I'm getting cash back for them.


----------



## Carter84

FITZ said:


> I think I bought into the hype a little too much. It's amazing that they're doing this and the show should be great. But dropping $2,000 for the whole trip seems a little excessive.
> 
> And I was planning on driving 12 hours to Chicago. I just drove 20 hours one way and it was terrible. So I'll pass on the road trip and keep my money. I lost a lot on the AAW tickets that I bought on StubHub and then resold but made a lot on the All In tickets that I sold. But despite the fact that I'm not making money it feels like I am because I laid out all the money for the tickets already and now I'm getting cash back for them.



It's £31.13 on FITETV.com then summerslam is £20 my fiancé is going nuts but I only wanna c a few matches in summerslam Seth Rollins, Ronda Rousey, Daniel Bryan ! But Kenny v pentagon but kennys heels fcked so he needs to be careful as pentagon is lethal in the ring goes 100% he's been a huge success that's the only reason I want to watch it, sure Cody v one of my fav British wrestlers of all time nick aldis ( just my opinion) so that's good and I forget who the young bucks are paired with is it ibushi v rey meysterio and two other Lucha Stars , I don't watch Lucha , but I'm looking forward to seeing joey janela (Pure dickhead heel) v one of the best underrated wrestlers in the world The have all said Cody, Kenny, the bucks, Adam ' hangman ' Page is the real deal , if your getting compliments everyone even the plaudits, he's gonna be huge in a year or two watch I no he's a part of the elite when's Kenny finally does come to wwe he will be the next boss, I'll bet anyone on here £50 British pounds .

Peace y'all.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Mag Daddy! :lol


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone that says hes not good have simply not been following the nwa what so ever. The guy is a entire different person in the nwa. Hes a very good champion. Hes such a smooth calm smart heel which is a nice chance


----------



## Natecore

Magnus is good. Flip carried him to a good match recently.


----------



## Corey

Jimmy Jacobs, Brian Cage, and Billy Gunn have all been added to the battle royal. But, who the fuck is this? :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030952532510695424


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dude stole the show at Joey Janela's show last night.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last name is "Stunt".

Obviously a grade-A piece of shit.


----------



## Natecore

Corey said:


> Jimmy Jacobs, Brian Cage, and Billy Gunn have all been added to the battle royal. But, who the fuck is this? :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030952532510695424


21yo, short, skinny fucker.

He’s awesome! There for some indy as fuck gif moments :mark:

Saw him at the Chattanooga Scenic City Invitational 2 weekends ago.

So awesome the Bucks have their finger on the Indy pulse...or theyre just listening to Janela!


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Stetho

Kinda sad that not a single match has a serious build. BTE is fine and everything but in a supposed big show I expect something else than comedy at some point. Even Okada/Scurll looks like a troll.


----------



## RBMM

Stetho said:


> Kinda sad that not a single match has a serious build. BTE is fine and everything but in a supposed big show I expect something else than comedy at some point. Even Okada/Scurll looks like a troll.


Aldis and Cody definitely has a serious build...but this is meant to be a one-off indy show, doesn't really need a bunch of serious storylines.


----------



## Obfuscation

That logic should never be how you build a wrestling event, though.


----------



## Stetho

RBMM said:


> Aldis and Cody definitely has a serious build...but this is meant to be a one-off indy show, doesn't really need a bunch of serious storylines.


Yup, I forgot that one, my bad. Still think it's not enough.


----------



## Ronzilla

Im more excited to go to Cabelas before some of these matches..but hey i'm All In!


----------



## volde

Stetho said:


> Kinda sad that not a single match has a serious build. BTE is fine and everything but in a supposed big show I expect something else than comedy at some point. Even Okada/Scurll looks like a troll.


Cody has built decent angle around his match because Cody is serious wrestler. 
Everything else is comedy because Bucks are, in the end, comedy wrestlers.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Yeah Cody/Aldis build has been great. Their promos have been top notch.


----------



## Lazyking

I actually think the card is pretty balanced. You have potential for hot opener, a woman's match, Lethal vs whoever should be good (i like Lethal) and some matches you rarely see. With Cody taking on Aldis for the NWA Title...I never thought this show was gonna be littered with dream matches. For one thing, WWE has taken in recent years alot of the top talent from the scene...so you're not getting a Matt Riddle, a Keith Lee on this show... and you're not gonna book too many no names either so the pool of talent to pull from was limited. Also, I don't know how much guys are getting paid to work the show but I doubt Rey wants to work a 20 min match with someone so you stick him in a six man tag. There's alot of factors that go into it why the card is the way it is.

If anything, I prefer it like this, because the show can over deliver or under deliver... and that will dictate how a future show will sell.. and what they would have to do for a card.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033067514320826373


----------



## Lazyking

Who here thinks Neville will be at All in Next Saturday?


----------



## RKing85

I suppose Neville could be in the Battle Royal, but I'm not holding my breath.

Just found out Mick Foley is doing a speaking show on September 1 here in Saskatoon. Would love to go, but I'm not missing All In.


----------



## Corey

I'm not getting my hopes up in any form, but if Neville actually was a surprise entrant in the battle royal, won the match, then went on to face Lethal? Jeeeeeezus that ups my interest in the show big time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is the whole WWE non-compete scenario in tact? I don't expect PAC either way, but if that's locked in, then he really can't given this is set to be aired. Unless that's only TV deal specific and I'm blurring the lines all together, now. :hmm:


----------



## Lazyking

Not saying the non compete isn't in effect but I hope its not. The guy hasn't actually worked in months and idk, it feels weird that the news is coming out that he's not under contract now.... unless something was going on.. Obviously someone leaked that he's no longer contract for a reason, imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

My understand was that his contract was frozen. So, to me this sounds like a case of him and WWE coming to some sort of agreement, which I would assume he misses All In.

Unless of course he found a way around that, his contract just expired, and then he could wrestle at All In. We'll find out I guess.


----------



## Psychosocial

Is there a start time set for this show and how long will it last? Really want to tune in, but not sure if it'll contradict with my plans elsewhere that day yet so would love to know if one of you have info on that, guys.


----------



## Corey

Psychosocial said:


> Is there a start time set for this show and how long will it last? Really want to tune in, but not sure if it'll contradict with my plans elsewhere that day yet so would love to know if one of you have info on that, guys.


All In: Zero Hour starts at 6 PM Eastern on WGN America and the rest of the show starts at 7 on PPV or however else you can watch it. I imagine the show will end somewhere around 11. There's 8 matches for the main card and I believe they'll give each one a good amount of time given the circumstances.


----------



## kovs27

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033067514320826373


The Young Bucks Meet and Greet is sold out.


----------



## RKing85

4 hour PPV.

Anyone know how to watch the first hour in Canada?

Also, who else was announced as All In that isn't on the card yet. Chuck Taylor and Trent. Anyone else?


----------



## Chairshot620

If I order the ppv from fite do I get All In Zero hour or is that exclusive to WGN?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Chairshot620 said:


> If I order the ppv from fite do I get All In Zero hour or is that exclusive to WGN?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exclusive to WGN.


----------



## Chairshot620

Are there any streaming services that offer wgn as a channel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Chairshot620 said:


> Are there any streaming services that offer wgn as a channel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.howtowatch.com/channels/wgn-america/


----------



## DJ B.K.

RKing85 said:


> 4 hour PPV.
> 
> Anyone know how to watch the first hour in Canada?
> 
> Also, who else was announced as All In that isn't on the card yet. Chuck Taylor and Trent. Anyone else?


MJF as well


----------



## Corey

In case anyone is wondering what the cheapest way to order the PPV is (all in USD):

HonorClub - $29.98 ($9.99 for a one month subscription which gets you half off for the PPV)
FITE - $39.99 (order now and it gets you a $4 credit on the app to use towards any other PPV)
Comcast PPV - $44.99 (this is my personal cable provider so it may vary for yours)

Just realized Comcast doesn't even carry WGN America, so won't be able to watch Zero Hour legally. 

There's now another way to see the show for worldwide fans if you can't watch live.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034615524812972033


----------



## Chairshot620

I hope they put up Zero Hour on njpwworld. Great news as I already subscribe so All In won't cost me any extra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ

That saved me some money. I can avoid the spoilers I think.


----------



## RKing85

getting it on good old fashion tv PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll be ordering on FITE. Want to see this live. Gonna miss the Zero Hour portion though. Will probably just follow along on Twitter for that one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fite for me too - no way am i missing this... and i’ve never even seen half these guys wrestle - but the youtube videos got me! Damn you BTE (oh, and the NJPW G1 also hooked me)


----------



## Jbardo

I’ll avoid spoilers and watch it on new japan world.


----------



## Chairshot620

I'm third shift with weekends off, but my hours are always messed up. I'll be watching it from njpwworld.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Channelocho

I preordered it on the Fite App already, I am getting more and more excited as each day passes.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Corey said:


> Excuse the double post but there's now another way to see the show for worldwide fans if you can't watch live.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034615524812972033


Great. I'd rather have to avoid CM Punk's surprise return spoilers than fork over $30 for HonorClub + the show. WWE and NJPW have spoiled me, I will never pay for a PPV again


----------



## Natecore

Janela vs Hangman is now a Chicago Street Fight!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

My God!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

I watch everything a day late, so this will be no exception. Just gonna have to avoid spoilers per usual, but it'll be done.


----------



## Mango13

So I just looked at this Fite website for the first time, can you actually watch the stream right off their website or?


----------



## Obfuscation

Page vs Janela confirmed balcony jumping and insane shenanigans.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Stetho said:


> Kinda sad that not a single match has a serious build. BTE is fine and everything but in a supposed big show I expect something else than comedy at some point. Even Okada/Scurll looks like a troll.


It's in keeping with the spirit of the indy scene. It's a hokey, weird business full of ironies and contradictions and indy wrestlers love the kind of referential and self-indulgent/deprecating humor that comes with acknowledging that


----------



## Corey

Mango13 said:


> So I just looked at this Fite website for the first time, can you actually watch the stream right off their website or?


Yeah you can watch it right on the website on any browser or you can stream it through the app on your phone or tablet or whatever. I personally use the Microsoft Edge app on my Xbox to watch it on my TV.


----------



## Mango13

Corey said:


> Yeah you can watch it right on the website on any browser or you can stream it through the app on your phone or tablet or whatever. I personally use the Microsoft Edge app on my Xbox to watch it on my TV.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## RKing85

well fuck. Just discovered I can't order it on traditional PPV here in Saskatoon.


----------



## MC

Best part of the build so far is Okada treating Scurll like a joke kada


----------



## just_one

could punk really make an appearance?


----------



## Corey

just_one said:


> could punk really make an appearance?


Nah I don't think so. Don't think they need him tbh and his rep in Chicago has taken a but of a hit with the Cabana lawsuit.


----------



## Lazyking

And with Cabana at the show, can't see it being likely..


It would also be different if I thought Punk had a real intrest in returning to Wrestling but at this point, I don't think that's the case


----------



## TD Stinger

just_one said:


> could punk really make an appearance?


I doubt it at this point. Never say never espescially in this era. Who would have thought Jericho would be wrestling matches in NJPW for crying out loud.

But, he just came off a lawsuit with Amann/WWE. He's in a new lawsuit as a result of that with his former best friend, and he just came off another big loss in his last UFC fight.

I just don't see the timing being right. I believe Punk will come back to wrestling one day, I just can't see it being now.


----------



## eXcecution3r

I keep trying to order All In on Fite.tv but I keep getting this when signing in:

*Forbidden (403)
CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.

You are seeing this message because this site requires a CSRF cookie when submitting forms. This cookie is required for security reasons, to ensure that your browser is not being hijacked by third parties.

If you have configured your browser to disable cookies, please re-enable them, at least for this site, or for 'same-origin' requests.*

I have cookies enabled and all websites work just fine... it's just this website :?


----------



## DesoloutionRow

I just ordered the pay-per-view for $39.99. :trips8


----------



## Taroostyles

Well at this point you have to think there will be some kind of surprise to match the buzz, even if it's not Punk or Neville I'm sure there will be something. 

In some ways, this is the most important show in the USA since Barely Legal for ECW in 97. WCW rose from the ashes of the NWA so they were already established and owned by a media mogul, and TNA while they did rise there was never 1 signature moment that felt this big. Maybe Genesis 06 with Kurt or January 4th 2010 but they weren't held in a venue like this or had this same kind of buzz. 

Here's to hoping this is the start of something that could change everything.


----------



## OhTHATJosh

Anyone know how long it might take for a show like this to be available to torrent? I don't want to be spoiled before I get a chance to DL it.


----------



## RKing85

Or you could just order it.

If they put Bernard the Bear in the battle royal, twitter is going to be insane with theories on who is inside the costume.


----------



## OhTHATJosh

Yeah, I COULD order it. Or I could not do that and save 40 bucks.


----------



## Chairshot620

RKing85 said:


> Or you could just order it.
> 
> If they put Bernard the Bear in the battle royal, twitter is going to be insane with theories on who is inside the costume.




And imagine if he wins, keeping the bear suit on until the roh title match, stares down Jay Lethal and then takes off the bear head. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

RKing85 said:


> Or you could just order it.
> 
> If they put Bernard the Bear in the battle royal, twitter is going to be insane with theories on who is inside the costume.


Punk? Flip? Neville? Gobedly Gooker? We shall see.

I just realized I can order this show on regular PPV and watch the whole thing, Pre Show included. Will probably just do that. Want to see this live and for a show like this, I think it's worth it to support it by forking over the $.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd love it if the bear won and there wasn't any overwrought "payoff", but it's just what he is; Cody's bear mascot and he's getting an ROH World Championship match.

That'll be wacky, but the non-intentional trolling on those people always over-speculating today would be good.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

What's the easiest way to watch this? I don't mean for free, but like a PPV type deal where you just put down the money and watch the show. It's just I keep hearing about needing to download apps and stuff, and I don't understand any of that.


----------



## Cult03

The bear thing is stupid and if it happened in the WWE everyone would hate it.


----------



## jcrt2000

ForYourOwnGood said:


> What's the easiest way to watch this? I don't mean for free, but like a PPV type deal where you just put down the money and watch the show. It's just I keep hearing about needing to download apps and stuff, and I don't understand any of that.


Check your cable guide. For example I have Spectrum and they are offering it for $34.99

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17

OhTHATJosh said:


> Anyone know how long it might take for a show like this to be available to torrent? I don't want to be spoiled before I get a chance to DL it.





OhTHATJosh said:


> Yeah, I COULD order it. Or I could not do that and save 40 bucks.


Just buy the thing man, nothing worse than being the guy that torrents everything.


----------



## krtgolfing

Really thinking about ordering this. However, college football really starts tomorrow. :hmmm


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

If any of you's happen to be in Chicago for the show and would pick me up one of the Cody/Bucks poster/event t-shirts I'd be hugely grateful and would paypal over the cost of tee and shipping...


----------



## TripleG

The only real storyline for this show is Cody's pursuit of the NWA World Title (and to a lesser extent, Daniels/Amell, but that's more gaga than anything else). 

So for a show without a lot of storyline and is basically just a way for fans and wrestlers to have fun, they really put together some cool matches!

Okada Vs. Scurll? The Golden Elite Vs. Mysterio/Fenix/Bandido? Omega Vs. Pentagon, the dream match I didn't even know I wanted? 

This shit is going to be fun. I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Disputed

Subscribed to njpwworld to get this, figured that getting all the njpw content is worth not watching live. Very hyped, the Cody-Aldis build has been pretty special and Omega-Pentagon on paper is nuts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

OhTHATJosh said:


> Yeah, I COULD order it. Or I could not do that and save 40 bucks.


This fucking guy :hmmm


----------



## HankHill_85

http://nodq.com/features/537777219.shtml

I guess the line-up to meet CM Punk today went out the door, down the sidewalk, down the street, etc.

"BUT PUNK'S NOT A DRAW!!!"


----------



## RKing85

Just ordered it through fite. Bummed that my local PPV provider isn't showing it. Would have preferred to get it through tv. But oh well, the important thing is I'm All In.


----------



## Bratista

Really looking forward to this. I think it's gonna be a great show.

#AllIn


----------



## jcrt2000

Ordered and set to record both the 1 hour special on WGN and the ppv.[emoji3]

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner

HankHill_85 said:


> http://nodq.com/features/537777219.shtml
> 
> I guess the line-up to meet CM Punk today went out the door, down the sidewalk, down the street, etc.
> 
> "BUT PUNK'S NOT A DRAW!!!"


Don't remember if it was @Ace; , but someone kept saying that it would be a bad idea for Punk to attend All In because of the Colt Cabana thing. :lmao


Clearly the fans don't give a shit. They'll pop for Punk like giggly little kids when his music hits.


----------



## Ace

KYRA BATARA said:


> Don't remember if it was @Ace; , but someone kept saying that it would be a bad idea for Punk to attend All In because of the Colt Cabana thing. :lmao
> 
> 
> Clearly the fans don't give a shit. They'll pop for Punk like giggly little kids when his music hits.


 Yeah, heat seems to have died down a lot.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really looking forward to this. Any word on how long after the show that it'll be available on NJPW World? We talking hours, days, weeks? Because if it's the first two, that's fine. I really can't spare $40USD ($55 AUD) to watch live  

I do WWE and NJPW legit with my subscriptions, and I've just shelled out a lot of money for my trip to Melbourne for Super Show Down... still gotta drop $300 for accommodation and factor in spending money for 5 days away. Being a wrestling fan is hard/expensive sometimes...

But what a line-up. Most looking forward to Omega vs. Pentagon, I think. Haven't seen Penta in a while but I really enjoyed his stuff when I watched Lucha Underground a while back. And Omega is Omega.

The Golden Elite against Rey, Fenix and Bandido. Another FUCK YES to that.

Interested to see any potential surprises, by way of that Over Budget Battle Royal. Or whatever else.

Big time curiosity factor for Daniels vs. Amell. Amell really impressed me a few years back at Summerslam, one of my favourite celeb matches. Could really do something great with the Fallen Angel leading the way, I reckon.

Whether I get to watch it within the next 24-48 hours or not, it's gonna be fucking special. I got a good feeling about it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

the best build to anything pro wrestling related in years.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I just purchased the PPV. I'm hoping this shit does big numbers. Can't think of a bigger wrestling PPV in a long ass time.

The amount of stars they were able to get for this is nothing short of amazing. Super hyped for Aldis/Rhodes.


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Oneiros

Anybody knows how long the show will be, and/or when does it start in UK time?

I'd like to watch it live.


----------



## 751161

Won't be watching this show, as I'm pretty over Wrestling in general at the moment. Maybe down the line, as there is some matches on here that really interest me. Kenny vs. Pentagon sounds awesome. I really hope this is a huge success, not only to stick it to :vince but because it's great to see guys like this find success on big level, and for an Event like this to sell out so quickly. Pretty amazing. They just need to deliver now, and I can't see it being a bad show, and the crowd should be HOT.


----------



## MC

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Anybody knows how long the show will be, and/or when does it start in UK time?
> 
> I'd like to watch it live.


12 AM for the moan show. It's will probably be 3 hours, maybe 4 depending on the additional segments.


----------



## HankHill_85

I hope the show is a big success because competition is only a good thing. Looking forward to reading recaps of it. Wish I could watch it, but I've actually got VIP seats to one of Mick Foley's one-man shows tonight where he talks about the Cell match with Taker.


----------



## TripleG

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> the best build to anything pro wrestling related in years.


Oh God! I've got tears in my eyes after watching that. 

Jesus Christ, if I wasn't excited for this show before...HOT DAMN!


----------



## Mango13

Can't decide if I want to spend the $40 to watch this.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm very tempted to order this and by the way this is what we need Grassroots and alternatives to WWE


----------



## FITZ

I spent the $20 to watch it live. Seems dumb saying that when for nothing extra I could have watched on NJPW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ordered this a few days ago on PPV for $34.99. A WWE PPV on PPV costs $60-$70 in HD for comparison. Very much looking forward to this show. A show not being dragged down to WWE politics is a welcome change. Also love to support the wrestling business as awhole. WWE needs competition in the WORST way.


----------



## RKing85

any way for those outside of the United States to watch Zero Hour?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Was going back and forth about buying the show because $55 was a bit too much for me, so I'm glad to hear NJPW World is airing the show after its over as I already have a subscription


----------



## showmiz

Can someone send me a link for a free live stream?


----------



## MC

Just a reminder of tonight's card:

*Main Show*

NWA Heavyweight Championship - Nick Aldis (c) vs. "American Nightmare" Cody w/ Brandi Rhodes

Kenny Omega vs vs Pentagon Jr

"The Villan" Marty Scurll vs "The Rainmaker" Kazuchika Okada 

ROH World Championship - Jay Lethal (c) vs. Over Budget Battle Royale winner

The Golden Elite (Kota Ibushi and The Young Bucks) vs Bandido, Fenix, and Rey Mysterio 

"Bad Boy" Joey Janela vs "Hangman" Page

Christopher Daniels vs Steven Amell 

Madison Rayne vs. Britt Baker vs. Chelsea Green vs. Tessa Blanchard


*Zero Hour*

The Briscoes (Mark & Jay Briscous) vs SCU (Frankie Kazarian & Scorpio Sky)

The 'Over Budget' 15 Person Battle Royal 

---
Not the greatest card in the world, certainly seen better but there are some interesting matches on here. Daniels vs Amell for one. Omega vs Pentagon should be good, crowd is sure going to be hot for it. Okada vs Scurll all depends on Scurll. If he wrestles in a serious manner and doesn't do any of his comedy bird flapping routine, this should be amazing but who knows with Scurll.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035973033331236864
Alot of people..


----------



## Death Rider

What time does it start? Already bought it but playing poker so hopefully starts early.


----------



## dannybosa

showmiz said:


> Can someone send me a link for a free live stream?


I haven't been able to find any, I'm afraid we won't be *ALL IN * homie

I'll be watching Zero Hour and tuning into the thread for updates


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Someone said they're watching this for 20 dollars? How? 

I have New Japan's streaming service but the fact it won't be live suck ass. Did they say how long it would take for them to air it?


----------



## Mr. Rogers

I'm on stream watch, fellas. If I find anything, I'll make sure to share it with everyone.

We'll see . . .


----------



## dannybosa

Can anyone help me out, I need two people to use my fite.tv so I can get all in


https://www.fite.tv/invite/ww6nq1n


----------



## Obfuscation

showmiz said:


> Can someone send me a link for a free live stream?





Mr. Rogers said:


> I'm on stream watch, fellas. If I find anything, I'll make sure to share it with everyone.
> 
> We'll see . . .


Don't ask or post streams.


----------



## FITZ

SUPAH STRONG STYLE said:


> Someone said they're watching this for 20 dollars? How?
> 
> I have New Japan's streaming service but the fact it won't be live suck ass. Did they say how long it would take for them to air it?


I'm going to New Japan in MSG in April. I bought the cheap Honor Club service for $10 a month to get access to the presale. Than I didn't cancel. So today I was still member. You get 50% off PPVs if you're an Honor Club member so it cost me $20. 

I forgot to cancel so I was out that $10 so I'm spending $20 to not watch it live. 

Also I wouldn't expect to have a lot of support in getting people to help you watch this for free. Everyone knows that it's the wrestlers who put this together and not a company so I think a lot less people than normal would be willing to help with that.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035980461380706304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035997393639104514
Stage looking awesome.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035988555787644929
:lol. The balls on this kid.


----------



## Dolorian

Thinking about watching. Only know a handful of those involved and have no idea about the feuds for the matches on the card, but whatever, I'll probably check it out.

It starts in less than an hour, is that right?


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> Thinking about watching. Only know a handful of those involved and have no idea about the feuds for the matches on the card, but whatever, I'll probably check it out.
> 
> It starts in less than an hour, is that right?












Zero Hour (Pre Show) on at 6 PM EST.

Main show on at 7 PM EST.


----------



## dannybosa

I retract my earlier statement,

I am now all in


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035988555787644929
> :lol. The balls on this kid.


Oh my, there are more people too...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035997557468684293
:lol

Nice \m/



TD Stinger said:


> Zero Hour (Pre Show) on at 6 PM EST.
> 
> Main show on at 7 PM EST.


I see, thanks!


----------



## dannybosa

i tried to order the ppv with credits but its not processing:kurtcry


----------



## Prosper

Are we allowed to give stream links through PM? I found a couple of high quality streams to share with those who need it if its not a problem with the mods.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Look at that. Look at that crowd.

They fuckin' did it.


----------



## Dolorian

Pyro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Making fun of WWE's pyro situation?

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

They ghosts in their commercials.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fuck it, I’ll pay for this. I feel like they’ve earned it. I hope this is going to be as good as I think.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow, Kaz is jacked.

I miss hearing The Briscoes coming out to "Gimme Back My Bullets"


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

The ring is really bouncy!


----------



## Even Flow

prosperwithdeen said:


> Are we allowed to give stream links through PM? I found a couple of high quality streams to share with those who need it if its not a problem with the mods.


No.


----------



## TripleG

Can't watch Zero Hour since I don't get WGN America...lame. 

Less than an hour till the show!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036014319656427522
Pretty much the anti-current day WWE, :lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Ooooh this crowd is HOT


----------



## Black Metal

WGN America? Shit....really?

I just put it on.

It's on haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This set looks really, really good.

Really fun opening match.

:bjpenn


----------



## KingofKings1524

Excellent first match.


----------



## Mango13

Showstopper said:


> This set looks really, really good.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Prosper

Great ending to that match


----------



## Bret Hart

Thought I'd give this event a shot.

Ordered the PPV, now we wait.

Don't get WGN in Canada


----------



## FITZ

Set up looks nice and it's just impressive to see how many people they got in that arena. Also pretty good first match.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Great finish.


----------



## Mordecay

Audio is kinda shit, other than that it has been pretty good so far


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

It feels special and big.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

I know there’s a 99.99% chance it doesn’t happen, but if you want the extra buys then I’d mark the fuck out for Punk winning the battle royal and going on to face Lethal tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Pharaoh is doing a commercial.

Fucking unreal.


----------



## Mango13

The commercial with cody's dog lmfao


----------



## Black Metal

Is it just me or is the audio in this broadcast echo laced garbage?


----------



## Prosper

I hope CM Punk makes a surprise appearance. Supposedly Cody reached out to him for a non-wrestling appearance?


----------



## Bret Hart

Mordecay said:


> Audio is kinda shit, other than that it has been pretty good so far


TNA was/is the only non-WWE entity that had their production level close to WWE. 

Kind of sucks how these Indy feds can't have something decent, I mean TNA was able to do it why can't they?

Don't even get me started on NJPW.


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, had to go grab something to eat and missed the first match.

Interview with Kenny now, Alicia is so fine :banderas


----------



## FITZ

My money is on Bernard to win the battle royal. 

And they should cut from the free broadcast to the PPV broadcast before he unmasks...


----------



## RapShepard

Stupid direct TV and is going in and out on the channel


----------



## TD Stinger

Ordered the PPV. Of course being the dumbass I am ordered the non HD version :fpalm.

Now I'm just waiting to see if Neville/Pac shows up in the battle royal.


----------



## Dolorian

Black Metal said:


> Is it just me or is the audio in this broadcast echo laced garbage?


Yeah I notice the same issue with the audio here.


----------



## Prosper

Black Metal said:


> Is it just me or is the audio in this broadcast echo laced garbage?


Yeah the audio is kinda bad at times. I thought it was just my stream but it seems like its the broadcast itself


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> Alicia is so fine :banderas





Spoiler: .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First match was fantastic. This video production.

:banderas


----------



## Prosper

Damn I didn't think that Kenny Omega was so bad on the mic. Doesn't sound believable at all


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mango13

Showstopper said:


> First match was fantastic. This video production.
> 
> :banderas



Gotta admit the video production quality is way better then I expected it to be.

Mad Commercials on this pre show, guess it's to be expected though.


----------



## FITZ

The show looks amazing. 

I wish it would sound as good as it looks.


----------



## Even Flow

Dolorian said:


> Alright, had to go grab something to eat and missed the first match.
> 
> Interview with Kenny now, Alicia is so fine :banderas


She sure is :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dalton's jacket :lol


----------



## Mango13

no one in the battle royale got entrance music lol


----------



## Blade Runner

This battle royale is weird as fuck


----------



## Bret Hart

Thought this thread would be more lively.


----------



## Mango13

KYRA BATARA said:


> This battle royale is weird as fuck



Yeah i'm not quite sure what to think of it....


----------



## captainzombie

Do you guys know when this will be airing on NJPW World?

We were walking Woodfield Mall this morning, and the amount of people wearing all different types of Bullet Club tees was quite awesome. I'm jealous that the show sold out in a matter of minutes not being able to get tickets for tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is much better than most WWE Battle Royals.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036021337528168448
Well, with no Neville, there goes my favorite to win. Imagine it will be Colt winning.


----------



## Oneiros

Camera work and especially the audio aren't great.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see if by the main show the audio gets better because it is rather low right now.


----------



## Mordecay

Rainmaker camera angle for the hug, always love that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The ring looks absolutely fantastic. Love logos in rings.

:banderas

God damn, this is a fun battle royal!

That arena is PACKED.

:banderas

Billy Gunn's son.

:lol

This is a really fun Battle Royal.

Holy shit!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was a fun pre-show battle royal!

Man, that's how you do a pre-show!


----------



## Oneiros

The Rainmaker camera shot for the Best Friends hug :lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hahaha Hurricane


----------



## Mango13

Did I hear that correctly? is there a dude in there named Cheeseburger? lmfao

Stand back theres a hurricane coming through :mark:

Dreamer roflol


----------



## Dolorian

What a kick to Hurricane


----------



## Blade Runner

Dolorian said:


> Let's see if by the main show the audio gets better because it is rather low right now.


Yeah, I'm listening with quality headphones and thought that they were failing a few times. Hope that gets fixed.


----------



## dannybosa

:Out


----------



## RapShepard

I Ms that Billy Gunn's actual son or kayfabe son

Lady got her whole cheek out lol


----------



## Prosper

LMAO "SUCK THIS BITCH!!!"


----------



## Dolorian

Bully Ray clearing the ring


----------



## Victor Chaos

Cage embarrassed


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036021484228173824
It ain't a true Indy show without the GOAT :mj2


----------



## Mango13

Why is this 90lb midget still in the match....lol nvm


----------



## Mordecay

Well, this match is a mess


----------



## RapShepard

Why the WWE chair shots lol


----------



## Prosper

holy shit that chick is strong

LOL that Jordan chick has got a nice ass


----------



## Oneiros

One of the most fun battle royals I've seen. Good stuff :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Time to make a drink for the main show


----------



## Dolorian

That was good.

Main show now, hopefully it has better audio.


----------



## Blade Runner

:lmao WTF :lmao


----------



## Black Metal

That was a fun battle royal even though I didn't know probably 75% of the participants.

I'm not watching the main show but hopefully it performs well!


----------



## Mordecay

Flip is All In :mark:


----------



## Corey

Who won the battle royal!?


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Who won the battle royal!?


Flip Gordon of course


----------



## Prosper

I hope CM Punk beats the shit out of Omega and goes to Japan to have a three way feud with Jericho involved. That's the fan fiction speaking of course.


----------



## Corey

MC 16 said:


> Flip Gordon of course


Oh... well fuck. :lol


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> Oh... well fuck. :lol


Can't complain too much, they have been building towards it for months so at least they have that :lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Wrestling fans want an alternative to WWE yet don't want to support the product by purchasing it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bret Hart said:


> Wrestling fans want an alternative to WWE yet don't want to support the product by purchasing it.


Yes, it's those exact same fans


----------



## Mango13

Pyro :mark:


----------



## RKing85

I'm All In!!!!

Let's go!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

:lol

Good on ya Flip.


----------



## Bret Hart

HOpefully this is worth my $39.99


----------



## Corey

:mark:

ALL IN on FITE!!!

LOL "Flip Gordan"


----------



## RKing85

so glad Excaliber is commentating this event. The most underrated commentator in pro wrestling IMO.

Did I miss this opening match get announced at the last minute????


----------



## Robbyfude

The sound sounds fine now, guess it was WGN


----------



## Bret Hart

Audio is horrible.


----------



## TD Stinger

Should have come out as Son of Havoc, lol.


----------



## Corey

MJF vs. Matt Cross? Man I'm not worried about this at all. :lol


----------



## Mango13

Bret Hart said:


> Audio is horrible.


Audio is fine on my end.


----------



## Dolorian

Audio is better now than it was during the kickoff.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Bret Hart said:


> Wrestling fans want an alternative to WWE yet don't want to support the product by purchasing it.


I absolutely purchased this. The ones always bitching about WWE are the ones trying to stream this for free. I appreciate the work it took for them to put this together, so they have my money.


----------



## RKing85

can see why MJF and Colt Cabana are doing the father/son storyline on the indies right now. They could definitely be related facially.

Audio is fine for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

For a guy like Matt Cross who's never been on a big stage before in his long career, this has to feel huge for him.

And for MJF, he'll be a big star in the future.


----------



## Bret Hart

KingofKings1524 said:


> I absolutely purchased this. The ones always bitching about WWE are the ones trying to stream this for free. I appreciate the work it took for them to put this together, so they have my money.


Same, I purchased this as well.

I agree, haha. 

Can't really hear the crowd though, audio has improved but not 100% me thinks.


----------



## Mango13

Spoiler: .


----------



## KingofKings1524

Bret Hart said:


> Same, I purchased this as well.
> 
> I agree, haha.
> 
> Can't really hear the crowd though, audio has improved but not 100% me thinks.


Audio sucked for Zero Hour, but the pay per view is crystal clear for me so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid opener.

Edit: Love that they're doing backstage interviews.


----------



## RKing85

that in the ropes piledriver was pretty sweet. Don't know if I have ever seen that before.

Perfect opener. Not to much, not to little.


----------



## Robbyfude

Pretty good match. Waiting on Omega mostly though


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


Alicia is definitely ALL IN


----------



## TD Stinger

Yay! It's time for the "Arrow Guy." Or as Daniel calls him, "Walmart Batman."

Oh shit he's bringing Prometheus with him! :mark


----------



## RKing85

If I was in my third match ever, Christopher Daniels is the guy I would want as my opponent to carry me through the match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

As someone who enjoys but doesn't closely follow ROH and New Japan etc....who is who in Bullet Club confuses me so much! Steven Ammell is in Bullet Club? I need to keep up more lol


----------



## Robbyfude

Wtf John Mayer?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036030886360375296


----------



## Ham and Egger

Amell needs to work on his selling!


----------



## RKing85

Fite app is getting wonky right now, anyone else having problems?

that table ringside ain't going to stay standing for long. Don't forget about it people.



Robbyfude said:


> Fite app is getting wonky right now, anyone else having problems?


No problems for me, audio or visual wise.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Stephen Amell must be first celeb that i can watch in the ring.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyfude

Amell is already wrestling better than Carmella


----------



## dannybosa

he fell flat on his stomach


----------



## Roxinius

Amells punches make shane look like Ali


----------



## TD Stinger

Amell giving off these Shane McMahon vibes.

Not the most polished buy, but will put his body through anything for the sake of making the match better.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy shit, Amell went ALL IN with that table bump!


----------



## TBreeze

Stephen Amell is absolutely amazing for an actor, love the guy.


----------



## KingofKings1524

For only his third match, Amell did a pretty damn good job.


----------



## RKing85

about as good as I could have hoped for. Glad they went with Daniels getting the win.


----------



## TD Stinger

Maybe went a little longer then it needed to be, but a fun match given Amell's lack of training.

Edit: Tenille! Why the hell isn't she wrestling on this show.


----------



## Mordecay

Decent match from Amell :bjpenn


----------



## dannybosa

Hurts to see wrestlers slowing down as they get older


----------



## Bret Hart

Robbyfude said:


> Amell is already wrestling better than Carmella


When you have to compare Amell to Carmella, it pretty much says it all about how terrible Amell is.


----------



## Mango13

Tenille wens3


----------



## Bret Hart

Pretty boring show so far tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck

Britt Baker using Adam Cole's old ROH music, :lol.


----------



## RKing85

I stepped away for a second. Who's the women's voice in the commentary booth?


----------



## TD Stinger

RKing85 said:


> I stepped away for a second. Who's the women's voice in the commentary booth?


Tenille Dashwood and Mandy Leon.



Also, Tessa..... :homer


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe went a little longer then it needed to be, but a fun match given Amell's lack of training.
> 
> Edit: Tenille! Why the hell isn't she wrestling on this show.


She is recovering from an illness


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030532117057470467


----------



## Mango13

That ass on Tessa though wens3



Spoiler: thirst?


----------



## RKing85

commentators should have been let in a bit more on the matches/rules. (i.e. not knowing if it's a 10 count or a 20 count outside, being surprised when this women's match is under tornado rules)


----------



## Victor Chaos

Tessa better go over everybody tbh.


----------



## Blade Runner

Making It Rain said:


> Tessa better go over everybody tbh.



I agree. 


She's far and away the star of this match.


----------



## Mango13

That pin attempt was sloppy as fuck lol


----------



## TD Stinger

RKing85 said:


> commentators should have been let in a bit more on the matches/rules. (i.e. not knowing if it's a 10 count or a 20 count outside, being surprised when this women's match is under tornado rules)


Ian's having a bad night between that saying "we're going backstage to Christopher Daniels" only to go to Magnus.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tessa went reckless with that dive.


----------



## TheJockSays

On the bright side I haven’t saw that shmuck ringside in a Metz jersey yet.


----------



## Mordecay

Tessa botched that tornillo dive


----------



## RKing85

I knew Tessa was no longer with Ricochet, but just now found out she is with Daga now.


----------



## TD Stinger

I only really care for Tessa, but all the women are doing pretty good despite a botch here and there.


----------



## Mango13

Did Chelsea Green just do Zack Ryder's boot thing? I know they are dating and everything but LOL


----------



## Mordecay

Well, that was awkward, doing the Broski boot with Tenille on commentary, since she also used to to date Ryder


----------



## RKing85

Tessa been off on a few notable occasions in this match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I love Tessa.


----------



## Blade Runner

RKing85 said:


> Tessa been off on a few notable occasions in this match.


Well she's not exactly working with the best of the best, to be fair.


----------



## TD Stinger

A fucking Canadian Destroyer? Well, they're definitely pulling out all the stops for this one.


----------



## RKing85

wonky finish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tremendous match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Annnnnnnd I don’t think that was supposed to happen.


----------



## Dolorian

Hmmm botched finish?


----------



## TBreeze

Great match, terrible finish


----------



## Mordecay

That botched finish :lmao

Decent match, not "This is awesome" worthy though


----------



## Taroostyles

Really good match with a bad finish


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Tessa remembers me of Chyna a little bit.
Emma should have been in the match imo.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

As someone who doesn't watch like any indy shit, this show has been pretty good so far. Glad I decided to watch it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fat Ass Masa!

:mark :mark :mark

Shit. They're doing Cody vs. Aldis now? That shocks me.


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> As someone who doesn't watch like any indy shit, this show has been pretty good so far. Glad I decided to watch it.


Same, I don't watch any of it either but show has been good.


----------



## TheJockSays

This chick on commentary looks spitting image of Nikki bella


----------



## Robbyfude

Im surprised WWE didn't sign Blanchard but signed Sarah Logan.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This isn't the main event!? GTFOH


----------



## Taroostyles

I have to say the packages and the production value is tremendous


----------



## FITZ

I don’t think that match was supposed to end there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These video packages are really fucking good. I'm stunned at the production value tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Shit, Cody looks like he's about to cry.

What a moment for him.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mango13 said:


> As someone who doesn't watch like any indy shit, this show has been pretty good so far. Glad I decided to watch it.



I'm so-so on it so far. A lot of weirdness and amateurish-looking shit, but there's also been a handful of pretty cool moments.


Giving me a big TNA circa - 2010 PPV vibe.


----------



## Mango13

Brandi wens3


----------



## Taroostyles

Brandi looks UNREAL. Holy fuck.


----------



## KingofKings1524

This just feels like a big time moment.


----------



## Robbyfude

Im surprised Cody's hair hasn't fallen out with him changing the dye every few weeks


----------



## AngryConsumer

Brandi tho.... :homer


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi :homer

Said this once and I say it again: Cody doesn't deserve such an awesome theme


----------



## Dolorian

Damn that girl with Cody...Brandi you say? :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

The entrances and presentation make this match feel huge. Hopefully it follows through in the ring.


----------



## RKing85

love these MMA/boxing style entrances.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Everyone has a good theme, such the opposite of WWE.

:banderas

These entrances are excellent. Big fight feel.

This is so much better than 'Stardust.'

:mj4


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This feels epic to me.
Especially the entrances.

Jarrett and DDP [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Spoiler: random















Earl Hebner :mark:



Taroostyles said:


> Brandi looks UNREAL. Holy fuck.





Spoiler: .

















Spoiler: .


----------



## Robbyfude

Man if Cody wins, the roof will explode off this place


----------



## Roxinius

is Hebner having a stroke?


----------



## RKing85

I have to say, Cody with a swing and a miss on the tights.

Those are terrible.

Who's idea was it to give Earl the mic???


----------



## captainzombie

Roxinius said:


> is Hebner having a stroke?


Hebner being there, I hope there is no stupid screwjob.


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Everyone has a good theme, such the opposite of WWE.
> 
> :banderas




Lol come on. WWE has some great themes. 



I think that Cody's theme sucks, personally :draper2



The entrances were very well done, though.


----------



## Robbyfude

Roxinius said:


> is Hebner having a stroke?


He's almost 70, im surprised he can still referee


----------



## Continuum

people getting excited about hebner. what a world.


----------



## Taroostyles

She is stunning that dress is just not right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Lol come on. WWE has some great themes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Cody's theme sucks, personally :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> The entrances were very well done, though.


They have some good themes. Most are trash, though.


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


Stunning.


----------



## sbuch

Is this a work ?


----------



## Robbyfude

Please let that be a worked X


----------



## TD Stinger

Diamond Cutter!

Edit: Cody with that blade job. Going for that Ric Flair/Dusty Rhodes look with the blood and the blonde hair.

And shit Aldis landed on his head with that Powerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DDP. :mark:

"Yoga" chants :lmao This has been such a great crowd.

DIAMONDCUTTER.

:mark:

A wrestling company that doesn't stop a match due to blood.

:bjpenn


----------



## Chris90

DDP is the man


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


Moutherwatering



Spoiler: take it to WOW already


----------



## RKing85

now we know why Cody wore white tights. So they can be red at the end.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, As always the smoke and mirrors in Cody matches


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


FUCK! 

She's the hottest woman in Wrestling, seeing her is worth the £40 fee.


----------



## Firefighter9050

DDP hitting the diamond cutter, awesome lol


----------



## Robbyfude

Loving this match so far. I figured it was going to be meh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This match is waaaaaay better than I was expecting from these two.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Tonight is a botchfest

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

honestly, fans as not into this match as I thought they would be.


----------



## TD Stinger

"You heathen!"

I mean, it's kind of Brandi's own fault.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aldis did the right thing driving his elbow through Brandi. She had no business being in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay

Always the bullshit in Cody's matches :lmao


----------



## captainzombie

Mordecay said:


> Always the bullshit in Cody's matches :lmao


Hell, Jarrett was on the ring apron so you know he has some kind of influence in this match full of shenanigans.


----------



## Mr. Rogers

Underwhelming show thus far.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Aldis won why the fuck is the ref not counting?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Sloppy and underwhelming finish


----------



## TD Stinger

What a moment for Cody.

Pretty good match. Better than I gave it credit for, especially from Aldis.


----------



## Mordecay

That anticlimatic finish lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No spammed signature moves numerous times.

Tears of joy.

That was good, and will probably be the worst match on the card.

:lmao

Refreshing to have a title match that doesn't end with a shitty finisher, let alone numerous finishers per match. Very well booked.


----------



## RapShepard

that was overbooked with a lame finish


----------



## RKing85

that was pretty meh to be honest.


----------



## Mango13

Was a pretty meh finish imo.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was better than I expected


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> Was a pretty meh finish imo.


It was, the ending sequence was sloppy and the actual finish underwhelming.


----------



## TheJockSays

That bulldog v bret finish from Wembley


----------



## Robbyfude

That was a good match.


----------



## Jedah

I thought this match was supposed to be the main event?


----------



## FITZ

Not enough spots and flips. Terrible match. 

Hoping the sarcasm was sensed. I loved that.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The botched alabama slam
Ref not counting despite rhodes laying on aldis.
The finish


So many minuses...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MC

Not a good match tbh but Cody winning the title is a great moment. Happy for him

roud


----------



## Mordecay

The best part of the match were the entrances and Brandi's outfit :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FITZ said:


> Not enough spots and flips. Terrible match.
> 
> Hoping the sarcasm was sensed. I loved that.


Enjoyed the pace they cut, too.


----------



## Blade Runner

Match was alright. Nothing special.



Happy for Cody, though. He must be overcome with emotion.


----------



## The High King

this has been worse than a wwe ppv.
Any wonder the skinny flip gordon and the useless cody rhodes and all the indie darlings are not in the wwe because they lack talent, charisma and only virginal mark could like this trash.
we have okada and omega to come in predictable wins.
Good luck on repeating this next year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Even the commentators are better than WWE's.

:trips8

No empty seats at this show. Look at that crowd.

:bjpenn



RapShepard said:


> Yeah but that ending was bleh, but different strokes for different folk


Same ending as Bret/Bulldog SummerSlam '92 in Wembley. Loved it. What a fucking moment that was. 

:mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Refreshing to have a title match that doesn't end with a shitty finisher, let alone numerous finishers per match. Very well booked.


Yeah but that ending was bleh, but different strokes for different folk


----------



## Mango13

The High King said:


> this has been worse than a wwe ppv.


Please send me whatever it is you are smoking, because it seems to be some good shit.


----------



## The High King

I have not paid for this stream and I feel like I have been robbed


----------



## Mordecay

Showstopper said:


> Even the commentators are better than WWE's.
> 
> :trips8


Tbf that's not hard. And Excalibur is one of the best commentators in the business, certainly the most underrated


----------



## Robbyfude

Showstopper said:


> Even the commentators are better than WWE's.
> 
> :trips8


It is nice not to hear "THE BIG DAWG" "THE BOSS" "MONSTER IN THE BANK" 20 times during a match


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Even the commentators are better than WWE's.
> 
> :trips8



Mauro Ranallo pisses on this guy from a helicopter.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that match told a great story and had that old school title feel. It wasn't an all time classic but it was good.


----------



## captainzombie

Callis is a working machine.


----------



## RapShepard

Being The Elite is corny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mordecay said:


> Tbf that's not hard. And Excalibur is one of the best commentators in the business, certainly the most underrated


It isn't. It's just refreshing to get to enjoy some high quality commentating without a million plugs and whatnot.

Wrestlers with character? What is this world?

:lol

Penelope.

:trips8


----------



## RKing85

this match.....some shit is going to go down.


----------



## The High King

the wwe is shit but this has equaled it.
I expected better from ROH who usually put on a decent enough show.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Same ending as Bret/Bulldog SummerSlam '92 in Wembley. Loved it. What a fucking moment that was.
> 
> :mark:


oh I know it was, but I ain't like. But shout out to you, you seem to really love the show


----------



## Roxinius

The High King said:


> I have not paid for this stream and I feel like I have been robbed


everyone is allowed an opinion no matter how shitty and wrong it is


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Even the commentators are better than WWE's.
> 
> :trips8


No they're not.

They're decent at best.


----------



## FITZ

Showstopper said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but that ending was bleh, but different strokes for different folk
> 
> 
> 
> Same ending as Bret/Bulldog SummerSlam '92 in Wembley. Loved it. What a fucking moment that was.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Bret/Bulldog had no flips.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

The High King said:


> this has been worse than a wwe ppv.
> Any wonder the skinny flip gordon and the useless cody rhodes and all the indie darlings are not in the wwe because they lack talent, charisma and only virginal mark could like this trash.
> we have okada and omega to come in predictable wins.
> Good luck on repeating this next year


Cope harded, 'E drone


----------



## Bret Hart

KYRA BATARA said:


> Mauro Ranallo pisses on this guy from a helicopter.


Along with Corey Graves who shits on these commentators from a helicopter.


----------



## Mordecay

110% chances of Joe Ryan's resurrection in this match


----------



## Blade Runner

Bret Hart said:


> Along with Corey Graves who shits on these commentators from a helicopter.


Not a fan of Graves tbh lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Mauro Ranallo pisses on this guy from a helicopter.


I was referring to the main roster, bro.

:lol

BTW, why are you and some others watching something you're clearly not enjoying?



Bret Hart said:


> Along with Corey Graves who shits on these commentators from a helicopter.


LOL, no. BTW, why are you watching something you're not enjoying??

What a move.

:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

The only good match on this PPV was the women's match and that ended with a botch. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

the fact they try to weave the absurd parts of being the elite is just idk lol. It's definitely creative, but it's feeling bad stupid, not fun stupid


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> I was referring to the main roster, bro.
> 
> :lol
> 
> BTW, why are you and some others watching something you're clearly not enjoying?


Same reason why some shit on WWE yet watch it.


----------



## RapShepard

Is flipping the bird the new superkick lol


----------



## Bret Hart

The pacing for the Cody match was awful.


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> I was referring to the main roster, bro.
> 
> :lol
> 
> BTW, why are you and some others watching something you're clearly not enjoying?



Pot calling the kettle black? :lol


I never said that I wasn't enjoying it. You probably missed the post where I said that there's been a handful of cool moments so far. 


Seems like every second comment you make is about how this PPV is better than WWE. Lol we get it man.


----------



## TD Stinger

I want Cracker Barrell breakfast now.


----------



## RKing85

lol at the cracker barrel product placement.


----------



## RapShepard

nice chair spot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Pot calling the kettle black? :lol
> 
> 
> I never said that I wasn't enjoying it. You probably missed the post where I said that there's been a handful of cool moments.
> 
> 
> Seems like every second comment you make is how this PPV is better than WWE. Lol we get it man


I figured I'd ask since I see you asking others that about WWE all of the time. :shrug

Oh, shit what spot.

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Yeah can those WWE fanboys just leave. Like they say if some don't like WWE


Let them stay. The irony is fantastic.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

This match has been FUN.

Page is so good.

DAMN. That was incredible.

:mark:

That's right, boys. I'm enjoying something. Heaven forbid..


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Showstopper said:


> I was referring to the main roster, bro.
> 
> :lol
> 
> BTW, why are you and some others watching something you're clearly not enjoying?


Yeah can those WWE fanboys just leave. Like they say if some don't like WWE


----------



## Robbyfude

Fucking cracker barrel lmao


----------



## Mango13

Cracker Barrel lol


----------



## Donnie

BAD BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> I figured I'd ask since I see you asking others that about WWE all of the time. :shrug



To be fair;


I ask that about those that spend years watching the WWE weekly and come online with rarely any positive things to say. I wouldn't say that about someone watching a single WWE PPV and not enjoying it.


----------



## The High King

KYRA BATARA said:


> Seems like every second comment you make is about how this PPV is better than WWE. Lol we get it man.


for the marks this ppv is wank material.
They wont admit it has been crap so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> To be fair;
> 
> 
> I ask that about those that spend years watching the WWE weekly and come online with rarely any positive things to say. I wouldn't say that about someone watching a single WWE PPV and not enjoying it.


They've probably been fans of said company for decades and want to see it get better, especially since they certainly have the talent roster to be great. Some just have HOPE.


----------



## Bret Hart

The High King said:


> for the marks this ppv is wank material.
> They wont admit it has been crap so far


It's been boring as fuck.

This hardcore match though has been decent.


----------



## Continuum

The High King said:


> for the marks this ppv is wank material.
> They wont admit it has been crap so far


Showstopper doing all he can to make this sound like an epic ppv. kinda feel bad for the guy...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Continuum said:


> Showstopper doing all he can to make this sound like an epic ppv. kinda feel bad for the guy...


Epic? Nah, not yet at least. But damn good and much better production values than I thought? Fuck YEAH, boyyyy. Not a bad match yet.


----------



## RKing85

the burning hammer onto the ladder didn't look as impressive as it sounds.


----------



## Bret Hart

Continuum said:


> Showstopper doing all he can to make this sound like an epic ppv. kinda feel bad for the guy...


:lol 

Showstopper marking out over the anything and everything.


----------



## RapShepard

the ladder not breaking makes it look more brutal


----------



## The High King

Bret Hart said:


> It's been boring as fuck.
> 
> This hardcore match though has been decent.


the wwe sucks, but so does this overall.
I had possibly set expectations higher and so far has been awful stuff bar a few odd spots


----------



## MC

So are you people going at actual talk about the show or just take digs and argue about WWE?


----------



## Mango13

Penelope wens3


----------



## RapShepard

lmao that was good silly


----------



## Desecrated

Showstopper is right. Too much insecurity bursting through. People too determined to "even the score".


----------



## Bret Hart

That was a pretty nice stunner.


----------



## TD Stinger

I didn't see much of Penelope until recently, but damn! In more ways than 1.


----------



## eXcecution3r

Wait are people saying this PPV has been crap so far? 

This PPV has been the best PPV I've seen in a LOOONG time (wrestling-wise). I'm actually enjoying EVERY match in this. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## Continuum

The High King said:


> the wwe sucks, but so does this overall.
> I had possibly set expectations higher and so far has been awful stuff bar a few odd spots


ALL IN...the over hype.


----------



## Robbyfude

Damn this match is match of the night so far


----------



## Mordecay

Penelope :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These guys are killing it.


----------



## Bret Hart

The High King said:


> the wwe sucks, but so does this overall.
> I had possibly set expectations higher and so far has been awful stuff bar a few odd spots


Same, WWE does suck but at least you got NXT which is better than this 100x.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m really enjoying it and the best is yet to come. To each their own.


----------



## Blade Runner

MC 16 said:


> So are you people going at actual talk about the show or just take digs and argue about WWE?



Multitasking.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> I didn't see much of Penelope until recently, but damn! In more ways than 1.


Yeah Penelope...


----------



## Bret Hart

eXcecution3r said:


> Wait are people saying this PPV has been crap so far?
> 
> This PPV has been the best PPV I've seen in a LOOONG time (wrestling-wise). I'm actually enjoying EVERY match in this. Different strokes for different folks I guess


If you think this is the best PPV you've ever watched then I don't think you've ever watched NXT Take Overs.... 

I suggest you catch some of the Take Overs.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fuck that spot was reckless.


----------



## Roxinius

Bret Hart said:


> Same, WWE does suck but at least you got NXT which is better than this 100x.


if its so bad then stop watching it simple solution


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jesus...


----------



## RKing85

oh jeez. Janela JUST made it to the first table off that powerbomb from the upper ramp. That could have gone very bad.


----------



## dannybosa

HES DEAD


----------



## Bret Hart

TD Stinger said:


> Fuck that spot was reckless.


Yeah didn't hit it right, a botch.

Should've gone through both tables.


----------



## Mordecay

That powerbomb was a bit short


----------



## Robbyfude

Holy fuck that power bomb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Dolorian

Damn, crazy spot


----------



## Blade Runner

That looked like it hurt.


----------



## Bret Hart

Roxinius said:


> if its so bad then stop watching it simple solution


I paid $39.99 for this. So no. 

Had high expectations but it's been a dud so far


----------



## RapShepard

Desecrated said:


> Showstopper is right. Too much insecurity bursting through. People too determined to "even the score".


Only insecurity is Showstopper having to stress how much he's enjoying it more than WWE stuff.


----------



## Continuum

Bret Hart said:


> I paid $39.99 for this. So no.
> 
> Had high expectations but it's been a dud so far


Fuck....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

eXcecution3r said:


> Wait are people saying this PPV has been crap so far?
> 
> This PPV has been the best PPV I've seen in a LOOONG time (wrestling-wise). I'm actually enjoying EVERY match in this. Different strokes for different folks I guess


Tonights event is a botchfest + shit finishes.

Didnt watched the opener but Amell vs Daniels was okay despite the botched moonsault and Amells rookieness.
The womens match was good. The finish not so much.
Cody vs Aldis had his moments.
The botched Alabama Slam and the ending made me cringe.


Hope Omega vs Pentagon saves the show

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart

RapShepard said:


> Only insecurity is Showstopper having to stress how much he's enjoying it more than WWE stuff.


He's like the Michael Cole with Vince in his ear equivalent right now.


----------



## Roxinius

Bret Hart said:


> I paid $39.99 for this. So no.
> 
> Had high expectations *but it's been a dud so far*


in your opinion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy fuck, Penelope. :lmao :lmao

That was hilarious.


----------



## grassfinn

Eh, Triplemania was way better than this so far.


----------



## Blade Runner

Page wasn't exactly shy with that superkick. Yikes.


----------



## Bret Hart

Continuum said:


> Fuck....


Yeah, I give Cody props for promoting the hell out of this event but it's failed to deliver so far.


----------



## Continuum

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Tonights event is a botchfest + shit finishes.
> 
> Didnt watched the opener but Amell vs Daniels was okay despite the botched moonsault and Amells rookieness.
> The womens match was good. The finish not so much.
> Cody vs Aldis had his moments.
> The botched Alabama Slam and the ending made me cringe.
> 
> 
> Hope Omega vs Pentagon saves the show
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Omega involved = instant 10 stars from meltzer. PPV OF THE YEAR AWARD etc


----------



## Mr. Rogers

This has been the most entertaining match of the night thus far. Penelope's quite the looker; she should be in the big leagues.


----------



## RKing85

nice finish. Would have bet the house on Joey Ryan appearing before the match was over.


----------



## Bret Hart

That was a great finish.


----------



## Mango13

HOLY FUCK :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

These fuckers tried to kill each other. Hell of a match.

Lights out!


----------



## RapShepard

that was fun for a weird storyline


----------



## Continuum

Bret Hart said:


> Yeah, I give Cody props for promoting the hell out of this event but it's failed to deliver so far.


i was gonna get this but then i saw Cody on the poster and was like... LAWL!


----------



## Mordecay

Joey is dead, that's 2 murders for Hangsman


----------



## MOBELS

Showstopper said:


> Refreshing to have a title match that doesn't end with a shitty finisher, let alone numerous finishers per match. Very well booked.


Roll up finish on what is the equivalent of the indys scene's Wrestlemania = absolute shit.


----------



## Robbyfude

Hangman Page adding a second man to his body count


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hell of a match. Hell of a finish.

2 hours in and I'm completely engaged. That hasn't been the case anyother time this year.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

LMAO this is fun!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy shit! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

There are people dressed in Penis costumes.

This is the most stupid yet awesome thing I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## Mango13

...........

This Joey Ryan guy is on another level of cringe....wtf is this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOBELS said:


> Roll up finish on what is the equivalent of the indys scene's Wrestlemania = absolute shit.


Not at all. Loved it.

Joey. :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Taker is spinning in his grave :lmao


----------



## Robbyfude

Lol holy shit


----------



## Blade Runner

Joey Ryan :lmao


Love that guy


----------



## Bret Hart

What's so special about Joey Ryan? I don't watch this Indy stuff, so not familiar.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Bret Hart said:


> What's so special about Joey Ryan? I don't watch this Indy stuff, so not familiar.


He has a penis that can wrestle.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner

The dick spot is stupid though.


----------



## RKing85

that post match was ridiculous.

Can't tell if it was good ridiculous or bad ridiculous.


----------



## EC3$$

KYRA BATARA said:


> The dick spot is stupid though.


Better than Superman punch


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

If some of you don't watch Being the Elite then you might not understand this. But that's your fault


----------



## Mordecay

That was exactly what I expected


----------



## Dolorian

What...


----------



## Amber B

:sodone

Rest in Penis. 
I can't :lmao


----------



## The High King

Even the wwe would not be this bad.
Virginal marks love this penis stuff since most are gay anyway.
This is why its bingo hall indy shit


----------



## Mordecay

"REST IN PENIS" :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Mango13 said:


> This Joey Ryan guy is on another level of cringe....wtf is this shit.


LMAO you don't know Joey Ryan. Pls stop watching now


----------



## TD Stinger

Brandi! Again!

Thank you Flip!


----------



## Firefighter9050

Showstopper said:


> Hell of a match. Hell of a finish.
> 
> 2 hours in and I'm completely engaged. That hasn't been the case anyother time this year.


Agreed i think the show has been spectacular


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> that post match was ridiculous.
> 
> Can't tell if it was good ridiculous or bad ridiculous.


good, it's clearly tongue and cheek. It won me over in absurdity


----------



## Roxinius

The High King said:


> Even the wwe would not be this bad.
> Virginal marks love this penis stuff since most are gay anyway.
> This is why its bingo hall indy shit


then shut it off and go get you some preparation h for your butt hurt


----------



## The High King

my teenage son is bigger than this wimp looking flip gordon.
I have had enough of this bingo hall bonanza


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE MACHO MAN LIVES! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Mysteriobiceps said:


> LMAO you don't know Joey Ryan. Pls stop watching now


I've heard of his name, this is the first real indy show I've watched so it's the first time i'm being exposed to his childish retarded gimmick.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Macho Man

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyfude

The High King said:


> Even the wwe would not be this bad.
> Virginal marks love this penis stuff since most are gay anyway.
> This is why its bingo hall indy shit


Glad to have you watching the show with us Vince, i know Dunn is annoyed at the lack of camera cuts


----------



## dannybosa

HOLY SHYT BLACK MACHISMO SNKFASFS


----------



## Blade Runner

Really not feeling this Flip Gordon shit



but HOLY FUCK BLACK MACHISMO :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lanny Poffo!!!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Another great moment.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

The High King said:


> my teenage son is bigger than this wimp looking flip gordon.
> I have had enough of this bingo hall bonanza


10k sell out in less than 30 mins. This stuff is over.


----------



## The High King

Robbyfude said:


> Glad to have you watching the show with us Vince, i know Dunn is annoyed at the lack of camera cuts


Disliking this indy rubbish thats only fit for virginal marks does not make me a wwe fan.
That is shit also.
If I hurt your feelings it was a bonus.


----------



## RKing85

this show has not lived up to what I was hoping for so far. Let's hope these last 4 matches achieve.


----------



## Blade Runner

This is where I've popped the most all night, by far.


----------



## RapShepard

Mysteriobiceps said:


> LMAO you don't know Joey Ryan. Pls stop watching now


Lol isn't one of the points of this show to draw new eyes to the wrestling world outside of WWE?


----------



## Roxinius

The High King said:


> Disliking this indy rubbish thats only fit for virginal marks does not make me a wwe fan.
> That is shit also.
> If I hurt your feelings it was a bonus.


seems like the only one with hurt feeling here is you with as much bitching as you're doing or is it just your time of the month?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Mega Powers handshake.

:lmao


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

The only thing better than this show going on right now is the desperate damage control of 'E drones :vince7


----------



## Ham and Egger

Flip gets on the card and is booked higher on the card than Cody. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Lethal is too good.

Even working like Savage. :lol

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RKing85

Brandi really needs to stay the fuck out of the ring.


----------



## Blade Runner

:lmao


Those Macho Man spots are killing me


----------



## Mr. Rogers

These crowd shots are making me embarrassed to be a pro wrestling fan. I know wrestling fans are on the lower rung of the social ladder, but two-thirds of the people in the arena look like they're straight off of the Family Watchdog website.


----------



## Mordecay

Bad Girl :bjpenn



Spoiler: more thirst


----------



## The High King

This show was hyped to fuck, and has been awful.
Bad enough wwe is shit, but this has has been shit.

Thankfully NXT and most NJPW provides some quality.
goodnight , cant tolerate any more of this rubbish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The High King said:


> This show was hyped to fuck, and has been awful.
> Bad enough wwe is shit, but this has has been shit.
> 
> Thankfully NXT and most NJPW provides some quality.
> goodnight , cant tolerate any more of this rubbish


That's the second time you've said you were leaving but stayed. Seems like you're enjoying it to me.


----------



## Robbyfude

Fucking love Lethal


----------



## grassfinn

Majmo_Mendez said:


> The only thing better than this show going on right now is the desperate damage control of 'E drones :vince7


/asp/ lingo outside of /asp/ is a no go


----------



## Mango13

Can someone thread ban High King already?


----------



## Roxinius

The High King said:


> This show was hyped to fuck, and has been awful.
> Bad enough wwe is shit, but this has has been shit.
> 
> Thankfully NXT and most NJPW provides some quality.
> goodnight , cant tolerate any more of this rubbish


this isnt the airport no need to announce your departure just go away


----------



## Continuum

Mango13 said:


> Can someone thread ban High King already?


on it, Brah.


----------



## RapShepard

Majmo_Mendez said:


> The only thing better than this show going on right now is the desperate damage control of 'E drones :vince7


there's only one person in here that's actually hating the show tho lol. Everybodyy else is feeling it's meh to awesome.


----------



## Robbyfude

The High King said:


> This show was hyped to fuck, and has been awful.
> Bad enough wwe is shit, but this has has been shit.
> 
> Thankfully NXT and most NJPW provides some quality.
> goodnight , cant tolerate any more of this rubbish


Looking at your post history you also shit on New Japan and NXT. Nice gimmick account you have there


----------



## Mango13

Spoiler: endless thirst


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tessa and Penelope.

:bjpenn

No one does the elbow like Savage, but Jay's is decent.

Yeah, Randy's elbow is definitely better. :lol

This is fun, crowd is great, too.


----------



## TD Stinger

This does seem like a match where crowd fatigue is starting to set in. Still good, but I feel like people are ready for the main events at this point.


----------



## RKing85

Lethal's top rope elbow is garbage. Looks like shit.


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> Can someone thread ban High King already?


why? let him whine, hating and whinning about the show shouldn't be kickout worthy


----------



## Bret Hart

Lame


----------



## RapShepard

Damn Lethal you can't sell that racist bald cowards shit lol


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> why? let him whine, hating and whinning about the show shouldn't be kickout worthy


it's annoying as shit to read and i'm to lazy to put him on ignore.


----------



## Dolorian

This match is dragging.


----------



## Continuum

lethal still cant get over on his own?


----------



## RKing85

Like I have said for pretty much every match so far on this card......that was fine.


----------



## Blade Runner

TD Stinger said:


> This does seem like a match where crowd fatigue is starting to set in. Still good, but I feel like people are ready for the main events at this point.


I feel like the event overall could've been better paced. There's moments where the show is dragging, which is naturally going to happen when you try the "everything but the kitchen sink" approach.


Not a bad show so far, though. I think it's decent, with a handful of cool moments to make up for the weirdness / dullness.


----------



## Stormbringer

Showstopper said:


> That's the second time you've said you were leaving but stayed. Seems like you're enjoying it to me.


Or he's trolling....

I just popped into the thread and I gotta ask. Why are people unfamiliar with Bullet Club, ROH and NJPW lore watching a show that heavily features them? Why watch if you're only here to complain?


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> it's annoying as shit to read and i'm to lazy to put him on ignore.


I agree he feels silly, but a ban for strongly expressing not enjoying the show is silly


----------



## Taroostyles

Good match not great but solid.


----------



## Robbyfude

Colt Cabana!


----------



## dannybosa

i thought Bully had to retire due to concussions


----------



## Bret Hart

LoL, The Shield powerbomb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stormbringer said:


> Or he's trolling....
> 
> I just popped into the thread and I gotta ask. Why are people unfamiliar with Bullet Club, ROH and NJPW lore watching a show that heavily features them? Why watch if you're only here to complain?


They're not happy that this PPV even happened to begin with. Or that it sold out, as well. They're just here to try to make sure others don't enjoy it as much to save face for WWE. Very obvious.

At least for people who watch WWE but don't love it these days, those fans have a history with it and WANT to see it get better (like me). But these guys don't have a history with these guys/show, so, yeah. It's obvious. Doesn't matter, though. They can't prevent me from enjoying it at all. If anything, it adds to my enjoyment because it lets you know that this show is doing it's job, especially for a group of guys doing their FIRST PPV EVER.


----------



## TD Stinger

Omega vs. Pentagon. Now THIS was the match I was looking most forward too.


----------



## Dolorian

Omega next.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

And whats the main event?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

This is easily my most anticipated match. Huge Pentagon fan.


----------



## Dolorian

VitoCorleoneX said:


> And whats the main event?


I read on twitter it was the Young Bucks' match.


----------



## RKing85

I have high expectations for this one.


----------



## Mordecay

I thought this was the semi main? They still have the Okada match and the 6 men tag


----------



## safc-scotty

Struggled to get into this too much so far. It's been a perfectly good show but I just don't watch ROH or BTE so I'm not as invested as others. Really excited for Pentagon/Omega and the 6 man though :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life

Nothing on this show will top Cody's title win! So proud of him! Congratulations Cody!


----------



## Blade Runner

Expecting this to be good.



Love me some Pentagon Jr!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

RapShepard said:


> Lol isn't one of the points of this show to draw new eyes to the wrestling world outside of WWE?


Yeah one of the reasons. But this is also for "hardcore fans". Considering lots of the storylines were built in Being the Elite series.

but Joey Ryan is what it is. It's like discussing Irish Whip. No need to complain at this point anymore.


----------



## Dolorian

This should be a good one.


----------



## RapShepard

Stormbringer said:


> Or he's trolling....
> 
> I just popped into the thread and I gotta ask. Why are people unfamiliar with Bullet Club, ROH and NJPW lore watching a show that heavily features them? Why watch if you're only here to complain?


isn't one of the purposes of this show is to bring new eyes to wrestling outside of WWE? What are you only suppose to watch if you 

A. know everything about ROH and NJPW

or

B. are going to praise everything

Outside of High King everybody with complaints seems reasonable


----------



## Mordecay

Does anyone else find weird that the only champions that can come out with their titles (besides Aldis) were the ROH champions? Neither Tessa or Kenny are bringing their belts with them, but Lethal and the Briscoes did. I wonder if that was part of the deal.


----------



## Mr. Rogers

I'd rate the show 3.5/10 thus far. Let's see if these final matches can raise it up to a respectable 6/10.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Britt using the greatest theme in professional wrestling history


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Britt using the greatest theme in professional wrestling history


Jeez how far behind are you :lmao


----------



## RKing85

has anybody heard an update on Kenny's heel over the last couple of weeks?


----------



## RapShepard

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Yeah one of the reasons. But this is also for "hardcore fans". Considering lots of the storylines were built in Being the Elite series.
> 
> but Joey Ryan is what it is. It's like discussing Irish Whip. No need to complain at this point anymore.


Fair enough on Joey Ryan being what it is. But saying folk shouldn't watch if they don't know him sounds counterproductive to getting folk into wrestling outside WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh god, Brock Lesnar guy is there.

:lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Liking this Pentagon/Omega Match already.


----------



## Continuum

Showstopper said:


> Oh god, Brock Lesnar guy is there.
> 
> :lmao


WWE sent their most experienced guy to kill this show from the inside.


----------



## Stormbringer

Showstopper said:


> Oh god, Brock Lesnar guy is there.


I thought he was a WWE employee!


----------



## RapShepard

Wish this was a street figh too, seeing if Omega could kayfabe match Pentagon's hardcore would've beeen fun


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

A great success for selling out this event in 30 min. It's a quality evening of wrestling. But honestly? Will this be any competition for WWE? No it won't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Omega is so explosive.


----------



## Continuum

GimmeABreakJess said:


> A great success for selling out this event in 30 min. It's a quality evening of wrestling. But honestly? Will this be* any competition for WWE?* No it won't.


Vince allowed this to happen. i bet he was pretty close to snapping his fingers tho.


----------



## KingofKings1524

These two are fucking killing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match.


----------



## Dolorian

Hehehe cursing at Omega in Spanish :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Cradle piledriver onto the apron...

Fuuuuckkkk


----------



## RapShepard

GimmeABreakJess said:


> A great success for selling out this event in 30 min. It's a quality evening of wrestling. But honestly? Will this be any competition for WWE? No it won't.


I don't think the event is trying to compete with WWE as much as it's trying to see how far non-WWE stuff can go


----------



## Blade Runner

OMG

That package driver looked like it crippled him :/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Insane cradle piledriver on the apron. Fuck.


----------



## RapShepard

spamming V-triggers like they're Superman punches


----------



## Mordecay

What a great match


----------



## TD Stinger

This match has turned into something pretty damn good. I would complain that Omega kicked out of a 2nd Package Piledriver, but at least they told the story of Penta not hooking the leg.


----------



## Dolorian

Best match of the night


----------



## Bret Hart

Omega/Reigns Wrestlemania 35


----------



## RKing85

finally something that is meeting my expectations.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Damn, how was that not the main event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Much better than anything else I've seen this year in WWE.


----------



## Blade Runner

Very entertaining match.


----------



## safc-scotty

Yep, easily MOTN. Great stuff!


----------



## TD Stinger

It's gotta be Neville! Who is it!


----------



## Mordecay

****1/2 and MOTN so far


----------



## Dolorian

Bret Hart said:


> Omega/Reigns Wrestlemania 35


Doubt it happens there but that would be a great one.


----------



## Roxinius

fucking outstanding match


----------



## Robbyfude

Those two were never going to put on a bad match


----------



## RapShepard

no sold the arm break shit lol. Great match though 4 stars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GREAT stuff.


----------



## Mr. Rogers

That was nothing special. I expected more from this Omega kid.


----------



## Dolorian

Well it is on Okada now to top that. Match of the night.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah, Jericho. Definitely didn't expect this.

If only Naito was here.


----------



## Mango13

Jericho :mark:


----------



## dannybosa

I was told Jericho had a fozzy concert tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

GOAT Jericho! :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JERICHO!!!!

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## TD Stinger

Great moment.

But all of that for Jericho's cruise. LOL.


----------



## RapShepard

thought that would be punk


----------



## Mordecay

Oh boy, Vince won't be happy about this


----------



## Blade Runner

RapShepard said:


> thought that would be punk



Same.


If there was ever a spot for Punk to appear, it was right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So much better than "List" Jericho.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Man, Y2J with long hair and long tights makes him look 15 years younger.

I want one more run of that in WWE please.


----------



## Roxinius

long hair y2j looks so much better


----------



## virus21

Mordecay said:


> Oh boy, Vince won't be happy about this


Who cares? Vince has been making us unhappy for years now.


----------



## Taroostyles

Funny the way the mask looked it really looked like Punk. 

And Penta/Kenny delivered. Easily MOTN.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Much better than anything else I've seen this year in WWE.


Gargano/Ciampa was better


----------



## Mordecay

KingofKings1524 said:


> Damn, how was that not the main event?


According to Being the Elite, Omega didn't want to be on the main event


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Penta/Kenny was good, Jericho surprise was alright.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Pentagon/Omega was a great match. Probably one of the most entertaining ones from the time I've been watching this.

Jericho appearing was a nice touch though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> Gargano/Ciampa was better


Again, MAIN ROSTER. And, they're certainly comparable.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mordecay said:


> Oh boy, Vince won't be happy about this



Vince gave Jericho his blessing for the NJPW run. I seriously doubt that he's throwing a fit.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’ve never seen an Okada match, but I’m hyped for it.


----------



## RapShepard

KYRA BATARA said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> If there was ever a spot for Punk to appear, it was right now.


yeah that was a lot for Jericho's Cruise


----------



## MC

Omega vs Pentagon was a good match. Thought they went over kill though by the end. ***3/4 Cool Jericho angle though


Finally, Okada. :mark


----------



## Continuum

dannybosa said:


> I was told Jericho had a fozzy concert tonight.


you using meltzers sources?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punk isn't appearing guys. He said he's done. WWE killed his love for the business. Don't know why people would expect Punk.

Jericho was AWESOME, though.


----------



## Chris90

Time for GOATkada


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Now why are people talking about Vince in here? Who Gives a fuck what he thinks about this. This isn't about WWE. Also he didn't "Allow" This to happen. Vince doesn't own all of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Dolorian

KYRA BATARA said:


> Vince gave Jericho his blessing for the NJPW run. I seriously doubt that he's throwing a fit.


I was about to say that and weren't there reports that Vince said he wished the guys of ALL IN called him, that he would give them advice?

I think people assume too much on this particular issue.


----------



## Mr. Rogers

If this show's any indicator, there's way too much bad comedy on the indies.


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Punk isn't appearing guys. He said he's done. WWE killed his love for the business. Don't know why people would expect Punk.
> 
> Jericho was AWESOME, though.




He was signing autographs this weekend in Chicago, and he's friends with The Bucks. That's probably why people were expecting him.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Again, MAIN ROSTER. And, they're certainly comparable.


Story telling is more important in Main Roster matches.


----------



## Mordecay

That fucking pop for GOATkada kada :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Showstopper said:


> Punk isn't appearing guys. He said he's done. WWE killed his love for the business. Don't know why people would expect Punk.
> 
> Jericho was AWESOME, though.


People really need to give up on ever seeing Punk in any kind of wrestling ever again. He's done, Get over it. If he wanted to return he would've done so by now.


----------



## RKing85

if somebody ever passed me on the street wearing a doctor's bird mask, I would shit myself in fear.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

RapShepard said:


> I don't think the event is trying to compete with WWE as much as it's trying to see how far non-WWE stuff can go


That is true...I'd agree


----------



## Bret Hart

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Now why are people talking about Vince in here? Who Gives a fuck what he thinks about this. This isn't about WWE. Also he didn't "Allow" This to happen. *Vince doesn't own all of Pro Wrestling.*


In a way he does.

You needed to have all the Independent scene to do a half decent show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> He was signing autographs this weekend in Chicago, and he's friends with The Bucks. That's probably why people were expecting him.


Yeah, I saw that. But big difference between signing autos and appearing on a wrestling show.


----------



## RapShepard

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Now why are people talking about Vince in here? Who Gives a fuck what he thinks about this. This isn't about WWE. Also he didn't "Allow" This to happen. Vince doesn't own all of Pro Wrestling.


you'd have to ask @showstopper why everything makes him bring up WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> Story telling is more important in Main Roster matches.


If only we got some of that..


----------



## Mordecay

Funny how Okada seems to be more over outside of Japan than in Japan, in fact I would say he is the most over NJPW japanese wrestler atm outsode of Japan


----------



## dannybosa

Bret Hart said:


> In a way he does.
> 
> You needed to have all the Independent scene to do a half decent show.


:Rollins2:Rollins2:Rollins2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Bret Hart said:


> In a way he does.
> 
> You needed to have all the Independent scene to do a half decent show.


No. There's great wrestling all around that has nothing to do with Vince or WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> you'd have to ask @showstopper why everything makes him bring up WWE


Just a stark contrast, you can't help but notice it. I'm still wondering why people are watching a show they're not enjoying on a beautiful Summer Saturday night.


----------



## RapShepard

Marty is basically the X-Pac of Bullet Club isn't he? He's going to be the only BC member to lose isn't he?


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But big difference between signing autos and appearing on a wrestling show.



Big difference if you're oblivious to the context and circumstances.



Punk just so happens to be signing autographs for wrestling fans next door to where his friends are hosting the biggest event of their careers. It's completely rational to entertain the possibility.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Just a stark contrast, you can't help but notice it. I'm still wondering why people are watching a show they're not enjoying on a beautiful Summer Saturday night.


But why can't you enjoy it on it's own merit?


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Just a stark contrast, you can't help but notice it. I'm still wondering why people are watching a show they're not enjoying on a beautiful Summer Saturday night.


I wanted to see what the hype was all about so I bought the PPV.

Omega has been the only highlight of the show.


----------



## Mr. Rogers

I'm happy to see someone tall (Okada) on this show. One thing that's soured me on the indie scene is how everyone's so tiny and generic, with little presence. Okada *looks* like a star compared to the rest of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> I wanted to see what the hype was all about so I bought the PPV.
> 
> Omega has been the only highlight of the show.


So, you wasted a beautiful summer Saturday night on something you've never seen before AND spent on money it? Damn, that sucks.



RapShepard said:


> But why can't you enjoy it on it's own merit?


Who said I wasn't?

I can enjoy something on it's own merit, and still notice differences on a product I've been watching on and off for decades.

It's not difficult.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> So, you wasted a beautiful summer Saturday night on something you've never seen before AND spent on money it? Damn, that sucks.


Yeah, I knew Indy wrestling was horrible but thought I'd be proven wrong. 

WWE will always be the pinnacle of wrestling..

Omega will amount to nothing without WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> Yeah, I knew Indy wrestling was horrible but thought I'd be proven wrong.
> 
> WWE will always be the pinnacle of wrestling.


So, you knew it was going to be horrible, and still spent money on it, and wasted a Saturday night?

Seems legit. DAMN bro, you worked yourself.


----------



## Corey

I'm pretty drunk but either way I think the show's been pretty fun. Cody winning was great and the penis thing was hilarious. Jericho too was a shock.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll be honest, this late into the show, I'm having trouble concentrating on this one.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> So, you knew it was going to be horrible, and still spent money on it, and wasted a Saturday night?
> 
> Seems legit. DAMN bro, you worked yourself.


It's salty af fans like you that over hype anything non-WWE and then wonder why WWE is mainstream and shit like this isn't.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> I'll be honest, this late into the show, I'm having trouble concentrating on this one.


I'm feeling the same, I think things peaked with the Omega match and the Jericho appearance.


----------



## Mordecay

Bret Hart said:


> In a way he does.
> 
> You needed to have all the Independent scene to do a half decent show.


This is not even half of the indies lol, not counting that the only top NJPW guys on this show are Okada and Omega


----------



## Blade Runner

Getting a bit tired too, but I'm expecting the show to end on a high note.


Wish I had more beer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> It's salty af fans like you that over hype anything non-WWE and then wonder why WWE is mainstream and shit like this isn't.


Salty? Bro, you've been in here shitting on everything for HOURS now. I'm watching something I enjoy. That's not how being salty works. :lol

I'd say these guys are doing pretty well, bro. Sold this show out in 30 mins and sold out MSG. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Roxinius

TD Stinger said:


> I'll be honest, this late into the show, I'm having trouble concentrating on this one.


i feel like Penta/Omega was just too good then you throw Jericho and its enough to push you over the top where its hard to get into the next match


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Just a stark contrast, you can't help but notice it. I'm still wondering why people are watching a show they're not enjoying on a beautiful Summer Saturday night.


But why can't you enjoy it on it's own merit? You're acting like the music fan who goes "i'm into ____ they're way better than what's on radio"

And @ who's watching the show that's hating on the show. Seems like you and a few others can't take mild criticism.


----------



## RKing85

true story.....took the dog for a quick walk after Omega/Pentagon and missed Jericho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> But why can't you enjoy it on it's own merit? You're acting like the music fan who goes "i'm into ____ they're way better than what's on radio"
> 
> And @ who's watching the show that's hating on the show. Seems like you and a few others can't take mild criticism.


Most seem to be enjoying the show just fine. Not sure what else you want people to do.

Who's been hating on the show? The High King, "Bret Hart" just off the top of my head.

I can't understand why people are watching and spending money on a show that they hate on a Saturday night. Go out, have fun. Summer is almost over.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Yeah it's'm losing my interest to be honest...I WANTED to like this show as a huge event. It's an evening of very quality wrestling - but as far as this show representing any sort of competition for WWE? Vince is probably laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## RapShepard

KYRA BATARA said:


> Getting a bit tired too, but I'm expecting the show to end on a high note.
> 
> 
> Wish I had more beer.


Should've went the hard liquor route, that way the long buzz is guaranteed


----------



## The Hardcore Show

No one in 2018 can say that WWE is the gold standard of wrestling at least the main roster. They openly write shows for no one but the corporate arm of their company.


----------



## SolarKhan

Bret Hart said:


> Yeah, I knew Indy wrestling was horrible but thought I'd be proven wrong.
> 
> WWE will always be the pinnacle of wrestling..
> 
> Omega will amount to nothing without WWE.


After pages and pages of reading this..."discussion" between you and @showstopper. I have to ask you this @Bret Hart: What do you consider amounting to something in Pro-Wrestling?

See to most adults, amounting to anything in any business or field means getting paid well for your skill set. It means being respected by peers in your industry, having great references among your peers when looking for a job, and possibly giving speeches, and possibly starting programs for upcoming professionals in your field.

I doubt anyone would argue with my definition of "amounting to something in a field". So bare with me here...Kenny Omega meets almost all of those requirements. 

The three that meet them all are Cody, and the Young Bucks.

So as far as objectivity is concerned, the fact that Kenny Omega makes a great living without being in WWE means he amounts to something.

Now, if what you mean is that "No casual fan will ever know who Kenny Omega is without WWE." then who knows, you might be right about that. Only time will tell.

I can't agree with you about that because well...dude I lived through the Monday Night Wars and never imagined when I was 13 that AJ Styles, yes WWE Champion AJ Styles, would amount to so much without WWE (which he did).

In fact, he became so big and amounted to so much that the moment he arrived in WWE, they threw the World Title on him. Best of all, even without WWE, AJ Styles was a known performer around the world, so you never know bro.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Salty? Bro, you've been in here shitting on everything for HOURS now. I'm watching something I enjoy. That's not how being salty works. :lol
> 
> I'd say these guys are doing pretty well, bro. Sold this show out in 30 mins and sold out MSG. That's gotta hurt.


Because it is trash and wasn't worth the hype. The only highlight was Omega who needs to go to WWE to be relevant. 

You've been mentioning WWE in majority of your posts in this thread, so you're the one being salty.

Keep mentioning "you've been watching for decades and are hoping for it to be good again".. Party's over grandpa, move on.

WWE is more profitable now than ever, so they're doing something right. 

Too bad these guys can't do that on a regular basis.

And MSG sold out because of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Blade Runner

RapShepard said:


> Should've went the hard liquor route, that way the long buzz is guaranteed



I'm trying to keep my senses _somewhat_ sharp.

:mj


----------



## Bret Hart

SolarKhan said:


> In fact, he became so big and amounted to so much that the moment he arrived in WWE, they threw the World Title on him. Best of all, even without WWE, AJ Styles was a known performer around the world, so you never know bro.


Omega is special and deserves to be on a stage like Wrestlemania.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Most seem to be enjoying the show just fine. Not sure what else you want people to do.
> 
> Who's been hating on the show? The High King, "Bret Hart" just off the top of my head.
> 
> I can't understand why people are watching and spending money on a show that they hate on a Saturday night. Go out, have fun. Summer is almost over.


so you're annoyed 2-4 people aren't enjoying the show? and Bret said he paid $40 paying customers are allowed to be disappointed right?


----------



## Bret Hart

RapShepard said:


> so you're annoyed 2-4 people aren't enjoying the show? and Bret said he paid $40 paying customers are allowed to be disappointed right?


Omega saved the show for me tbh, I would've felt robbed if he wasn't on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> Because it is trash and wasn't worth the hype. The only highlight was Omega who needs to go to WWE to be relevant.
> 
> You've been mentioning WWE in majority of your posts in this thread, so you're the one being salty.
> 
> Keep mentioning "you've been watching for decades and are hoping for it to be good again".. Party's over grandpa, move on.
> 
> WWE is more profitable now than ever, so they're doing something right.
> 
> Too bad these guys can't do that on a regular basis.
> 
> And MSG sold out because of Wrestlemania.


And anytime I bring up WWE, your only comeback is, "NXT!!!1111"

What does that say about WWE? The only comeback a WWE fan has for a quality product is their non-main roster product. Terribly depressing.

Using a Brock Lesnar line from years ago? How carny. :lmao Sorry that wrestling not too long ago was way better than the trash we get now. 

WWE is profitable because they've had a monopoly on the business for 17 years now in this country. They damn well better be making a profit. Thankfully, there are other options in this country right now that produce a way better product. Three wrestlers producing their first PPV ever, too. :lmao Fantastic stuff, really.


----------



## Even Flow

Joey Ryan is alive :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

This match is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> so you're annoyed 2-4 people aren't enjoying the show? and Bret said he paid $40 paying customers are allowed to be disappointed right?


Sure. But there is a difference between being dissatisfied and trolling. I'm far from the only one who called them out on it, too.


----------



## Dolorian

Match has picked up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SolarKhan said:


> After pages and pages of reading this..."discussion" between you and @showstopper. I have to ask you this @Bret Hart: What do you consider amounting to something in Pro-Wrestling?
> 
> See to most adults, amounting to anything in any business or field means getting paid well for your skill set. It means being respected by peers in your industry, having great references among your peers when looking for a job, and possibly giving speeches, and possibly starting programs for upcoming professionals in your field.
> 
> I doubt anyone would argue with my definition of "amounting to something in a field". So bare with me here...Kenny Omega meets almost all of those requirements.
> 
> The three that meet them all are Cody, and the Young Bucks.
> 
> So as far as objectivity is concerned, the fact that Kenny Omega makes a great living without being in WWE means he amounts to something.
> 
> Now, if what you mean is that "No casual fan will ever know who Kenny Omega is without WWE." then who knows, you might be right about that. Only time will tell.
> 
> I can't agree with you about that because well...dude I lived through the Monday Night Wars and never imagined when I was 13 that AJ Styles, yes WWE Champion AJ Styles, would amount to so much without WWE (which he did).
> 
> In fact, he became so big and amounted to so much that the moment he arrived in WWE, they threw the World Title on him. Best of all, even without WWE, AJ Styles was a known performer around the world, so you never know bro.


/end discussion. Destroyed.

WHAT A MATCH!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

This match is great


----------



## Blade Runner

I actually thought that Marty was winning this for a second.. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> And anytime I bring up WWE, your only comeback is, "NXT!!!1111"
> 
> What does that say about WWE? The only comeback a WWE fan has for a quality product is their non-main roster product. Terribly depressing.
> 
> Using a Brock Lesnar line from years ago? How carny. :lmao Sorry that wrestling not too long ago was way better than the trash we get now.
> 
> WWE is profitable because they've had a monopoly on the business for 17 years now in this country. They damn well better be making a profit. Thankfully, there are other options in this country right now that produce a way better product. Three wrestlers producing their first PPV ever, too. :lmao Fantastic stuff, really.


NXT is a part of WWE, in case you didn't know. 

You're acting like NXT is a company on it's own and has no connection with WWE whatsoever. 

Use your own advice and stop watching then? 

And it's been a failure apart from the Kenny Omega match and WWEs Jericho making an appearance. 

Impact Wrestling/TNA has been around since 2002 and are still trying to find their feet. All the Indy feds have been around for 15 or 16.. Even more years and it took them till 2018 to sell out an arena. 

Indy wrestling isn't all that it's made out to be.


----------



## SolarKhan

All In so far has been exactly what I expected based on the past 8 months of watching "Being the Elite".

They showcased two indy guys that need a break as an opening match.

We had the celebrity match that was surprisingly better than I expected and the celebrity lost, which is awesome and realistic.

We had a match showcasing 4 women who want more exposure (a theme of this event, exposure).

We had huge payoff to the NWA World Title match. And I mean multiple payoffs. A Payoff for Aldis, a payoff for Cody, historic entrances, fuckery in the match, and a murky finish which can lead to a rematch. All good stuff.

A good brawl of a chicago street fight showcasing both Joel Janela and Hangman page while moving Hangman's plot in BTE forward. This match was pure corny, stupid wrestling fun...ala Strowman and the garbage truck bullshit. Hilarious shit.

A ROH world title match that moved Flip and Jay's narratives forward. Great Entrances too. Also the ending forwarded another plot with Cabana and Bully Ray.

An amazing match about pride between Penta El Zero and Kenny Omega. We also forwarded the Jericho Cruise match featuring both Jericho and Omega.


----------



## RapShepard

The Hardcore Show said:


> No one in 2018 can say that WWE is the gold standard of wrestling at least the main roster. They openly write shows for no one but the corporate arm of their company.


But whats the gold standard? This show is nowhere near bad. But it's also not feeling as great as a show of this magnitude should



KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm trying to keep my senses _somewhat_ sharp.
> 
> :mj


understandable lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match and crowd is fucking LIT right now.


----------



## Disputed

This Okada fellow is pretty good


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Anyways....

Marty and Okada are having a great match. Loving it.


----------



## Bret Hart

Crowd has been quiet throughout the show.


----------



## RKing85

really good match. Never was any doubt about who was going to win that one.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I don’t know what some people are watching. The last two matches have been fantastic.


----------



## Dolorian

Good match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Last 2 matches have both been on another level


----------



## Bret Hart

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know what some people are watching. The last two matches have been fantastic.


Saved what has been a lackluster show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> NXT is a part of WWE, in case you didn't know.
> 
> You're acting like NXT is a company on it's own and has no connection with WWE whatsoever.
> 
> Use your own advice and stop watching then?
> 
> And it's been a failure apart from the Kenny Omega match and WWEs Jericho making an appearance.
> 
> Impact Wrestling/TNA has been around since 2002 and are still trying to find their feet. All the Indy feds have been around for 15 or 16.. Even more years and it took them till 2018 to sell out an arena.
> 
> Indy wrestling isn't all that it's made out to be.


NXT is NXT, not main roster. This is just as good as NXT, sorry, and I love NXT.

Three very good/great matches. Omega, Page/Janela, and now this one. Three great matches on one show, the first PPV produced by these guys. Show sold out in 30 mins, lit crowd at the end right now.

It was a VERY successful show, sorry.


----------



## Mordecay

In a way, that was MOTN, pretty good story told throughtout the match


----------



## RKing85

show going long judging by how quick they raced from end of Okada/Scurll to the 6-man main event.


----------



## Dolorian

Bret Hart said:


> Crowd has been quiet throughout the show.


No they have not, fix your speakers/headphones.


----------



## Blade Runner

I wasn't feeling the match, but it got my attention back in the final minutes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Shit they must be strapped for time because Okada got no celebration, lol.

Okada vs. Scurll turned into a really good match at the end. I can't say I loved it because I was pretty checked for the 1st half. But they turned it into something really good. Scurll showed that when he's on, he can hang with anyone.


----------



## Robbyfude

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know what some people are watching. The last two matches have been fantastic.


E drones will always find something to bitch about


----------



## MC

That was a really good match by the end but half the match was very plodding. It didn't seem like Scurll and Okada had any chemistry tbh. But Okada started getting into the match more and the quality shot up. ***1/2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t know what some people are watching. The last two matches have been fantastic.


And the Page/Janela match. Folks are in denial.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Bret Hart said:


> Because it is trash and wasn't worth the hype. The only highlight was Omega who needs to go to WWE to be relevant.
> 
> You've been mentioning WWE in majority of your posts in this thread, so you're the one being salty.
> 
> Keep mentioning "you've been watching for decades and are hoping for it to be good again".. Party's over grandpa, move on.
> 
> WWE is more profitable now than ever, so they're doing something right.
> 
> Too bad these guys can't do that on a regular basis.
> 
> And MSG sold out because of Wrestlemania.


WWE is what is wrong with the business today. Because of them we have had to deal with John Cena and Roman Reigns not because it was what the fans wanted but its because they look good on The Tonight Show or Good Morning America. Plus companies like Mattel and Snickers pretty much have WWE over a barrel when it comes to what does and doesn't make air. 

That is modern day WWE. Advertisers, Endorsements, Shareholders, and deals with charitable companies over writing the highest quality show possible.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Great Match. I figured Marty would lose but I was low-key hoping he would pull out the W.

This 6 man tag match should be fucking lit. Let's see if it is.


----------



## Dolorian

KYRA BATARA said:


> I wasn't feeling the match, but it got my attention back in the final minutes.


Same, it did pick up by the end.

I'd say the Omega match and Jericho showing up is the highlight of the night.


----------



## komatsu_na

HE'S ON ANOTHER LEVEL~!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

REY REY.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> NXT is NXT, not main roster. This is just as good as NXT, sorry, and I love NXT.
> 
> Three very good/great matches. Omega, Page/Janela, and now this one. Three great matches on one show, the first PPV produced by these guys. Show sold out in 30 mins, lit crowd at the end right now.
> 
> It was a VERY successful show, sorry.


NXT is WWE. 

Stop trying to act like they're different. 

WWE is for casuals and NXT is for the hardcore fans. 

They both get the job done. 

Yeah kudos to them but I was expecting more.


----------



## Lok

Rey bringing it with that wolverine gear!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> NXT is WWE.
> 
> Stop trying to act like they're different.
> 
> WWE is for casuals and NXT is for the hardcore fans.
> 
> They both get the job done.
> 
> Yeah kudos to them but I was expecting more.


That's fine. People expect more from mainstream, billionaire WWE every week and they don't get it, either.


----------



## Bret Hart

The Hardcore Show said:


> WWE is what is wrong with the business today. Because of them we have had to deal with John Cena and Roman Reigns not because it was what the fans wanted but its because they look good on The Tonight Show or Good Morning America. Plus companies like Mattel and Snickers pretty much have WWE over a barrel when it comes to what does and doesn't make air.
> 
> That is modern day WWE. Advertisers, Endorsements, Shareholders, and deals with charitable companies over writing the highest quality show possible.


And because of that they have a billion dollar deal lined up.


----------



## RKing85

breaking news.....Bandido is fucking great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Think of how huge this is for Bandido.

I've only got to know him in 2018 through PWG. And before this year he was kind of an non entity.

And now he's main eventing this huge show along with Rey Mysterio. Unreal.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Sure. But there is a difference between being dissatisfied and trolling. I'm far from the only one who called them out on it, too.


Why does it have to be trolling? Are you trolling in WWE main roster threads when you voice how much you dislike most things that aren't Rollins? Why is it not okay to express not liking a non-WWE show


----------



## RKing85

Bret Hart said:


> Crowd has been quiet throughout the show.


They definitely haven't been quiet, but at the same time they certainly haven't been as loud as I thought they were going to be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> Why does it have to be trolling? Are you trolling in WWE main roster threads when you voice how much you dislike most things that aren't Rollins? Why is it not okay to express not liking a non-WWE show


Read The High King's posts. It's not just complaints, it's alot more than just that.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> That's fine. People expect more from mainstream, billionaire WWE every week and they don't get it, either.


There's a huge difference between Billionaire WWE and barely Millionaire Indy feds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> There's a huge difference between Billionaire WWE and barely Millionaire Indy feds.


You also said the crowd has been quiet throughout the show...


----------



## RKing85

did I just hear somebody say "Gotta go home"????


----------



## Roxinius

Bret Hart said:


> There's a huge difference between Billionaire WWE and barely Millionaire Indy feds.


can all of you just stfu fuck off with the arguing its past the point of being pointless


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> You also said the crowd has been quiet throughout the show...


They have, they only picked up during the Omega match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> They have, they only picked up during the Omega match.


Wrong. No one else agreed with that, either.


----------



## Mango13

Bret Hart said:


> They have, they only picked up during the Omega match.


Your either trolling, delusional, or need to get your hearing checked. I'm not sure which though.


----------



## Dolorian

Eh, this match feels a bit too choreographed.


----------



## Blade Runner

Digging the pace of this match so far. It's an entertaining car crash.


----------



## Bret Hart

RapShepard said:


> Why does it have to be trolling? Are you trolling in WWE main roster threads when you voice how much you dislike most things that aren't Rollins? Why is it not okay to express not liking a non-WWE show


Honestly, this was a chance for Cody & the gang to garner as much new viewers they could but they are content with only retaining the fans who are already fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mango13 said:


> Your either trolling, delusional, or need to get your hearing checked. I'm not sure which though.


:lmao So true.

Damn, this match.

:mark:


----------



## Soul_Body

Haven't watched this yet(working Saturday night blows quite a lot). Gonna sit down and watch this tomorrow. I'm in for a real treat with this show right?


----------



## KingofKings1524

This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## Robbyfude

I'm loving these spots. Always good to see Mysterip again as well, I dont watch the mexican feds so dont get to see him


----------



## Blade Runner

Dolorian said:


> Eh, this match feels a bit too choreographed.


I used to hate that about the Bucks (along with their habit of no-selling) but I've come to accept it for what it is. They're pretty much meta and embracing of the style that they present. It's close to Lucha, which I kinda look at as it's own type of attraction.


It's basically Cirque Du Soleil to me.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Read The High King's posts. It's not just complaints, it's alot more than just that.


and we all get High King was being silly. But you're also going at Bret for not liking the show. I just don't get why you someone who religiously watches WWE programming that you negatively critique, are against folk watching and criticizing this show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> and we all get High King was being silly. But you're also going at Bret for not liking the show. I just don't get why you someone who religiously watches WWE programming that you negatively critique, are against folk watching and criticizing this show


I don't care if he likes the show or hates it. But as many others have pointed out, him saying stuff like the crowd has been quiet the entire show is BS. They've said it, too.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Bret Hart said:


> And because of that they have a billion dollar deal lined up.


That has more to do with companies like Netflix, Hulu and Amazon taking TV viewers away and a company like FOX needing content so they overpay for a WWE product that struggles to bring in 3 million viewers for their shows. 

Fox is thinking WWE is still popular like it was from 1998-2004 and they will find it its not.


----------



## Mango13

That match was fucking awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There's just as much selling in this match as there is in a WWE main these days. It is what it is. This match is at least fun, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

That match definietly feld rushed for time or something. But the pacing actually helped it.

And just as I say that the show goes off the air, lol. They really were strapped for time.


----------



## RKing85

you could hear them panicking there at the end. Audible "Go Homes" and "do it NOW!" Really don't think that More Bang For you Buck was suppose to be broken up.

Shame they got their time cut.


----------



## RapShepard

Soul_Body said:


> Haven't watched this yet(working Saturday night blows quite a lot). Gonna sit down and watch this tomorrow. I'm in for a real treat with this show right?


It's cool i'd suggest the Chicago streetfight then Omega vs Pentagon til the end


----------



## Bret Hart

The Hardcore Show said:


> That has more to do with companies like Netflix, Hulu and Amazon taking TV viewers away and a company like FOX needing content so they overpay for a WWE product that struggles to bring in 3 million viewers for their shows.
> 
> Fox is thinking WWE is still popular like it was from 1998-2004 and they will find it its not.


So what's your point?


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, they rushed it lmao, they didn't calculate the time well


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Did they run out of time?


----------



## Taroostyles

Overall a really great show with a few hiccups early on but the last 3 matches were all fantastic.


----------



## Robbyfude

RapShepard said:


> and we all get High King was being silly. But you're also going at Bret for not liking the show. I just don't get why you someone who religiously watches WWE programming that you negatively critique, are against folk watching and criticizing this show


There's a difference between not liking the show and "all Indies are trash, they will go nowhere."


----------



## dannybosa

That was a cool show


----------



## Roxinius

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did they run out of time?


yup looks like they got hard cut at 11


----------



## Catsaregreat

That was a really awkward ending for such a big deal ppv


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

That was a nice main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great show.

Pre-show tag match. Page/Janela, Omega/Pentagon, Okada/Marty, and the main were all varying degrees of very good/great. Even the pre-show Battle Royal was fun/enteratining for what it was. Crowd was into it from start to finish. NO hijacking whatsoever. Very succesful first show for guys producing/booking their first PPV EVER.

BRAVO.


----------



## Mango13

As someone who doesn't step out of the WWE bubble much anymore these days, I got to say I really enjoyed that show (minus a few things) Idk if I will go out of my way to watch more indy shit in the future but I will for sure check out ALL IN 2 if there is one.


----------



## Blade Runner

Good show.


It definitely dragged in parts. Lots of weirdness / goofy shit / shit that fell below expectations, but overall there were enough cool moments to make it a fairly fun time for the most part.


I really popped huge for BLACK MACHISMO and Lanny coming out with him.


----------



## Dolorian

Seems they ran out of time.

Omega vs Pentagon + the Jericho appearance was the highlight of the show.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah they had some technical issues and timing issues but again this was their 1st time producing a major show.


----------



## Mango13

Catsaregreat said:


> That was a really awkward ending for such a big deal ppv


Pretty sure they ran out of time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

.


----------



## Firefighter9050

Looks like they just barely made time on that, But i think it was overall a great show. I don't know why guys have to come in here and be so critical of it. It was a great production by some guys that don't have the WWE money behind it give credit where it's due no reason to come in here and tell everyone you think it sucks it doesn't make you look cool it makes you look like a cock lol


----------



## RapShepard

The Hardcore Show said:


> That has more to do with companies like Netflix, Hulu and Amazon taking TV viewers away and a company like FOX needing content so they overpay for a WWE product that struggles to bring in 3 million viewers for their shows.
> 
> Fox is thinking WWE is still popular like it was from 1998-2004 and they will find it its not.


Or maybe just maye Fox annd USA understand that WWE does solid ratings in 2018. What's more likely Fox and USA don't know what they're giving billions too? Or WWE has solid ratings in 2018?


----------



## Bret Hart

Catsaregreat said:


> That was a really awkward ending for such a big deal ppv


Inexperience.

That's what happens when you're not used to running High Calibre PPVs. 

But hopefully they'll learn from this.

I'd give it a 6/10.

Everything after the Street Fight was worth watching and worth the $39.99. 

A bit too overhyped though.

Womens match was also decent except for the botched ending. 

Too much filler though, they would've been better off cutting some of the matches and giving more time to the stuff that mattered.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Knowing they were rushing that bad..Why did Mysterio take 5 minutes to come out? Christ.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I'd give it solid 7.5/10. Definately overhyped, but I'm looking forward to All In 2.


----------



## Jedah

I'm glad it succeeded, though I wasn't too huge a fan of most of the matches. Granted, I only remembered to tune in near the end of the Cody match.

Omega and Pentagon brutalized each other and it was fun to watch (if unnecessarily dangerous with some of the piledriver spots), but to me, it didn't really have any layers beyond the big moves. Would like to see them in a bigger match in the future though for sure.

The six man tag was fun to watch as well but again, it felt a bit disjointed and nothing more than a bunch of flips.

Okada vs. Scurll was the best match. It felt like the stakes were raised and it was layered nicely, if a bit heavy on finisher kickouts. But I really liked the stuff with the umbrella and Scurll almost beating Okada with his own move.


----------



## Bret Hart

RapShepard said:


> Or maybe just maye Fox annd USA understand that WWE does solid ratings in 2018. What's more likely Fox and USA don't know what they're giving billions too? Or WWE has solid ratings in 2018?


I don't think he realises the irony in his post.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I thought it was a great show. Some things could have been done better, but for their first show I thought they killed it. As many others have said, Pentagon/Omega was the match of the night.


----------



## Mango13

RainmakerV2 said:


> Knowing they were rushing that bad..Why did Mysterio take 5 minutes to come out? Christ.


I have a feeling they weren't quite ready to go out there yet and then got tracked down and rushed out to the ring. That's the only explanation that makes sense to me on why their music played for like 2 minutes before anyone appeared lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This didn't come off as a show that was booked and ran by a bunch of newbies. The fact that it's even comparable to a WWE ran show is absolutely hilarious. It shouldn't even be that good considering how long WWE has been doing this for.

Great job all around.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Very entertaining show. I rate it much higher with a 9/10. The Matt Cross/random guy at the beginning didn't need to be there.

Production was fine except for them running out of time which I am sure wasn't there fault.

the crowd was hot throughout the show whoever says differently is deaf.

hopefully, we can get more wrestling doing these kind of big shows in the us apart from the wwe. more variety the better.

aaa, cmll, impact, ring of honor, nwa, pwg, czw, wwe, and njpw were all represented here which was really cool.


----------



## RapShepard

Robbyfude said:


> There's a difference between not liking the show and "all Indies are trash, they will go nowhere."


Again though I don't get why it's totally reasonable and okay for folk to spend week after week talking about how much they hate main roster WWE in main roster live threads. But the moment someone does it in a non-WWE love thread they're trolling and need to shut up.

I thought the show was cool, wouldn't watch it again, but didn't feel like a waste of time either. But if other folk hated most of it, what's the problem? Are people only allowed to be over the top negative when it involves main roster WWE?


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> This didn't come off as a show that was booked and ran by a bunch of newbies. The fact that it's even comparable to a WWE ran show is absolutely hilarious. It shouldn't even be that good considering how long WWE has been doing this for.
> 
> Great job all around.



You really do have an obsession with comparing this stuff to WWE



Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Bret Hart said:


> Inexperience.
> 
> That's what happens when you're not used to running High Calibre PPVs.
> 
> But hopefully they'll learn from this.
> 
> I'd give it a 6/10.
> 
> Everything after the Street Fight was worth watching and worth the $39.99.
> 
> A bit too overhyped though.
> 
> Womens match was also decent except for the botched ending.
> 
> Too much filler though, they would've been better off cutting some of the matches and giving more time to the stuff that mattered.


They gave too much time to lower card matches cause they wanted to be respectful towards everyone. Many different companies involved in this so of course lots of backstage politics.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Knowing they were rushing that bad..Why did Mysterio take 5 minutes to come out? Christ.


That legend ego lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Too much dumb indy shit like the penises and men on women violence. Besides that I was quite entertained.


----------



## safc-scotty

Sucks that the main event got cut short. I wish they'd just cut the opener and given the main event more time.

Overall, I thought this was a good show with a few really good matches (and no bad matches). Like I said earlier, I wasn't as invested as some others may be as I don't watch ROH and BTE, but there was plenty to keep me entertained. Fite TV app was pretty shite as well which didn't help, missed most of the Okada/Scurll match before I finally switched to watching on the laptop.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good show.

Had 5 matches that people would consider to be very good to great:

Cody vs. Aldis, while a little too gimmicky, had a great moment and was far better than I thought it would be.

Janela vs. Page was a fun spot fest match.

Omega vs. Pentagon was a great "Outside of WWE Dream match."

Okada vs. Scurll to me went too long but got really good by the end. But speaking of the rushed ending, they could have shaved 5-10 minutes off that match. They could have done that for a lot of these matches honestly.

And while the 6 Man was rushed, it actually helped the pace of the match.

Probably not as many surprises s people thought there would be, but overall a really good show and a great sign of where wrestling outside WWE has come.

Doesn't matter if you love WWE or hate WWE, something like this was amazing to see.


----------



## Bret Hart

Mysteriobiceps said:


> They gave too much time to lower card matches cause they wanted to be respectful towards everyone. Many different companies involved in this so of course lots of backstage politics.


If this was a 3 hour show with half hour pre-show, it would have been a better show.

Though the show picked up after the street fight.


----------



## Mango13

RainmakerV2 said:


> Too much dumb indy shit like the penises and men on women violence. Besides that I was quite entertained.


Joey Ryan and the Penis shit was really one of the only things that made me go ....wtf is this shit. Just came off childish and retarded. Other then that though I enjoyed the show.


----------



## RKing85

Cross/MJF - perfect opener
Daniels/Amell - went to long. Fine for that it was
Women's 4-way - better than I was expecting. It was fine.
Cody/Magnus - didn't like. never connected. tried to hard to storytell the match.
Page/Janela - Good plunder match. Post match was to long
Lethal/Gordon - it was fine. Again, post match was to long
Omega/Penta - excellent
Okada/Scurll - excellent. Maybe a couple minutes to long
6-man - great spring. Shame they got their time cut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> You really do have an obsession with comparing this stuff to WWE
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ :lmao


Says the guy who defends WWE at all costs.

Let's also not make it seem like indy wrestling doesn't get trashed in the WWE sections, because it does. Seems like those who dish it, can't take it. Color me shocked on that. Shocked, I tell you!


----------



## RapShepard

Bret Hart said:


> I don't think he realises the irony in his post.


WWE definitely needs some improvements, but it's clear theit ratings aren't actually terrible in reality if networks are shelling out that much money for them. Doesn't mean anybody has to like the product on a personal level, but clearly enough watch to make it worth a network paying for it.


----------



## Channelocho

Really good show, bot a bad match on the card, though I think it suffered from the outcomes being really being predictable. Not that I didn't get invested in matches, and they did a good job making you think someone like Pentagon could get the win, but in the end all the matches ended as I suspected and there was no surprising result.

That being said everyone work hard and they put on a show that I enjoyed very much and everyone involved should be proud.


----------



## SolarKhan

I gave my thoughts on all matches except for the last two matches so here goes:

Marty Scurll vs Okada showcased both men well and made a case for Marty going heavyweight one day. Amazing match. Felt like I was watching a NJPW match.

The 6 man main event felt rushed, and apparently according to twitter, it was. They closed with 3 seconds left! That is crazy! Given that fact, it was amazing what they pulled off. Tons of action. Nonstop momentum. I think the match should have ended with More Bang for Your Buck, but the Meltzer Driver was fine.

They should learn from this and do another one next year.

Rating 9/10. Took off one point due to the Penis men as seriously as funny as it is, without a shit load of context, that whole segment in embarrassing. It is only hilarious because of the context and build up in BTE.


----------



## Jedah

Mango13 said:


> Joey Ryan and the Penis shit was really one of the only things that made me go ....wtf is this shit. Just came off childish and retarded. Other then that though I enjoyed the show.


Exactly. That reminded me of shit Vince would do. If it was done on WWE it would be shit on and rightly so. I hope that portion of the show doesn't get a passing grade because it's an indy.


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Says the guy who defends WWE at all costs.
> 
> Let's also not make it seem like indy wrestling doesn't get trashed in the WWE sections, because it does. Seems like those who dish it, can't take it. Color me shocked on that. Shocked, I tell you!




Strawman arguing. :hmm


Keep in mind that the only time that I even mentioned WWE in this thread was when I quoted you.


----------



## Bret Hart

RapShepard said:


> WWE definitely needs some improvements, but it's clear theit ratings aren't actually terrible in reality if networks are shelling out that much money for them. Doesn't mean anybody has to like the product on a personal level, but clearly enough watch to make it worth a network paying for it.


I agree. 

It should be fine once Haitch takes over completely. 

A billion dollar deal is no joke though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Strawman arguing. :hmm
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the only time that I even mentioned WWE in this thread was when I quoted you.


Not a strawman at all. Truth. If it's okay to shit on non-WWE wrestling in WWE sections, then I don't see why the same can't be done in this section for WWE wrestling. :shrug


----------



## Blade Runner

Showstopper said:


> Not a strawman at all. Truth. If it's okay to shit on non-WWE wrestling in WWE sections, then I don't see why the same can't be done in this section for WWE wrestling. :shrug



Because there was hardly any (if at all) WWE talk in this thread before you instigated it with your countless comparison comments.


----------



## Chrome

So how was the show? Was busy watching the Irish give those Michigan fuckers an L.


----------



## Bret Hart

Chrome said:


> So how was the show? Was busy watching the Irish give those Michigan fuckers an L.


Picked up after the Street Fight.

Before that it was pretty boring tbh, only the womens match was worth watching during the first few hours.


----------



## RKing85

All in all (pun fully intended), this was a good show. It was their first effort and it showed. Some production missteps but nothing overt that killed the show, but noticeable. Obviously somebody (or multiples) went long and that really hurt the main event. 

For the first 6 matches, for every single one of them I could say "It was fine". Nothing that you had to go out of your way to see. There were a few matches that dragged because they went to long, most noticeably the NWA Title match. Loved the MMA style entrances for that one, but the match and the post match was very meh to me. Cody Rhodes, constantly good, never great.

The commentary was excellent tonight. Ian and Excaliber did a good job of telling the storylines and calling the in ring action.

Overall I was happy with the show, but the first half did not live up to my expectations. I wouldn't say the last 3 matches "saved" the show, but it certainly made me feel like I got more bang for my buck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KYRA BATARA said:


> Because there was hardly any (if at all) WWE talk in this thread before you instigated it with your countless comparison comments.


And there is hardly any Indy talk in WWE sections until it gets shit on.

In this case, this was the first PPV booked by these guys. Of course people are going to watch it and compare it to other wrestling PPVs, especially recent ones. Comparisons are a big part of what makes this board go round and round. You guys are acting like we're personally insulting people and families or something. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Not a strawman at all. Truth. If it's okay to shit on non-WWE wrestling in WWE sections, then I don't see why the same can't be done in this section for WWE wrestling. :shrug


You're pretty butt hurt over the fact. :lol


----------



## Robbyfude

Solid 8/10. Some botches here and there but I was on my toes on most of it. And thanks to the E drones for your 40 bucks as well. You are now free to continue putting up your Roman Reigns posters on your basement wall


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> You're pretty butt hurt over the fact. :lol


Dude, you said the crowd at this show was quiet the entire time. No offense, but hard to take this post seriously.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> Dude, you said the crowd at this show was quiet the entire time. No offense, but hard to take this post seriously.


They weren't as rowdy as I thought they'd be... Though they did pick it up during the street fight and were great after.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> They weren't as rowdy as I thought they'd be.


You didn't say that, though. You said they were 'quiet throughout the show.' Nice try, though.

And the crowd was loud as hell 95% of the time, with no hi-jacking. Huge success.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> You didn't say that, though. You said they were 'quiet throughout the show.' Nice try, though.
> 
> And the crowd was loud as hell 95% of the time, with no hi-jacking. Huge success.


Nah, they were loud as hell 65% of the time, go watch the show from the beginning.

Crowd was dead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC 16 said:


> Jeez how far behind are you :lmao


Bro, I was at work when the show started :lol I had to do some quick catching up by the time I got in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> Nah, they were loud as hell 65% of the time, go watch the show from the beginning.
> 
> Crowd was dead.


And there's my point. No work needed here.


----------



## Bret Hart

Showstopper said:


> And there's my point. No work needed here.


It was decent for what it was though but WWE does Indy wrestling better than Indy wrestling. 

Through NXT.


----------



## RapShepard

Mysteriobiceps said:


> They gave too much time to lower card matches cause they wanted to be respectful towards everyone. Many different companies involved in this so of course lots of backstage politics.


That's the 1 of the 2 problems I have with the big non-WWE shows. They give too much time to matches that don't need it, and sometimes finishes feel anti-climactic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bret Hart said:


> It was decent for what it was though but WWE does Indy wrestling better than Indy wrestling.
> 
> Through NXT.


This crowd was better than WWE's crowds and there was no hi-jacking, or booing babyfaces. Perfect wrestling crowd.


----------



## Chrome

Alright, let's stop talking about WWE and whatever they're doing plz. Let's keep the discussion to All In and how the show went.


----------



## DammitChrist

What a solid fucking show! I'm glad I tuned in to this ppv on a stream.

Just about every match on here was solid :clap

I thought Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero was the MOTN :mark:

Plus, I'm so happy for Cody Rhodes winning the NWA World Heavyweight title for his awesome moment :banderas

Edit: This crowd is STILL fucking hot after sitting there and watching the show for 5 hours :sodone


----------



## Bret Hart

Overall I was expecting this event to tear the house down but it did not live up to the expectations with the one and a half year build.

Hopefully they'll learn from this show and cut the dead weight for the next event.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Overall from what I saw of the show it was decent. Nothing that will make your jaw drop and make you go HOLY FUCKING SHIT! But it was a very solid show. Not bad for a first outing. 

Now if they plan on doing this again there's gonna be some kinks they need to iron out...one would be the time management. It was clear that they had to hurry the main event because they were out of time basically.

But at the end of it all it was a solid show. Good Job Elite.


----------



## MC

Chrome said:


> Alright, let's stop talking about WWE and whatever they're doing plz. Let's keep the discussion to All In and how the show went.


They've been at it for the entire show practically :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Chrome said:


> Alright, let's stop talking about WWE and whatever they're doing plz. Let's keep the discussion to All In and how the show went.


Damn Chrome where were you to say that 4 hours ago.


----------



## Chrome

TD Stinger said:


> Damn Chrome where were you to say that 4 hours ago.


Sorry, I was watching the Irish/Michigan game. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Who gives a shit about WWE with this show?! Come on now, whoever is doing that shit can kindly fuck off :lol

Anyway, props for that last match. I was amazed at the pace all of them were going at, while getting all their shit in, AND finishing without a second to spare. :clap

The show for the most part (as I missed some of the beginning which I'll have to rewatch), was a massive success in my eyes. They filled the arena with a great crowd, and the show itself was treated like a big event, and had the feel of a big event. The fact that the stage was as extravagant as it was and that it got the number one trend was pretty damn good for what technically was just an indy show. The wrestling was very good and some of the moments were just as good, and I wonder where we got from here.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Chrome said:


> Alright, let's stop talking about WWE and whatever they're doing plz. Let's keep the discussion to All In and how the show went.


Please and Thank You. This has nothing to do with WWE so it shouldn't be talked about AT ALL.


----------



## RapShepard

Show was cool I've never seen any big non-WWE show that I'd rate as a failure. My complaints are all minor shit like too generous with match time for lower card shit.


----------



## Mordecay

Some of thew post PPV stuff



Spoiler: because this is a lot





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036086851147378689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036087544323207168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036090305882271745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036090727590178816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093076085899265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093232579534849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093460321841157


----------



## BC Punk

Could have cut out that opening match and the ROH title match could have been a little quicker to save time for the main event. Other than that I thought this show was great.


----------



## Ace

Waiting for the show to go up on NJ World before watching, but from the reviews the show sounds pretty good.

Just hoping next time they have a better card and more stakes.


----------



## TripleG

Honestly, I enjoyed the show from top to bottom. 

My only significant knock was that the main event was rushed because the show went long, but even with that, I was thoroughly entertained. 

I enjoyed pretty much every match at least a little bit and the big matches I wanted to see all delivered. Omega Vs. Pentagon? Awesome. Okada Vs. Scurll? Very good. Cody Vs. Aldis? Great old school type of bout. Lethal Vs. Flip? Hijinks to the max, but fun. 

Very entertaining show and it was the party that I wanted it to be.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Some of thew post PPV stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because this is a lot of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036086851147378689
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036087544323207168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036090305882271745
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036090727590178816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093076085899265
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093232579534849
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036093460321841157


 Oh god, that sounds awful.

"No one owns Pro Wrestling, we do" and breaking kayfabe to talk about matches being shortened unkout

They need to draw a line where they work and where they break kayfabe (tweeting about it after would have been fine to let fans know). This kind of shit really hurts the business and I'm getting tired of it. Sure it was cool at first, now it's done to death and just hurts the product.


----------



## Bret Hart

Ace said:


> Oh god, that sounds awful.
> 
> No one owns Pro Wrestling, we do and breaking kayfabe to talk about matches being shortened unkout


For real.

:kobe is that shit.


----------



## Ace

Bret Hart said:


> For real.
> 
> :kobe is that shit.


 Worked shoots and now wrestlers talking about matches being shortened. Sure it's 2018, but man the illusion of kayfabe is well and truly gone. You got to appreciate guys like Ciampa and Dream who still work outside shows.


----------



## BC Punk

Ace said:


> Oh god, that sounds awful.
> 
> "No one owns Pro Wrestling, we do" and breaking kayfabe to talk about matches being shortened unkout
> 
> They need to draw a line where they work and where they break kayfabe (tweeting about it after would have been fine to let fans know). This kind of shit really hurts the business and I'm getting tired of it. Sure it was cool at first, now it's done to death and just hurts the product.


It's fine. It's off air and thanking people who made it a success. Kayfabe is already long dead and buried. There were no kids winning tag titles


----------



## SS07

Really fun show with some great matches, none of them I could label as being bad. For their first show, this was absolutely a success. Was it the most amazing show ever? No, but it was damn good and something they should be proud of. Very much looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Ace

BC Punk said:


> It's fine. It's off air and thanking people who made it a success. Kayfabe is already long dead and buried. There were no kids winning tag titles


 How would you feel about Hunter or HHH doing the same after a WWE show?

They would rightfully be slaughtered. Sure the curtain has been coming down for a while, it doesn't mean it's fine to go further with it. Everyone should pull back, this kind of shit is to the detriment of the product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036086807778209792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036096717190586373
:hmmm

Fantastic that this is even a convo.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

"It hurts the business"

Meanwhile they sold out the show, ROH/NJPW sell out a Madison Square garden, and NJPW, CMLL (thanks to LA Park), and AAA (pyscho/wagner match) do great business or improved business.

It's nonsensical. WWE tells you all the time wrestling is fake with their ads on the networks and their specials. They tell its fake on their own tv. You blame the Bucks for this? Oh, please.


----------



## FITZ

Ace said:


> Oh god, that sounds awful.
> 
> "No one owns Pro Wrestling, we do" and breaking kayfabe to talk about matches being shortened unkout
> 
> They need to draw a line where they work and where they break kayfabe (tweeting about it after would have been fine to let fans know). This kind of shit really hurts the business and I'm getting tired of it. Sure it was cool at first, now it's done to death and just hurts the product.


Why does it hurt the business? Everyone knows it's not real.


----------



## Ace

Miguel De Juan said:


> "It hurts the business"
> 
> Meanwhile they sold out the show, ROH/NJPW sell out a Madison Square garden, and NJPW, CMLL (thanks to LA Park), and AAA (pyscho/wagner match) do great business or improved business.
> 
> It's nonsensical. WWE tells you all the time wrestling is fake with their ads on the networks and their specials. They tell its fake on their own tv. You blame the Bucks for this? Oh, please.


 This is for every company, including the WWE.

The worked shoots WWE did last year were getting lame too (Cena, Roman, Lesnar, Heyman). It was cool when Punk first did it because it was really well done and felt genuine, but since then it's become too frequent and personally taken me out of it. Keep it kayfabe and if you want to break it do it on social media or in interviews if you must.


----------



## Robbyfude

Ace said:


> How would you feel about Hunter or HHH doing the same after a WWE show?
> 
> They would rightfully be slaughtered. Sure the curtain has been coming down for a while, it doesn't mean it's fine to go further with it. Everyone should pull back, this kind of shit is to the detriment of the product.


:lelbrock just look at every wrestler's twitter and instagram with them posing happily with heels, kayfabe is dead, no one cares Jim Cornette.


----------



## SS07

Anyone who thinks this is bad for the wrestling business in any capacity needs to explain their argument to be. All this does is grant wrestlers opportunities for success outside the WWE bubble, not to mention that it provides a product for those who dislike the WWE style.


----------



## Stormbringer

I understand that it's late and a Saturday night, but who moderates this section? This thread is atrocious. So much trolling and hate being spewed throughout the show that I got no cliff notes or updates on what's happening and what's going on. Just pages of noise and trolls.


----------



## Ace

SS07 said:


> Anyone who thinks this is bad for the wrestling business in any capacity needs to explain their argument to be. All this does is grant wrestlers opportunities for success outside the WWE bubble, not to mention that it provides a product for those who dislike the WWE style.


 It hurts the story being told, you can't tell one story and then after the lights off say "oh yeah, the match was supposed to be 30 mins but it we didn't have time so it had to be cut down to 15". It kills your immersion, we all know it's fake but we put that aside to watch anyway.

Imagine Ciampa apologizing to the fans after match with Gargano because it was supposed to be 20 mins but we were short on time so had to rush the match. Or hell, Ciampa breaking character and thanking Gargano for putting together a great match with him. Nothing wrong with that whatsoever? Where is the line drawn?

People saying it doesn't hurt the business are flat out lying. This curtain helped in building the larger than life image the likes of Hogan, Randy Savage, SCSA, Rock etc had.

Obviously with social media around it makes things difficult, but if wrestlers want to break kayfabe there. Sure go ahead, most do it anyway. Just wish they'd keep it off TV and events.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Miguel De Juan said:


> "It hurts the business"
> 
> Meanwhile they sold out the show, ROH/NJPW sell out a Madison Square garden, and NJPW, CMLL (thanks to LA Park), and AAA (pyscho/wagner match) do great business or improved business.
> 
> It's nonsensical. WWE tells you all the time wrestling is fake with their ads on the networks and their specials. They tell its fake on their own tv. You blame the Bucks for this? Oh, please.


I don't think it's blaming the Bucks for something so much as it is condemning the entire practice of "breaking kayfabe". The wrestling business has always been a prime target for ridicule and marginalization even before the curtain was pulled back the further you pull it back the more niche the business becomes. What Cody and The Bucks accomplished is fantastic and there is definitely a healthy appetite for the business beyond the WWE but that appetite isn't coming from new people coming to the business because they want to watch it. It is people who are just hungry for pro wrestling and those who are dissatisfied with WWE. Pulling back the curtain too far creates or can create a situation where it becomes more difficult to get lost in the shows. The entire industry is guilty of this never-ending parade of exposition.


----------



## Ace

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think it's blaming the Bucks for something so much as it is condemning the entire practice of "breaking kayfabe". The wrestling business has always been a prime target for ridicule and marginalization even before the curtain was pulled back the further you pull it back the more niche the business becomes. What Cody and The Bucks accomplished is fantastic and there is definitely a healthy appetite for the business beyond the WWE but that appetite isn't coming from new people coming to the business because they want to watch it. It is people who are just hungry for pro wrestling and those who are dissatisfied with WWE. Pulling back the curtain too far creates or can create a situation where it becomes more difficult to get lost in the shows. The entire industry is guilty of this never-ending parade of exposition.


 Quality post.

I wish everyone would pull away again and sell their characters and stories better. Even commentators are starting to do it fpalm

Don Callis the last time I heard commentating for NJPW was calling fans marks and using Meltzer's star ratings to sell a match. I mean wtf? You want to win the match, the quicker the better. Who cares about putting on a 5* match. Kayfabe a wrestler is better if he squashes someone, is he not? Meltzer's ratings are for smarks, it should not be brought up at all.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think it's blaming the Bucks for something so much as it is condemning the entire practice of "breaking kayfabe". The wrestling business has always been a prime target for ridicule and marginalization even before the curtain was pulled back the further you pull it back the more niche the business becomes. What Cody and The Bucks accomplished is fantastic and there is definitely a healthy appetite for the business beyond the WWE but that appetite isn't coming from new people coming to the business because they want to watch it. It is people who are just hungry for pro wrestling and those who are dissatisfied with WWE. Pulling back the curtain too far creates or can create a situation where it becomes more difficult to get lost in the shows. The entire industry is guilty of this never-ending parade of exposition.


It doesn't hurt the business. People know movies and television are fake. People are drawn to stories. It doesn't matter if its fake so long as the stories are told well and pay off no one cares if its fake.

I was the njpw shows in Cali and there were people there who never watched WWE. 

Terrible writing, bad programming, and horrible shows are what kills business. People have known wrestling has been fake for years. No one seriously believed an undead men and dentists were real people.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

It was a solid evening of wrestling. It likely won't be remembered as a "historic event" as many, myself included, had hoped.


----------



## SS07

GimmeABreakJess said:


> It was a solid evening of wrestling. It likely won't be remembered as a "historic event" as many, myself included, had imagined.


It didn't have to be the most amazing show ever to be historic. The fact it was as successful as it was financially was historic by itself.


----------



## Ace

Miguel De Juan said:


> It doesn't hurt the business. People know movies and television are fake. People are drawn to stories. It doesn't matter if its fake so long as the stories are told well and pay off no one cares if its fake.
> 
> I was the njpw shows in Cali and there were people there who never watched WWE.
> 
> Terrible writing, bad programming, and horrible shows are what kills business. People have known wrestling has been fake for years. No one seriously believed an undead men and dentists were real people.


 This is an industry wide problem. Even the biggest company in the world made a mess of their WM main event feud to try get their top star and story over. Right after WM Roman talked about getting weird looks backstage before his match with Brock and hinted at the finish being changed because of Brock's meeting with Vince.



GimmeABreakJess said:


> It was a solid evening of wrestling. It likely won't be remembered as a "historic event" as many, myself included, had imagined.


 It was historic. They sold 10,000 tickets in less than 30 mins and probably did 100-200k PPV buys.

The show was trending #1 worldwide for hours, SD and Raw don't even manage that. Only ones I've seen trend #1 are Summerslam, Royal Rumble and WM.


----------



## RapShepard

Miguel De Juan said:


> It doesn't hurt the business. People know movies and television are fake. People are drawn to stories. It doesn't matter if its fake so long as the stories are told well and pay off no one cares if its fake.
> 
> I was the njpw shows in Cali and there were people there who never watched WWE.
> 
> Terrible writing, bad programming, and horrible shows are what kills business. People have known wrestling has been fake for years. No one seriously believed an undead men and dentists were real people.


Yeah put in Infinity War would you want Ironman and Thanos breaking character to hug it out because they finally made it to this point after 10 years, similar to the end of the women's match? In the theatrical release if Infinity War would you want the post credit scenes to be the actors out of character explaining shots and scenes that got cut out?


----------



## TheDogMan

New person here. Just wanted to say I thought the show was fun, entertaining and awesome as hell! So on that note, fuck wwe and their ass kissing fans. This show made me realize how fucking shitty wwe is. The Indies are indeed rising but blind wwe fanboys aren't going to admit it. So again fuck them.


----------



## CM Buck

Just going to do a brief lazy mans review 

Briscoes vs SCU was pretty good. I'm not a massive fan of either but it was a good match with a hot finish 

Flip wins the battle royal in the most obvious result ever 


Cross vs mjf was decent. Cross is definitely an underrated talent

Almighty vs armell was good for what it was 

Loved the women's match and glad Tessa won. 

Aldis vs Cody was fantastic. It was such a cool moment afterwards 

Street fight was good plunder fun. The right man won. Page is going to be a big star. Also fuck Joey Ryan 

Jaychismo vs flip. I hate flip but he never disappoints. That bastard. And Jay always delivers 

Scurll Okada well that was brilliant. Plodding but brilliant 

And the main was your typical bucks match. It was fantastic 

Oh and omega and penta was awesome. Penta has been on fire recently and omega always delivers something special in spite of the v trigger spam. But no bodies perfect. Bring on Alpha v omega 2!!!

Fantastic job by all involved. Nothing I would see again but that's true for everything I very rarely go back and rewatch things.


----------



## BC Punk

RapShepard said:


> Yeah put in Infinity War would you want Ironman and Thanos breaking character to hug it out because they finally made it to this point after 10 years, similar to the end of the women's match? In the theatrical release if Infinity War would you want the post credit scenes to be the actors out of character explaining shots and scenes that got cut out?


These are not exact parallels because boxers and MMA fighters hug it out at the end of fights sometimes and that is one hundred percent real.

They do this for Guardians of the Galaxy where they're dancing on the sides of the screen.

And you do realize that the whole idea of credits themselves pulls you out of immersion. Should they just tweet those out after the movie?


----------



## RapShepard

BC Punk said:


> These are not exact parallels because boxers and MMA fighters hug it out at the end of fights sometimes and that is one hundred percent real.
> 
> They do this for Guardians of the Galaxy where they're dancing on the sides of the screen.
> 
> And you do realize that the whole idea of credits themselves pulls you out of immersion. Should they just tweet those out after the movie?


Nah it get it's not an 100 percent parallel, but would you find those moments jarring or not?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*This show is one of the best shows I seen all year. It had everything that I wanted and hoped for a pay per view. It has exciting matches that excelled beyond my expectations. I am very happy that Cody Rhodes is the NWA Champion and Tess Blanchard won her match. It was nice to see a special surprise appearance by Chris Jericho which was the shocker of the night. Okada did his thing and The Young Bucks did their thing. I was really blown away and I will be watching this event on Monday Night once again. Tonight history was made. *_


----------



## Ace

When is the show supposed to be up on NJ World?


----------



## Miguel De Juan

RapShepard said:


> Yeah put in Infinity War would you want Ironman and Thanos breaking character to hug it out because they finally made it to this point after 10 years, similar to the end of the women's match? In the theatrical release if Infinity War would you want the post credit scenes to be the actors out of character explaining shots and scenes that got cut out?


The women hugging at the end of their matches in NXT made sense with their story trajectories considering Bayley/Sasha/Charlotte/Becky were originally friends in story prior to everyone but Bayley taking short cuts to become champion. 

The Bucks thanking the crowd and saying they ran out of time (not for the match) but the air time of the ppv is not a big deal nor breaking of kayfabe because on both njpw and roh they sell the feuds.


----------



## RKing85

Ace said:


> When is the show supposed to be up on NJ World?


never gave a real answer. They just said some time after the event was over.


----------



## Natecore

Well that was the best wrestling show I’ve ever been to....and I’ve been to a lot!

What an amazing celebration of prowrestling!

A night I’ll never forget!

:mark:


----------



## Bratista

WWE just got it's ass kicked again.

Great show!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Miguel De Juan said:


> It doesn't hurt the business. People know movies and television are fake. People are drawn to stories. It doesn't matter if its fake so long as the stories are told well and pay off no one cares if its fake.
> 
> I was the njpw shows in Cali and there were people there who never watched WWE.
> 
> Terrible writing, bad programming, and horrible shows are what kills business. People have known wrestling has been fake for years. No one seriously believed an undead men and dentists were real people.


I'll put it this way for you, it isn't that people think it's real it's how easily people can suspend their disbelief. The more you pull back the curtain the harder it is for people to suspend their disbelief. It's not the worst thing to happen to wrestling but everybody in the business is guilty of exposing too much of it. 

These days you could have Oscar calibre writing and Performances and people would still dump on WWE's product. People have too much information at their disposal. Seriously people are already finding ways to dump on WrestleMania for a potential main event and the show is seven months away. You can't expect people to be able to engage in a show that they have already decided that they are going to dislike. You can't tell great stories if people hate them before they are even told.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'll put it this way for you, it isn't that people think it's real it's how easily people can suspend their disbelief. The more you pull back the curtain the harder it is for people to suspend their disbelief. It's not the worst thing to happen to wrestling but everybody in the business is guilty of exposing too much of it.
> 
> These days you could have Oscar calibre writing and Performances and people would still dump on WWE's product. People have too much information at their disposal. Seriously people are already finding ways to dump on WrestleMania for a potential main event and the show is seven months away. You can't expect people to be able to engage in a show that they have already decided that they are going to dislike. You can't tell great stories if people hate them before they are even told.


Only you're wrong. People knew Okada was going to drop the title to Omega eventually and when it did it was a big deal. WWE's stories are not good and their characters on the main roster are inconsistent.

Compare what WWE did with Shawn/Undertaker in 97. 

People still buy stories in NXT and other promotions who tell stories well.

It's just an excuse to crap on non-WWE products because they do not things the way Vince does. If breaking kayfabe were a real issue neither the Bucks or RoH/NJPW would have sold out shows in Long Beach, Chicago, and Madison Square Garden respectively. 

The arguments holds no water.


----------



## Morrison17

main event was awesome, but rest of the show was dissapointing to say the least

Cage eliminated by an overweight girl
Pentagon losing clean
Cody vs. Magnus
Womens match was lacking. It's not like I expected much from Madison and miss "I dont do dangerous moves", but still. I'm sure a lot of indy girls would legit kill a person to wrestle at All In but instead Cody booked his friends' girlfriends.

on the bright side we had Jericho and pretty badass ending in Page-Janella match. but I wish there were more big moments like these two


----------



## DesoloutionRow

The little boy from Marietta, Georgia put on a more watchable product than Old Man Vince. Dusty would be so proud of you, boy. :hoganjam


----------



## IronMan8

Sounds like an awesome show, planning to watch highlights on YouTube later.

Quick question: How would you compare it to WWE?

There’s surely an element of feeling part of an anti-WWE sports team and some will overrate the show due to desire to see it succeed, but if you remove that element completely, how much better was this compared to Wrestlemania?

Think they could legit challenge WWE in a couple of years?

Wrestlemania didn’t get big until WM 3 with Hogan vs Andre.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Morrison17 said:


> main event was awesome, but rest of the show was dissapointing to say the least
> 
> Cage eliminated by an overweight girl
> Pentagon losing clean
> Cody vs. Magnus
> Womens match was lacking. It's not like I expected much from Madison and miss "I dont do dangerous moves", but still. I'm sure a lot of indy girls would legit kill a person to wrestle at All In but instead Cody booked his friends' girlfriends.
> 
> on the bright side we had Jericho and pretty badass ending in Page-Janella match. but I wish there were more big moments like these two


Magnus is shot. I dunno if he's on the gas but hes so blown up it's like he can hardly fucking move. So instead of trying for a classic match they went storytelling with the blade job, DDP spot, Brandi spot, ref bump etc. I thought it worked. Of course Omega isnt losing, or winning with help. NJPW aint having that.


Oh, and Brandi Rhodes is one of the most gorgeous women on planet earth. My God in heaven.


----------



## HankHill_85

So Cody and the Bucks booked themselves to go over? Surprise surprise....

Kidding. Sounds like it was a blast. Looking forward to watching it at some point this long weekend.

I actually just got back from Mick Foley's one-man show centered on marking 20 years since the Hell in a Cell match with Taker. Cool show, Mick's an incredible public speaker.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> Miguel De Juan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't hurt the business. People know movies and television are fake. People are drawn to stories. It doesn't matter if its fake so long as the stories are told well and pay off no one cares if its fake.
> 
> I was the njpw shows in Cali and there were people there who never watched WWE.
> 
> Terrible writing, bad programming, and horrible shows are what kills business. People have known wrestling has been fake for years. No one seriously believed an undead men and dentists were real people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah put in Infinity War would you want Ironman and Thanos breaking character to hug it out because they finally made it to this point after 10 years, similar to the end of the women's match? In the theatrical release if Infinity War would you want the post credit scenes to be the actors out of character explaining shots and scenes that got cut out?
Click to expand...

Well since both would be off screen if like in this case I would not give a fuck. Do you complain about behind the sences for movies? As long as it is clearly not part of the match and story it is fine.


Also PPV was a lot of fun and worth staying up for ?


----------



## Morrison17

Did anyone catch LU mentioned atleast once?

I heard RoH, NJPW (not surprising) and Impact (surprising) mentioned a lot, but nothing for LU, despite Fenix, Cage and Penta wrestling at All In.
It's like YBs still bitter for LU lowballing them couple of years ago.

Oh yeah, and Kenny throwin TNA bomb. Asshole.


----------



## CallMeKC

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'll put it this way for you, it isn't that people think it's real it's how easily people can suspend their disbelief. The more you pull back the curtain the harder it is for people to suspend their disbelief. It's not the worst thing to happen to wrestling but everybody in the business is guilty of exposing too much of it.


It's also worth bearing in mind WHO this show was intended and booked for. Namely fans of Being the Elite. Those fans by and large are he absolute smarkiest motherfuckers in the world. They know it's fake. They know the show was booked by the people in the big matches. Are their expectations or willingness to buy another show going to be diminished by that? Or by the women having a group hug after a hard fought match? Fuck no.

That said, there's a reason the match I was invested in, interested in and watched the show for was Nick Aldis vs Cody, which was awesome. And that's sure as shit not because I was hyped to see those two wrestle. It wasn't a barn burner (nor would it ever have been) but it was solid. It had some really nice moments and did a very good job turning Cody, the massive fan favourite into an underdog babyface against Aldis. Who, need I remind you up until the end was controlling the match. Despite everything though, he couldn't put the smaller, weaker, bloodstained man down for the count. Cloverleaf, powebomb, powerslams, piledriver and yet nothing could get the job done. He was so close, having to go further and further into the darkness to try and claw out the victory. In the end, he just couldn't do it. Not because he couldn't do it physically, but because he still has his soul. When he hit Brandi, he froze. If she had stayed out of the way, he would have pinned Cody after the elbow with no qualms, but his conscience, his regrets gave Cody the time to recover enough to kick out, come back and score a rollup for a great moment.

But really, this match was never about the match. The crowd was all over them before they'd even touched one another. No, this was about something else. It was about the last three months where Cody has been fighting to earn a shot at Nick Aldis and his championship. It was about the last year where Nick Aldis has been hauling ass and wrestling all over the world treating that title like it's the most important thing in the world. Motherfucker defended that title 20 times in 60 days after he won it. Every goddamn week he was talking passionately about how much that title means to wrestling and himself. It was about the 40 years that the Rhodes family have held or chased those 10 pounds of gold. The match, the ending, that moment was a culmination of weeks and months of work building up a relic from a long dead era, to the point that between those two men, those people in the arena and watching at home that belt was as important as Nick has been saying for the last year. The culmination of 3 months of build, a year of Nick Aldis working his ass off to raise the title up from the dirt and four decades of the Rhodes family's pursuit of the NWA World's Heavyweight Championship. The build was serious. The match and title was treated like it was the most important thing in the world to those two men. If they'd sorted the match like they did the other BTE cast member's matches as a skit or quiet announcement on their youtube show that match would have been a heatless snoozefest. Instead it was awesome, and that's entirely because of how the match was presented and built.

So yeah, treating wrestling like it's serious and real is absolutely still important, but in this day and age, at this event it's definitely not mandatory.


----------



## PrettyLush

Great show. Lot's of technical snaffus goin' on such as the inconsistent audio calibration, the pyro, and the main-event time limit, but this is their first ever PPV so I gave them a pass. Also, some performers looks stiff, as in kinda shaky and nervous which hinders the overall quality of some of the matches. No surprise there since to most of them, this PPV was their first taste of performing in front of 10,000 crowd so kudos to the some of the boys and girls for keeping their cool all throughout the show :clap


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Morrison17 said:


> Did anyone catch LU mentioned atleast once?
> 
> I heard RoH, NJPW (not surprising) and Impact (surprising) mentioned a lot, but nothing for LU, despite Fenix, Cage and Penta wrestling at All In.
> It's like YBs still bitter for LU lowballing them couple of years ago.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Kenny throwin TNA bomb. Asshole.


Fenix and Pentagon work for bigger companies than LU (CMLL & AAA).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I take it that this was a really good show? I'll try to see it once I am feeling a bit better.


----------



## Oneiros

When you're casually watching ALL IN, then Okada comes out and you're reminded of what being a wrestling star is like.


----------



## ellthom

Really enjoyed myself watching this. Watched it with my friends last night, something we usually reserve for Wrestlemanias, but we were all pumped for this, and we all left pretty happy. Bring on All In 2


----------



## Dolorian

Spoiler: .







Jericho is a madman :lol

The GOAT


----------



## validreasoning

Ace said:


> It was historic. They sold 10,000 tickets in less than 30 mins and probably did 100-200k PPV buys.
> 
> The show was trending #1 worldwide for hours, SD and Raw don't even manage that. Only ones I've seen trend #1 are Summerslam, Royal Rumble and WM.


Actual number of tweets were on a par with Wrestlekingdom this year and the bigger nxt takeovers.

Last I checked there were 158,000 tweets 30 minutes after show ended. Wk12 had 164,000 tweets at 11pm Tokyo time or 10am us east coast.

Raw/SD had 455k and 324k tweets last week http://www.nielsensocial.com/socialcontentratings/weekly/


----------



## Ace

validreasoning said:


> Actual number of tweets were on a par with Wrestlekingdom this year and the bigger nxt takeovers.
> 
> Last I checked there were 158,000 tweets 30 minutes after show ended. Wk12 had 164,000 tweets at 11pm Tokyo time or 10am us east coast.
> 
> Raw/SD had 455k and 324k tweets last week http://www.nielsensocial.com/socialcontentratings/weekly/


 Surprised by those Raw/SD numbers because #Raw #SDlive is never the top trend during the same hrs.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Finally got round to finishing watching All In. Definitely exceeded my expectations and was one of the funnest shows I've seen all year. There were some technical difficulities at times but from my stream on the ROH website, it didn't feel like there were many and not enough to take out enjoyment of the show but my main issue with the show was probably the pacing. Some of the matches (especially the first few matches) just felt like they went on for far too long and definitely could've shaved a few minutes off and maybe then it wouldn't feel like the main event was rushed. My MOTN was Omega vs Pentagon but Cody vs Aldis, although not as good wrestling wise, definitely had a better story to it and you can't beat a feel good moment like Cody winning the NWA Title.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> How would you feel about Hunter or HHH doing the same after a WWE show?
> 
> They would rightfully be slaughtered. Sure the curtain has been coming down for a while, it doesn't mean it's fine to go further with it. Everyone should pull back, this kind of shit is to the detriment of the product.


Buddy, this whole show was built on another show, Being The Elite, that constantly breaks kayfabe and the 4th wall. And we just saw how successful it was.

It doesn't hurt the product. We can complain and pretend it does because that's what was done in the past, but it's been proven over and over again that it does not matter.



J'onn J'onzz said:


> When you're casually watching ALL IN, then Okada comes out and you're reminded of what being a wrestling star is like.


By the time MSG rolls around, he better have the old Rainmaker entrance back. None of this remix.


----------



## Mainboy

Is there a link for the full show?


----------



## Desecrated

Don't want to read too far back b/c of how much white noise he was creating but did @Bret Hart ever quieten down on the crowd? They didn't mic the crowd very well and only the first few rows were of the hard camera angle were sitting on their hands. Every report suggests the crowd was absolutely electric. What a dud night for you, mate. One look of the card would tell you they put the best matches on last. You expecting a barn-burner from Daniels-Armell, the womens 4-way and Cody/Magnus? Jesus Christ.

Very hopeful they run a second show. A few lessons learned for an otherwise great production and they can manage this maybe twice a year.


----------



## Jedah

IronMan8 said:


> Sounds like an awesome show, planning to watch highlights on YouTube later.
> 
> Quick question: How would you compare it to WWE?
> 
> There’s surely an element of feeling part of an anti-WWE sports team and some will overrate the show due to desire to see it succeed, but if you remove that element completely, how much better was this compared to Wrestlemania?
> 
> Think they could legit challenge WWE in a couple of years?
> 
> Wrestlemania didn’t get big until WM 3 with Hogan vs Andre.


I'd say it was better Mania. Mania this year really fell off the wagon after the first three matches (Balor/Rollins/Miz, Asuka/Charlotte, and the Rousey mixed tag). This was at worst solid, if not quite as spectacular as people thought it would be, throughout.

Overall, it was better than any main roster PPV this year but didn't exceed the NXT TakeOvers.

But for a first time effort at a show like this, it was great.

They won't challenge WWE though. The economy of scale WWE has is just too massive. The only way it could feasibly happen is if they get a prime time TV deal on a major network and have a billionaire backer - somebody like Mark Cuban, and even then, it would be an uphill battle. I don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## Corey

Did it bother anyone else that Kenny didn't bring down the IWGP Title to the ring with him? Like, wtf why wouldn't you? That disappointed me. Biggest indy show ever man show that thing off!


----------



## yeahright2

HankHill_85 said:


> *So Cody and the Bucks booked themselves to go over?* Surprise surprise....
> 
> Kidding. Sounds like it was a blast. Looking forward to watching it at some point this long weekend.


Yes, Cody learned from his dad. The whole point of this event was to make themselves look good.
That´s why I like HoH..Dreamer isn´t afraid to take a loss.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Not sure if this was already posted but...
https://youtu.be/2CtC47w9C7g

Kenny and Cody kinda confirmed that they stay together as a group and they won't sign with WWE, they want to continue with this idea


----------



## Heel To Face

I could have done without 3 things on this show which could have lead to a short show overall and giving the main event the time it needed. 

1. The whole MJF vs Matt Cross match just put them in the battle royale
2. The pointless Bubba Ray and Colt bullshit after Lethal and Flip.
3. Jericho coming out and beating down Omega at the end of what was a great match just took away from what both guys just did in the match to me. 

I was completely sold on the Aldas/Cody match by the ten pounds of gold videos and the way they sold the match. And then the bell rang. Jesus Aldas sucks, it was like he was afraid to full take any move. No way Billy in his right mind would go into this big 70th anniversary show for the NWA without Cody having that belt.


Why all of a sudden is every big wrestling show going like 4 to 5 hours now. It is just too much. Less is always more!


----------



## PrettyLush

Aldis probably getting a lil bit of a cold feet there. yeah, that match was great and that finish was definitely a nod to the old NWA days, or Bret Hart, it's a great match and a great finish either way. I still can't get over that near fall after Marty hit the rainmaker, and made the crowd goes nuts. Probably the best near fall I've ever watched this year.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It was a looong but great show. Women's match was great, all the wrestlers shined. Amell match was actually decent and seeing Jerry Lynn was awesome. Penta/Kenny was good as you would expect from them. Okada/Marty got better towards the end but man it was a drag till that. It went waaay longer than it should tbh. No matter Marty being in the Elite and all but the fact that he went 20+ with Okada was the wrong call. They could have tell a better story in 10 minutes with Marty going straight balls to the walls instead of taking his time. Cut this to 10-15 minutes you would have more time for the main event and afterwards. 

Highlight of the show for me was Cody/Aldis. Everything was gold. Entrances, teams, the story, the fact that they kept Aldis strong and Brandi being like Miss Elizabeth v.2. Just golden. This should definitely have been the main event imo. The best build, the best ''pro wrestling'' match and the best payoff. I think Cody didn't want to have the main and they thought that having Golden Elite already in the ring after the main would be better for the send off. But timing fucked that up too.


----------



## Heel To Face

Corey said:


> Did it bother anyone else that Kenny didn't bring down the IWGP Title to the ring with him? Like, wtf why wouldn't you? That disappointed me. Biggest indy show ever man show that thing off!


I agree with you 100%. first thing I said as soon as I seen him appear. Hell even Fenix came out with whatever title he has from AAA. The bucks came out with the IWGP tag titles.


----------



## zkorejo

Cody vs Aldis was great for its storytelling. Surprisingly Okada vs Marty was an amazing match (didnt expect it to be as good as it was). Omega vs Pentagon was definitely the MOTN for me. Main event was good enough to be a Mainevent, even though a bit rushed, the part where everyone runs to the ramp to catch Matt's aerial attack made that very clear. 

Rest of the show was passable I guess. Didnt like a few things like Flip vs Jay for some reason.. the match was trying to do alot of things at the same time and it just wasnt working for me. Not saying it was bad, Im just saying if they had stuck to telling one story for the entire match, it would have been good. Same goes for Hangman's match, it started off well but then it just felt like its going through the motions to get to the next spot.. then the next spot and then ofcourse there was Joey Ryan's ressurection.. I will admit I chuckled when the penis druids came out (Undertaker style).. but honestly.. this BTE storyline didn't translate well for a proper wrestling show for some reason.

A solid 8/10. I dont need to say it but It was definitely a success. Good show but overhyped. It delivered but surely was rough around the edges.


----------



## DaveTommo

Cody/Aldis MOTN.

They probably shouldn't of bothered with the opener and they would of had more time for the main event.

Fantastic show though


----------



## validreasoning

IronMan8 said:


> Sounds like an awesome show, planning to watch highlights on YouTube later.
> 
> Quick question: How would you compare it to WWE?
> 
> There’s surely an element of feeling part of an anti-WWE sports team and some will overrate the show due to desire to see it succeed, but if you remove that element completely, how much better was this compared to Wrestlemania?
> 
> Think they could legit challenge WWE in a couple of years?
> 
> Wrestlemania didn’t get big until WM 3 with Hogan vs Andre.


Wrestlemania 1 was a much much bigger show than wrestlemania 3 in terms of mainstream exposure. Hogan and Mr T were all over tv including presenting SNL and there were big segments of major newspapers and news broadcasts dedicated to Wrestlemania in the week leading up to the event.

While mania 3 was a bigger show for wrestling fans, first mania blew it away outside wrestling bubble


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rewatched big parts of the show again.

It was a solid 8/10 IMO. They built nicely to the main matches of the card - i would’ve just put Cody / Aldis among the last 3 matches - but I guess Cody wanted to be in the back producing the rest of the show.

Stuff i did not like
Lethal / Flip - the macho man stuff was just meh
Streetfight - just not the rype of matches i enjoy

Stuff i liked
Kenny / Pentagon
Cody / Aldis (although the blade spot was clunky)
Main event
And I loved Marty / Okada - my MOTN

The rest was all fine.

Just a note on why the Matt Cross match started the show - they needed a ‘nothing’ start to ensure all the streams are up live - Fite had a lot of issues in the beginning and it ended up being a good call.

So, in summary - good show for a first time - lots of these guys it was my first time seeing them - but I will possibly be back for MSG and definitely for All in 2


----------



## RapShepard

Roy Mustang said:


> Well since both would be off screen if like in this case I would not give a fuck. Do you complain about behind the sences for movies? As long as it is clearly not part of the match and story it is fine.
> 
> 
> Also PPV was a lot of fun and worth staying up for ?


Except for one wasn't behind the scenes it was mid show


----------



## Lazyking

Excellent show. Glad I didn't look at this right after. Oy all the nitpicking and bitching... and also to be honest, I think people expected this to be some epic, inclusive show.. It was never ever booked that way. The matches have variety sure, but if you're not invested in being the elite, this show wasn't meant to please you. Not everything was a callback but every match was booked to the performers strengths. Mic'd poorly or not, the people at the sears centre got what they paid for and knew it. 

One final thing, the show is a massive success. It sold out, it trended worldwide all night so it doesn't matter how many people watched thru PPV, Fite or Honor Club.. They could announce All in 2 for sometime in May at the Staples Center for example and I think their brand would sell that out too.

$45 well spent on my end


----------



## TD Stinger

> The main event of Saturday's All In pay-per-view featuring The Young Bucks & Kota Ibushi defeating Rey Mysterio, Bandido & Fenix ended up being cut short. According to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio, the match was originally scheduled to go 28 minutes, but ended up at 12 minutes because a couple of the other matches went long.
> 
> The Hangman Page vs. Joey Janela match went longer than scheduled, while the Kazuchika Okada vs. Marty Scurll match ended up going 12 minutes over their allotted time.
> 
> The show originally had to go off of the air by 10:58 pm ET. Meltzer noted that a deal was made to close the show a minute later, at 10:59 pm. The show still ended somewhat abruptly as the Young Bucks quickly called for the finish, and the show was off the air 15 seconds later.


If true, LOL at Okada vs. Scurll going that much over time. Would have been much better if they had gone their original time too.

In fact, almost every match on the card could have benefited from being a little shorter.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah. The ROH world title match in particular could have gone shorter.

If matches went on way too long it obviously shows that these guys still have some work to do when it comes to booking and scheduling, but I'm happy the show succeeded despite these issues.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

12 minutes overtime sounds too weird to be true but maybe they(people at the back) were caught in the moment big time to realize that they were behind the time lol.


----------



## Soul_Body

This could easily be one of the best ppvs of the year. EASILY. Aside from some time issues this show did what it needed to do. I could've stayed up watching this all night(if I wasn't working). 

Cody/Aldis was probably the greatest tribute to Dusty ever﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.

Omega/Penta was a fucking spectical that hasn't been seen in a while﻿.

Okada/Scurll was match of the night and Okada went out and gave Scurll a title ﻿defense﻿ level match.

The main was a nice little sprint, but I would've like to seen what they could do if they weren't up against the time wall.


The﻿﻿ Page/Ryan segment was the greatest thing I've ever seen in pro-﻿wrestling.


----------



## Lazyking

I'm not saying people took liberties with their time but it just goes to show how tough it is to time out a show. When you're in the the thick of things and you're also working matches as talent, you can forget to mention to people 'hey only 13 mins here' . Even if you do all that right, wrestlers go out there and do their match, not thinking about rushing thru things.


----------



## Natecore

I’m escatic matches went long. Last night’s main might have been the fastest, frantic, jam packed match I’ve ever seen. Incredibly exciting to watch these professionals work on the fly and speed through their match. It felt unique...rushed but unique. I don’t need mains to always go 25+.

In the arena the final 3 matches were perfect. 

Flawless! :mark:


----------



## Cult03

Mostly enjoyed it but I feel, like everything Bullet Club, it came up a bit short. The wrestling was good, apart from a few worthless matches that didn't really fit. It just seemed really uneventful overall, but that was probably because I was expecting some shocks. Everything seemed so obvious and this is one flaw everyone likes to point out with the WWE. No Pac and no Punk was a bit of a let down too.


----------



## PrettyLush

Why were you expecting someone who wasn't on the card to begin with? seems stupid to blame the show because your own fantasy didn't met with reality @Cult03;


----------



## Roxinius

Cult03 said:


> Mostly enjoyed it but I feel, like everything Bullet Club, it came up a bit short. The wrestling was good, apart from a few worthless matches that didn't really fit. It just seemed really uneventful overall, but that was probably because I was expecting some shocks. Everything seemed so obvious and this is one flaw everyone likes to point out with the WWE. No Pac and no Punk was a bit of a let down too.


im sorry but how many times does punk have to say it he's done with wrestling if you lay off fan generated rumors you wont be disappointed when the thing that was never going to happen doesnt happen


----------



## Lazyking

Yeah, I understand wanting some shocks but that's not how wrestling works... If Punk wanted to be on the show, he would be. Same goes for Neville/Pac


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I’ve only seen the free hour, still trying to get the main show.

Maybe just my version but the audio seems a bit off with the commentary vs. The crowd noise. The main commentator seems muffled.

Apart from that technical glitch, enjoyed what I’ve seen so far. So they actually did a masked luchador reveal angle twice though?

I really liked the Omega interview with the interviewer standing feet apart in flipflops. 

Also saw the post show stuff with Cody and the Bucks on YouTube ....telling that the crowd stuck around, as Meltzer was saying, all these fans wanted to see was a card where the promoters give the fans what they want. I saw some people complaining about breaking kayfabe....with the type of audience they had, I don’t see it as a problem.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Was a good not great show. But expecting a lot of places to overrate it just because its a non WWE show. Which is sad because this isnt competing with WWE its a one off show. (Possibly doing another but unless Im wrong they havent announced another one of these?)

Omega was really the only stand out match to me. People going way over their time sucked for the main event guys, but they still made a good match with the time they got.


----------



## Lazyking

Bryan Jericho said:


> Was a good not great show. But expecting a lot of places to overrate it just because its a non WWE show. Which is sad because this isnt competing with WWE its a one off show. (Possibly doing another but unless Im wrong they havent announced another one of these?)
> 
> Omega was really the only stand out match to me. People going way over their time sucked for the main event guys, but they still made a good match with the time they got.


Honestly, I feel like if you follow BTE and are invested in those characters, it would be hard to be disappointed with the show.. Maybe it underdelivered in some areas but the card as it was delivered 

Don't mean to harp on that, its just when I see people say 'people will over hype it' is acting like loving the show is disingenuous.

As for ALL in happening again, I figure it will go down sometime next year but I think the Bucks and Cody need to get all that sorted


----------



## Stetho

Historic event of course but the show itself wasn't this great to me. Almost looked like a WWE show at some point, especially the beginning.


----------



## V-Trigger

Heel To Face said:


> I agree with you 100%. first thing I said as soon as I seen him appear. Hell even Fenix came out with whatever title he has from AAA. The bucks came out with the IWGP tag titles.


Kenny isn't allowed to bring the IWGP HW title to non NJPW shows.


----------



## Corey

V-Trigger said:


> Kenny isn't allowed to bring the IWGP HW title to non NJPW shows.


Really? I wasn't aware of that tbh but you'd think they'd let him bring it considering all the NJPW guys that were on the show.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I remember AJ having to get permission to have the IWGP title at BOLA that one year.


----------



## xio8ups

The all in markville show.


----------



## Blade Runner

Said it last night as the show went on;


I thought it was a fairly good show all things considered. The show definitely dragged in parts, probably went overly long and there definitely was some weirdness / goofy shit / shit that didn't live up to expectations, but the occational cool moments made up for it in the end.


The NWA match entrances were cool. Omega / Pentagon was a very entertaining match with a memorable finish, and I popped huge for Black Machismo coming out with Lanny.


Of course, I expect a ton of people to praise the show to high heavens because of who's involved, but it's whatever.


----------



## FITZ

I’m tempted to say the main event benefited from the time cut. It was short but the pace was just insane.


----------



## DA

Incredible show

I fucking loved how all the goofy BTE storylines culminated and made the show even greater. Brilliant long-term booking/writing

Jericho must be having the time of his life too


----------



## MC

Don't think I gave my overall views on the show. Thought Zero Hour was fun, very enjoyable and did well to hype the show. The main show was a mixed bag. Didn't like anything uptil Lethal match. The opener was a nothing match. The 4-Way was okay but highly forgettable. Cody vs Aldis was a great moment but the match was so boring and I wasn't interested at all until Cody won. It was a typical WWE style match, not what I want from a show like this. Hangman Page vs Joey Janela was good for the first half but then it turned into an awful one by the end. A burning hammer on the ladder only to do 10 minutes worth of more spots? No thanks. Janela has a great character by man, he is so underwhelming in the ring. 

Not a fan of Flip but Lethal as a Savage cosplay was really enjoyable. Omega vs Pentagon was good. Slightly overbooked with the big moves - it got a bit much by the end but still a really good match. Crowd was hot for it. The Jericho bit was fine. You could see it was Jericho from the beginning and Jericho wrestling in 2018 simply doesn't peak my interest all that much. Okada vs Scrull became a real good match by the end but it took way too long to get to the peak of the match. Sure the time for the main event was cut short but there was no need for the main event to go near 30 minutes so I'm g;ad they went balls to the walls instead. 7/10


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I expect a lot of people to be hyper critical and underrate this show because of who's involved


----------



## Natecore

xio8ups said:


> The all in markville show.


Population: 10,000

:mark:


----------



## Cult03

PrettyLush said:


> Why were you expecting someone who wasn't on the card to begin with? seems stupid to blame the show because your own fantasy didn't met with reality @Cult03;


I wasn't. But you can't tell me the Bullet Club guys weren't feeding into the hype and making sales on the top of those rumours.



King Jesus said:


> I expect a lot of people to be hyper critical and underrate this show because of who's involved


Has anyone said the show was bad? All I am seeing is "Good show but" or "I enjoyed most of it but". I guess this just proves you BC marks can't take valid criticism, but we already knew that.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just a note on why the Matt Cross match started the show - they needed a ‘nothing’ start to ensure all the streams are up live - Fite had a lot of issues in the beginning and it ended up being a good call.


Interesting - I'd wondered because that match seemed somewhat random. I was amoung those having stream troubles so glad they did,


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Was this only on New Japan World for a limited few hours? I payed for a month so I could re-watch it today, and when I went back to the site I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Piper's Pit

I just watched a few clips of this on Youtube.

Was there a single person in that crowd under 30 ?? The place looked like a fucking neckbeard convention, 95% male at least.

As for the actual 'wrestling', well if you like that kind of fake looking, obviously choreographed, kayfabe killing nonsense that wouldn't fool a naive kid then you probably had a blast. 

I liked the Briscoes though, only guys on that show that deliver their moves with some intensity and realism, didn't like Aldis losing the title, yeah Cody has the lineage but he like all his buds in the Geek Club treat wrestling as a joke so I just think it's a shame that he's got his hands on one of the few championships in all of wrestling that has any credibility left.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Cult03 said:


> Has anyone said the show was bad? All I am seeing is "Good show but" or "I enjoyed most of it but". I guess this just proves you BC marks can't take valid criticism, but we already knew that.


Oh I'm a BC mark? Lol, get lost


----------



## FITZ

I liked the show a lot. I'm not going to call it the best show of the year or say it was mind blowing but I enjoyed myself a lot while watching it. 

I watch BTE on youtube and I don't think a lot of the stuff translated all that well onto an actual wrestling show. Some of it was funny but I was watching with someone who doesn't watch the show every week and if you don't watch it's all weird inside jokes that you don't get. 

The undercard stuff was fine. The opener/make sure the stream works match was fine, The women's match was very good with a bad ending, and Stephen Amell did as good as any non-wrestler will ever do.

I LOVED the NWA Title match. I like the way they worked it. I love matches with crazy spots and a million kick outs to finishers as much as the next wrestling fan in 2018 but I can also appreciate a different style. They turned the clock back a bit for this one and I thought it worked. And it worked because everyone cared about the ending more than the path to the ending. That can't be said for any other match on the card really. There were a bunch of dream matches because of what we expected to see. This was highly anticipated because of the desired result. So they did everything they could to make it look like we weren't going to get the celebration. There were Fake Dusty Finishes thrown in and Cody was shown to be in a lot of trouble. We didn't know for sure if he would win the gold so they tried to scare us (and I think succeeded) with making it look like a bunch of things could happen and ruin the match. And on top of that Aldis had Cody hurting and was in control must of the match. They tried to convince us we weren't going to get that amazing moment and it made the moment better when we did get it. If this was a throw away match on some other show I'm probably not a huge fan of it. 

Lethal/Flip didn't do a ton for me. It was OK but I wasn't impressed. The comedy stuff was funny but once they got serious I lost a bit of interest. I'm not the biggest Lethal fan and I think Flip is fun in tag matches but I'm not sold on him as a singles guy either. 

The main event, Janella/Hangman, and Omega/Pentagon all were awesome for all the reasons opposite of what I said about the main event. I didn't care who won those matches but the road to end was fun in all of them. 

I liked Okada/Scurll a lot too. I was wondering how they would play it and they played it the right way. Scurll went underdog and tried to show he could hang with Okada. I didn't like some of his antics early on as the story they were going for I felt required a more serious Marty for the entire match. But once he stopped flexing they told a great story and it had an exciting ending. I didn't care about the result when this match started but by the end I was really pulling for Scurll to get the surprise upset.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Piper's Pit said:


> I just watched a few clips of this on Youtube.
> 
> Was there a single person in that crowd under 30 ?? The place looked like a fucking neckbeard convention, 95% male at least.
> 
> As for the actual 'wrestling', well if you like that kind of fake looking, obviously choreographed, kayfabe killing nonsense that wouldn't fool a naive kid then you probably had a blast.
> 
> I liked the Briscoes though, only guys on that show that deliver their moves with some intensity and realism, didn't like Aldis losing the title, yeah Cody has the lineage but he like all his buds in the Geek Club treat wrestling as a joke so I just think it's a shame that he's got his hands on one of the few championships in all of wrestling that has any credibility left.


Not going to waste much time arguing with you troll but I gotta say this.

Actually people who treat wrestling as "legitimate" and want to protect the kayfabe are doing more harm. 

You know why lots of people don't like wrestling and call it fake. Well it is because of people like Cornette and you that try to pretend that it is some kind of legitimate sport. That just makes other people laugh and piss on wrestling cause it should be highly obvious it is fake. Irish whips and all.

Why don't people call movies fake?! Well it is presented as entertainment. All those fake calling people would disappear if it was more clear that wrestling is entertainment. And I think we are moving to right direction. But that old school mentality of "protecting kayfabe" is not a long lasting solution and is just insulting people's intelligence and make them shout FAKE.

Wrestling is entertainment. Deal with it.


----------



## Lazyking

MC 16 said:


> *Cody vs Aldis was a great moment but the match was so boring and I wasn't interested at all until Cody won. It was a typical WWE style match, not what I want from a show like this.*


Just wanna isolate this point to say, it wasn't meant to cater to the modern fan. The NWA Worlds title match specifically was a throwback of a forgetten era. Cody has always said his vision of wrestling is different than the Bucks and that was on most display here.

Fine with people not liking it but again, this show was not a epic dream match show. It was a show built from the minds of three people wanting to show off their vision... and it succeeded in doing that.


----------



## Ace

Any word on when the show will be up on NJ World?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Ace said:


> Any word on when the show will be up on NJ World?


It was there this morning. I payed my 999 yen cuz I wanted to re-watch a few things and it seems to be gone now???

Several full matches are on youtube...I'm watching the full Cody match right now.


----------



## Ace

GimmeABreakJess said:


> It was there this morning. I payed my 999 yen cuz I wanted to re-watch a few things and it seems to be gone now???
> 
> Several full matches are on youtube...I'm watching the full Cody match right now.


 =\

Been waiting for it since yesterday, hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## Lazyking

Maybe they have to wait a week til the PPV replays if there is any are still airing...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Maybe? Last night they'd been saying it would be up as soon as the PPV went off air. And I DID see it being on their on-demand menu this morning...but it has since gone away.


----------



## Alexander_G

Penta/Omega, and Cody/Aldis were my favorites here. Followed closely by the 3-man tag.

Thought the ladies card did well also. I know some were praising Page/Janela and Scurll/Okada, but those were not up to par with me. I wanted to like Scurll/Okada badly, but I just wasn't feeling it. I think this was the most lackluster match I've seen Okada in.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*DAMN ALL IN WAS AWESOME! :woo

My favorite match was Kenny Omega vs Penta El Zero, followed by Cody Rhodes vs Magnus.

Not a bad match on the card.

Womens fourway was fun too.*


----------



## Stellar

Most of the show was good. I'll ignore the technical issues and the lack of mic. volume a few times.

My biggest negative thing was during that last match when they just kept flipping, diving and whatever on to the group of guys on the outside. That has been done death and after awhile it was like.. "Okay, enough already. Overkill. You can flip and twirl all over the place. We get it.". It just looks bad after awhile. Ibushi still fell during one spot when he didn't get hit and it was his partner that did the dive.

That Right of Passage from Page to Janela on to the table was nuts.

Fun show overall.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah this was a damn good show. Was fun seeing guys like Omega, the Young Bucks, Okada and others wrestle as I've never really watched them before. Aldis/Cody was easily the MOTN imo.


----------



## MC

Lazyking said:


> Just wanna isolate this point to say, it wasn't meant to cater to the modern fan. The NWA Worlds title match specifically was a throwback of a forgetten era. Cody has always said his vision of wrestling is different than the Bucks and that was on most display here.
> 
> Fine with people not liking it but again, this show was not a epic dream match show. It was a show built from the minds of three people wanting to show off their vision... and it succeeded in doing that.


Don't give me that modern era cop out. I'd rather watch Jack Brisco take on Terry Funk over a lot of matches today. And forgotten era? I assume you mean the 70's and I can tell you right now, this was not a throw back to the 70's. There was loads of interference for some of the match, that's hardly throw back to a "forgetten" era because interference wasn't really a thing in NWA till late 80's which is a period that's not forgotten. If not the 70's, what period. Oh tell me, sir what is this forgetten period they were emulating? 

There was no real good brawling, no good technical wrestling. Nothing to suggest that this was a throw back. They plodded their way through the match, mixed in with interference here and there, until the ending. Saying it's a throw back is nothing more than an excuse for why the match was boring.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Very good show overall. The last 3 matches + the cool Jericho angle elevated it a lot. 

An NWA title match taking place in front of 10'000 people in America in 2018, crazy. Surely thats the biggest non WWE crowd in America since WCW died? even WCW probably didnt break 10k very often post-2000. I really hope its a precursor to something bigger but I wont hold my breath.


----------



## Lazyking

MC 16 said:


> Don't give me that modern era cop out. I'd rather watch Jack Brisco take on Terry Funk over a lot of matches today. And forgotten era? I assume you mean the 70's and I can tell you right now, this was not a throw back to the 70's. There was loads of interference for some of the match, that's hardly throw back to a "forgetten" era because interference wasn't really a thing in NWA till late 80's which is a period that's not forgotten. If not the 70's, what period. Oh tell me, sir what is this forgetten period they were emulating?
> 
> There was no real good brawling, no good technical wrestling. Nothing to suggest that this was a throw back. They plodded their way through the match, mixed in with interference here and there, until the ending. Saying it's a throw back is nothing more than an excuse for why the match was boring.


its more to point out that that's the match Cody wanted to have. Whether it was boring or not, Cody wanted to have what he thought an NWA world's title match is. Right down to the fight camp entrance. It got over with the crowd, it didn't for you and that's okay.

The main point is that 3 wrestlers booked this show with different ideals.If you expected something different, that's not their fault, really.


----------



## just_one

A historical night for Pro-Wrestling...is it wrong if i dont want Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks to never sign with WWE ?

If only they would get their shit together...although im pretty sure Omega will sign with them in 2 years...

the bucks know wwe will ruin them but Omega as a singles guy will always have a big "what if" in his mind...also he has said many time he wants a match with AJ Styles


----------



## Piper's Pit

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Not going to waste much time arguing with you troll but I gotta say this.
> 
> Actually people who treat wrestling as "legitimate" and want to protect the kayfabe are doing more harm.
> 
> You know why lots of people don't like wrestling and call it fake. Well it is because of people like Cornette and you that try to pretend that it is some kind of legitimate sport. That just makes other people laugh and piss on wrestling cause it should be highly obvious it is fake. Irish whips and all.
> 
> Why don't people call movies fake?! Well it is presented as entertainment. All those fake calling people would disappear if it was more clear that wrestling is entertainment. And I think we are moving to right direction. But that old school mentality of "protecting kayfabe" is not a long lasting solution and is just insulting people's intelligence and make them shout FAKE.
> 
> Wrestling is entertainment. Deal with it.


LOL. What absolute fucking nonsense. The more wrestling has been treated as a joke since the early 2000's the fewer people are watching wrestling or making a good living from it. Fact.

When kayfabe was truly respected during the territory days there was over 20 professional wrestling promotions across the US and Canada that drew big crowds every week and had a full time roster that actually made good money. Now there's one promotion that runs weekly shows and has a full time roster and even their fanbase is constantly ebbing away.

Families, women, children and people of all ages, races and genders would go to wrestling shows across the country when kayfabe was respected, now all that's left are fat neckbeards watching 'wrestling' because no normal person would want to watch shit like All In, ROH etc. Up until recently the only time you saw families at wrestling was WWE events but now with Cena semi retired even that's becoming a rarer and rarer sight.

Without kayfabe wrestling is about as appealing to the average person as a brony convention.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just watched Zero Hour. That battle royal was great lol.


----------



## TripleG

just_one said:


> A historical night for Pro-Wrestling...is it wrong if i dont want Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks to never sign with WWE ?
> 
> If only they would get their shit together...although im pretty sure Omega will sign with them in 2 years...
> 
> the bucks know wwe will ruin them but Omega as a singles guy will always have a big "what if" in his mind...also he has said many time he wants a match with AJ Styles


I would be very surprised if The Bucks ever went to WWE. 

The Bucks have a DIY attitude, and clearly love being in charge of their own destinies. I doubt they would give up their creative and personal freedom to go on the road 300 days a year and sign away their merchandise rights. Maybe late in their careers when they are close to retirement, but at this point, I just don't see it. 

I can see Omega and Cody going over to the WWE at some point, but WWE would have to meet their demands because they are going to have some leverage. I think Cody likes having his freedom, much like The Bucks, but if WWE gave him everything he wanted, I could see him going back there and working a major program with somebody. The tough thing with Omega is the fact that he lives in Japan and clearly loves what he's doing right now. I guess never say never, but WWE would really have to sweeten the pot to get him. 

Also, I am sure that Omega and Cody would want the AJ debut, meaning, they wouldn't want to go to NXT first and go straight to the main roster.


----------



## Facepaint

Piper's Pit said:


> LOL. What absolute fucking nonsense. The more wrestling has been treated as a joke since the early 2000's the fewer people are watching wrestling or making a good living from it. Fact.
> 
> When kayfabe was truly respected during the territory days there was over 20 professional wrestling promotions across the US and Canada that drew big crowds every week and had a full time roster that actually made good money. Now there's one promotion that runs weekly shows and has a full time roster and even their fanbase is constantly ebbing away.


Completely irrelevant. Back then, people believed this shit was real.

There is this thing called the internet. You really think you could fool people in this day and age with Youtube and dedicated internet forums abound the same way you did back then? People would catch up in no time, and then the backlash would be far more severe. Kayfabe in it's old form was bound to die sooner or later.

The cat's out of the bag, and people are just trying to make lemonade out of lemons.

Stop yelling at the clouds, old man.


----------



## Lazyking

TripleG said:


> I would be very surprised if The Bucks ever went to WWE.
> 
> The Bucks have a DIY attitude, and clearly love being in charge of their own destinies. I doubt they would give up their creative and personal freedom to go on the road 300 days a year and sign away their merchandise rights. Maybe late in their careers when they are close to retirement, but at this point, I just don't see it.
> 
> I can see Omega and Cody going over to the WWE at some point, but WWE would have to meet their demands because they are going to have some leverage. I think Cody likes having his freedom, much like The Bucks, but if WWE gave him everything he wanted, I could see him going back there and working a major program with somebody. The tough thing with Omega is the fact that he lives in Japan and clearly loves what he's doing right now. I guess never say never, but WWE would really have to sweeten the pot to get him.
> 
> Also, I am sure that Omega and Cody would want the AJ debut, meaning, they wouldn't want to go to NXT first and go straight to the main roster.


I honestly don't see the point of going to WWE for any of them. All 4 of them are too big for NXT at this point and the money, while being a big factor, the Bucks know they wouldn't get to have the matches they do, Cody already knows what the company thinks of him.. and Omega doesn't want to wrestle 5 min matches on TV.


And whether you believe it or not, they've all said they would go do something together or it won't happen. There's just too many negatives to even bother going.


----------



## Piper's Pit

Facepaint said:


> Completely irrelevant. Back then, people believed this shit was real.
> 
> There is this thing called the internet. You really think you could fool people in this day and age with Youtube and dedicated internet forums abound the same way you did back then? People would catch up in no time, and then the backlash would be far more severe. Kayfabe in it's old form was bound to die sooner or later.
> 
> The cat's out of the bag, and people are just trying to make lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> Stop yelling at the clouds, old man.


I knew it was fake when I was a kid and everyone I knew did too but wrestling was still popular because kayfabe was respected and wrestling was presented as being real and that meant the fans could suspend their disbelief and become emotionally invested in what they were watching, something that rarely happens today.

Internet - If people were emotionally invested in wrestling they'd be far less likely to read dirt sheets and all that other nonsense they'd be too busy enjoying the show and becoming immersed in it, there would still be a minority of geeks who would read dirt shetes of course, the type of people who before going to see a movie read a detailed spoiler filled description on Reddit or before watching a magic show go online and read how every trick is done beforehand.

Oh and as for the old man comment, I'm 34 for your information so not exactly a geriatric just yet.


----------



## BC Punk

Lazyking said:


> I honestly don't see the point of going to WWE for any of them. All 4 of them are too big for NXT at this point and the money, while being a big factor, the Bucks know they wouldn't get to have the matches they do, Cody already knows what the company thinks of him.. and Omega doesn't want to wrestle 5 min matches on TV.
> 
> 
> And whether you believe it or not, they've all said they would go do something together or it won't happen. There's just too many negatives to even bother going.


I think they will go to WWE eventually. Time is more of an issue for Omega than anyone else because he is already like 35 and a singles wrestler. He would definitely need to go straight to WWE and not NXT. Even then he may only have 3-4 years on the roster to go as much as the WWE style will permit him.

I think they all will be back but I think it's good for wrestling as a whole that they seem to be willing to give this new thing they're doing a few more years (hopefully at least 3) and maybe by that time they will be so invested in it that they really may feel like they don't need a WWE stop at all.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Piper's Pit said:


> As for the actual 'wrestling', well if you like that kind of fake looking, obviously choreographed, kayfabe killing nonsense that wouldn't fool a naive kid then you probably had a blast.


Now explain to me how an irish whip is realistic and not fake looking? And don't get me started on wrestling punches , especially anyone who's ever seen a boxing fight. How about the over the top ridiculous selling was back in the day too. You can find "fake looking" stuff with wrestling dating back to its beginning . If you don't like something, there's nothing wrong with that but don't give me the "it's fake looking" argument, its as if some people never watched pro wrestling before.


----------



## ShadowR

Has anybody said something about the girl (yes, girl, because you can't call her singer)who sang the american national anthem? Boy, she sucked big time.
On a related note... Why did they felt the need to sing the anthem at the beginning of the show? It reminded me of the way they play America the Beautiful (or whatever it's called) at Wrestlemania, and I really didn't want to think about WWE right at the beginning of the show.
Anyways, I just wanted to show my appreciation for this show all the way from Eastern Europe.
Let the revolution begin!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On a side note, has everybody noticed how people cannot agree on MOTN - here, twitter, youtube the candidates are normally main event, kenny match, street fight, okada match or nwa championship.

The fact that there is so much disagreement shows it really was a show for everybody - with so many different MOTNs

Just interesting to me


----------



## Blade Runner

Piper's Pit said:


> As for the actual 'wrestling', well if you like that kind of fake looking, obviously choreographed, kayfabe killing nonsense that wouldn't fool a naive kid then you probably had a blast.



Wrestling nowadays is turning into Cirque Du Soleil. It's similar to Lucha Libre which has more-or-less always sold itself on promising an exhibition of athleticism and gymnastics, and I think it's fine if the product is honest about what it's supposed to be. Wrestling has rarely ever resembled anything close to a real fight. You would ask real professional fighters to analyse a typical wrestling match, and they'll poke at least 50 contextual flaws within the first 5 minutes. The movement and unnatural reflexes only look convincing to the untrained eye of a 7-year old.


My biggest thing about NJPW is the juxtaposition of presenting it as a pseudo sport when there's absolutely nothing about the matches that look convincing. It's like throwing trapeze artists with overracting abilities in an Octagon.


When wrestling clicks though, it clicks. The context and circumstances behind the Hart / Austin feud alligned the stars to make for a compelling match at WM 13. The match was methodically paced enough, and the emotions were strong enough to where I was able to suspend my disbelief somewhat. These examples are few and far between, but that's an example of wrestling done _somewhat_ convincingly relative to some of the stuff we see today.


The meaningless 20+ minute matches don't really do much for me anymore, personally. I respect anyone that wants to watch 10+ hours of that stuff on a weekly basis, but it's not something that does much for me. I'll tend to get hyped when a storyline is engaging and I really enjoy the performers involved, but that happens seldomly now. It is what it is.


Anyway; Different strokes for different folks. More power to anyone that enjoyed what they saw at All In. Hell, I liked some of it. The in-ring style and goofy meta references was an attempt at pleasing the niche fanbase, which is understandible seing that this was the market for this show.


----------



## Obfuscation

This is sad.

Ending it. (for now)

Good PPV, though. Congrats to Cody & the Bucks.


----------

